# MALAYSIA / SINGAPORE | High Speed Rail



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Latest: 
Siemens keen on KL-S'pore high-speed train deal*
By Adeline Paul Raj
April 7 2007
BusinessTimes












SIEMENS, a global expert in high-speed rail technology, is keen to be the technology provider for the proposed high-speed train project linking Kuala Lumpur (KL) to Singapore.

The project, proposed by YTL Corp Bhd, is now under the Malaysian Government's consideration. Singapore has expressed interest in the project and both governments are expected to begin detailed talks this year.

Tim Hunter, Siemens' new head of rail for Malaysia, said the company has had vast experience managing large rail projects like this worlwide.

"We're certainly well-qualified for the job," he told Malaysian reporters in Madrid, Spain last week on a test-ride of the world's fastest series production train linking the city to Barcelona.

The train, which uses Siemens' Velaro platform, will travel at a regular speed of 350 kilometres an hour when it begins service between the two Spanish cities in the next few months, cutting travel time on the 650km distance to just 2.5 hours compared with about four hours previously.

Siemens aims to use the same technology and speeds for the Malaysian line.

While YTL's proposed project in Malaysia is likely to draw strong international interest from other rail technology experts such as France's Alstom, Siemens is seen as a strong contender because of its good track record with YTL.

It had been the technology provider for YTL's express rail line which connects the Kuala Lumpur International Arport to KL Sentral, a central station in the city, in 28 minutes. It finished the project three months ahead of time.

YTL's current rail proposal involves travel time between KL and Singapore being cut to just 90 minutes compared with existing KTM trains which take about seven hours.

"For Peninsular Malaysia, the topography is very appropriate for a high-speed line," says Hunter, adding that the biggest engineering challenge would be to cross the straits to get into Singapore.

Asked about the route the trains would take, Hunter said, "The only routes that I'm aware of, that's been talked about, are the existing KTM routes." He noted, however, that these would have to be upgraded significantly, as would the causeway crossing.

"Ideally, it would begin from KL Sentral, linking the airport and Johor Baru and Changi Airport - that would make sense to me because inter-modal exchanges are most important.

"You can't just have an isolated line that is fed by lots of taxis... you need to link to existing transport modes."

Linking the line to cities such as Malacca could also be a possibility, he added.

He said the Government is currently carrying out an impact study to look at the political, social, economic and environmental issues that the project might entail.

"There's some anticipation that we'll hear some information on that in the next two to three months," he said, acknowledging, however, that such studies would take time.

The Goverment is likely to be concerned, for example, about how a high-speed train might affect the business of local airlines which ply the KL-Singapore route.

Airplanes take less than an hour to fly between KL and Singapore, although the journey is actually longer once travel time to the airport and check-in time are factored in.

Typically, rail fares are also lower than plane fares, given that the system is more cost-efficient, Hunter said.

Another Siemens official noted that when a high-speed line between Madrid and Seville began in 1992, it steadily stole market share from airplanes. By 1998, the market share for air travel between the two Spanish cities dropped to 18 per cent compared with 67 per cent before.

In a more dramatic example, he pointed out that flights between German cities Cologne and Frankfurt had to be ceased soon after a high-speed train began operations.

Asked about a high-speed line's potential impact on the local airlines, Hunter said: "It should take market share because of the convenience of the time, (however) there's a big question mark over how much of the market share.

"But in our experience, its not a finite market. The market actually grows so everybody benefits."

The high-speed train's seating capacity is expected to be a major factor in Malaysia, with talk of fitting in 400 to 500 passengers per train on each trip, said Hunter.

On the potential cost of the project - which media reports say is about US$2.3 billion (RM8 billion) - he said it was hard to give an estimate now, given that there were many factors involved.

Land acquisition costs would be a significant factor, he said, and that would depend on which route the line would end up taking.

On how long it would typically take to build a high-speed line like that, he said it could be anywhere between two and five years.

Asked if he expected the Government to make a decision on the project this year, he said: "There could be some initial decision on which way to go this year."


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Map of Peninsular Malaysia


----------



## Jean Luc (Mar 23, 2006)

I assume that any new high speed line would bypass Johor Bahru and the causeway to avoid the congestion there. For the same reason I've heard of plans to build an expressway bridge across the straits. Any progress with this proposal?


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Jean Luc said:


> I assume that any new high speed line would bypass Johor Bahru and the causeway to avoid the congestion there. For the same reason I've heard of plans to build an expressway bridge across the straits. Any progress with this proposal?


current malaysia PM canceled that project!


----------



## Jean Luc (Mar 23, 2006)

^ Why? There seems to be a definite need for it, judging by the congestion on the causeway.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

he doesn't give a reasonable answer...
most people believe there are some political issues behind it...and the issue was hot in malaysia once...it involves both current and previous PM

but there's a new gigantic immigration terminal being constructed to tacle the congestion...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Siemens eyes high-speed link*
TheEdgeDaily.com, 9 Apr 2007
By Maryann Tan 










The Velaro i the culmination of Siemens' efforts to achieve 
an average speed of 350kph for high-speed rail transport

In a Siemens-sponsored study conducted by MRC McLean Hazel and GlobeScan, this year will be the first time in history that more people will live in cities than in the countryside. 

Hence, city planners have placed top priority on investment in transport infrastructure, deemed as the sector with the biggest impact on city competitiveness. 

To the German engineering giant, this means huge opportunities and big money to come. As one of the world leaders in rail transport systems, Siemens has already gained a lead over its competitors. 
In Malaysia, Siemens' partnership with YTL Corp is proving to be an effective strategy for it to be involved in the proposed construction of a high-speed rail link between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore. 

As Friedrich Smaxwil, vice president of Group Transportation Systems Siemens AG, points out, "Having a good reference in a country is the best argument for us."

Siemens technology has been applied in both the KLIA rail link and Ipoh-Rawang double-tracking project. 

With early feasibility studies carried out, the KL-Singapore high-speed link has been estimated to cost RM8.1 billion. So far, no commitment from either the government of Malaysia or Singapore has been made although it has been reported that Malaysia was very keen on it. 

With the idea for the link still in its early days, Siemens managers are guarded in their comments. 
Tim Hunter, the new head of Transportation Systems at Siemens Malaysia Sdn Bhd, was hesitant to say whether Siemens will be YTL's definite partner if the latter ultimately secures the job.

"It's early to say… I would like to think so, we think we're well qualified. We have had a long relationship with YTL," he told reporters at a Siemens event in Madrid. 













(From left) Smaxwil: Having a good reference in a country is the best 
argument for us; Hunter: We're well qualified for the KL-Singapore high-
speed link job




Hunter notes that there will be competing technology partners, notably Alstom, Japanese contractors such as Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Bombardier, the Koreans and possibly even a Spanish company, should the proposal advance to the bidding stage. 

One possible route for the line is the existing KTM route, although this would have to be upgraded extensively to meet the load, power supply and speed aims of a much more advanced train. 

The trains are expected to be much wider so there will be significant amounts of land acquisition, for which both governments will have to provide backing in order for the rail link to be a success. 

The KTM route, for instance, runs into the Tanjong Pagar district of Singapore. Although the land currently belongs to Malaysia, it would be impossible to operate a high-speed train without substantial widening of the tracks and tunnels. 

Additionally, there have been suggestions that the link connects KLIA, Putrajaya and possibly even Melaka, Hunter says. 

He adds that the biggest engineering challenge would be in building the link to cross the straits. 
As with most infrastructure projects, the resulting social and economic impact is currently being studied. If priced at an optimum, a high-speed rail, which offers convenience and time-savings, can be very successful in attracting commuters currently travelling by bus, car and air. 

For distances of up to 600 km between cities, high-speed rails have proven to be very effective in pinching market share (gaining up to 80%). Airlines will probably suffer most on these routes as passengers save on travelling time to the airport, avoid the hassle of check-in and the discomfort associated with air travel.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow highspeed rails popping up all over Asia.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*High-speed train offer from Siemens*
STORIES BY CHAN CHING THUT
Monday April 23, 2007
TheStar


YTL Corp Bhd managing director Tan Sri Francis Yeoh raised the buzz on high-speed rail service when he proposed the service to link Kuala Lumpur and Singapore last July. 

Until now, no decision has been made as the Malaysian government is still studying the proposal. 

However, Siemens is ready to share its expertise in high-speed rail technology if the project gets the approval. 

Siemens Malaysia Sdn Bhd transportation systems head Tim Hunter said the company was likely to work with YTL Corp if the latter was awarded the project. 














The Velaro E has a top speed of 350km an hour





YTL Corp had conducted a study, which found the project feasible. 

“The Government is identifying the political, economic and environmental impact and all issues relating to the existing transportation network,” he told Malaysian reporters during an international media tour of the new Velaro E in Madrid, Spain, recently. 

The Velaro E is the latest in the high-speed trains platform developed by Siemens. 

Hunter said there was no deadline on when the Government would conclude the study but he anticipated “soon”. 














The interior of the Club Class 





“The topography of Peninsular Malaysia is appropriate for high-speed rail. 

“As for challenges, it will be to cross the straits into Singapore and integration with existing rail system,” he said, adding that the route could possibly begin at KL Sentral station, linking the KL International Airport (KLIA), Johor Baru and end at Singapore's Changi Airport. 

“That will make more sense because inter-modal exchanges are important. It has to be linked to existing transport modes. 

“The service may probably link Malacca and Putrajaya, although nothing is confirmed yet,” he said. 

The distance between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore City is 325km. If the Velaro E is used, which has a top speed of 350km/h; travel time will be reduced to 90 minutes. 














The cockpit






Hunter said the train's proposed seating capacity was between 400 and 500 people on a single trip. 

YTL Corp has previously drawn the expertise of Siemens to develop the Express Rail Link, which connects KL Sentral and KLIA. 

Siemens has also managed the Ipoh-Rawang double-tracking electrification project, hence, it feels it could offer its latest technology should the high-speed rail project receive the green light. 

Besides Siemens, other players that provide high-speed rail technology include France's Alstom, Kawasaki Heavy Industries and Hitachi from Japan and Spain's Construccionesy Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles S. A. 

Although Hunter did not reveal the project's actual cost, he said it would run into billions of ringgit as factors such as land acquisition, route, civil engineering and system costs, speed and density had to be considered. 

According to published reports, the high-speed rail was expected to cost RM8bil. 

“Land acquisition cost will be significant. Funding will be another main challenge and it is unsure at the moment who will bear the cost. 

“Private finance initiative is one of the options. The project could be completed between two and five years, but that will depend on the engineering issues that may crop up,” he explained. 

Hunter said an agreement between Malaysia and Singapore was highly important before the project could even proceed.


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

High Speed Train
Malaysia, Volume 84
18.04.2007










*Malaysia and Singapore have agreed on a $2.34bn plan to build a high speed train linking Kuala Lumpur to Singapore* to increase trade, investment and tourist flow between the two business hubs.

Singapore is Malaysia's second largest trading partner after the US and its largest trade partner within the Association of South East Asian Nations (ASEAN), accounting for 54.4% of total trade within ASEAN, according to the Malaysian Industrial Development Authority (MIDA).

*The project will enable to cut the 350 km journey to just 90 minutes compared to the seven-hour journey on the current rail service, with each train expected to carry 500 to 600 passengers.
*
*Construction is expected to start before the end of the year and should be completed by 2009.*

*Malaysia's largest construction and power company, YTL, is spearheading the project, which should receive formal approval from the Malaysian government within the next two months.* In the meantime, YTL has already started work on the Design and Track Laying (DTL) plan.

While bullet trains operate regionally in both Japan and Taiwan, the *KL-Singapore route will be the first inter-country bullet train outside of Europe.* There has also been talk of extending the link to Bangkok, but no action has been taken in this direction.

*Siemens, which already has a strong presence in Malaysia, having worked on the high speed train linking Kuala Lumpur's main train station to the international airport*, openly expressed its interest in becoming the project's technology contractor.

Tim Hunter, Siemens' new head of rail for Malaysia, spoke of the project in the local press last week, stating, "We're certainly well qualified for the job."

The company, which is also behind the Barcelona /Madrid bullet train that will begin operating next month, is expected to face competition for the project from France's Alstom, Japanese contractor Kawasaki Heavy Industries and Canada's Bombardier.

The new rail link will significant boost the Iskandar Development Region (IDR) in south Johor, the Malaysian state which lies closest to the Singapore border. IDR, one of the key growth areas under the Ninth Malaysia Plan, will offer a range of incentives to attract manufacturing and service activities, giving Singapore-based companies a chance to exploit low-cost advantages while remaining close to their headquarters. The increased interconnection the train will offer should make foreign investment from Singapore into the IDR more attractive. According to MIDA, Singapore was the 5th largest source of foreign investments in Malaysia in 2006, contributing $500m.

Another area in which the project will benefit the Johar region will be tourism. With two major resorts expected for completion by 2009, the IDR is looking to develop into a major international tourism centre. According to the Malaysian Immigrant Department, visitors from Singapore account for half the monthly arrivals in Malaysia.

One issue of interest is the impact the new train will have on local flight operators. There are approximately 30 daily flights between the two hubs, with 1.7m passengers reported to have flown between the two destinations in 2005. Some argue that as train journeys are cheaper and more convenient, market share for local airlines could significantly decline.

http://www.oxfordbusinessgroup.com/weekly01.asp?id=2814
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SO it'd be 2 months to go on the decison..everyone pray that this deal will go through.


----------



## thainotts (Jun 26, 2006)

^^ :applause: Hopefully Thailand will sort out our political issues and this line will be extended to Bangkok soon (or at least Hadyai, then Bangkok, then the rest of our country).


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

This is the type of Siemens technology I'd like to see as the basis for a high speed line from KL to Singapore:










That said, if Transrapid isn't possible, the Velaro is quite a sexy train.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*EPU In Final Stage Evaluating Kuala Lumpur-Singapore Bullet Train Proposal - Chan*


KUALA LUMPUR, July 8 (Bernama) -- The Economic Planning Unit (EPU) in the Prime Minister's Department is in the final stage of evaluating the proposed RM8 billion bullet train project between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said.

"From the technical aspect, we (Transport Ministry) have given our inputs. The EPU is in the last lap of perusing the proposal paper.

Khazanah Nasional Bhd, the government's investment arm, had completed the social impact study," he said when asked on the progress of the high-speed train project mooted by YTL Group.

YTL, a public-listed conglomerate, had proposed to develop and finance the project which could cut travel time between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore to merely 90 minutes instead of the current eight hours.

YTL conducted a feasibility study and had submitted its findings to the government for consideration. If the project receives the government nod, it would be implemented under the Private Financing Initiative.

Asked on "The Edge Weekly" report that the project was facing stiff opposition from "some quarters" in the government as YTL had sought an annual subsidy to the tune of RM1 billion from the government, Chan said he was not aware of such a request from the company.

He said the government was studying the project proposal carefully and had not made a decision yet.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## jeeshyan (Dec 3, 2005)

Bullet train between Kuala Lumpur & Singapore? Just hope everything running well...


----------



## liping_t (Sep 30, 2003)

90mins...Wow....Hope it gets approved!!!


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

wow, 90 mins would make it so possible to commute between the cities!


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

It takes 90 mins to travel from Taipei to Kaohsiung. If Singapore to KL takes 90 mins or less, it would definitely be worthwhile for a trip to KL. But its ticket price better be S$75 or less since Taipei - Kaohsiung is only S$75.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

* ‘Neutral’ on YTL Corp upon securing bullet train project*
by Lee Yu Tang, 27 Aug 2007 12:41 PM


CREDIT Suisse equity research has maintained its “neutral” rating on YTL Corp Bhd with a target price of RM9 on the assumption that the company secures the RM8 billion bullet train project. 

It said the main risk to its rating would be the possibility of the bullet train proposal being rejected or delayed, and added that the company’s 22% potential upside was below the market potential upside of 32%. 

It said YTL Corp’s FY07 net profit was 12% above the market consensus figure due to a one-off deferred tax credit of RM123.3 million, and the FY07 pre-tax profit was in line with both the market consensus and its estimates. 

The research house said the company’s FY07 earnings before interest, tax and depreciation as well as pre-tax profits rose 8.4% and 3.6% respectively, driven by the cement and water businesses. 

“As we expected, YTL Corp increased its total net dividend to 18.3 sen in FY07 (versus 5.4 sen in FY06), or a net dividend yield of 2.5%,” it said. 

Credit Suisse said the company had announced a renounceable offer for sale (ROS) of 2% - 2.5% of its RM1 shares (versus the market price of RM2.29) on a 1-for-15 basis, implying that a holder of one share would gain 8.6 sen (assuming no change in share prices) and translating into an additional return of 1.2% for shareholders. 

It said the ROS exercise may expedite the conversion of the company’s warrants into ordinary shares, and added that the ROS would increase the free float of YTL Power International Bhd by 100 million to 129 million shares or an equivalent of 37 to 48 trading days. 

It said YTL Corp’s treasury shares of 9.1% of its share capital currently could be redistributed as dividends, which the company had done previously when these shares were close to the maximum 10% allowed level.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Singapore keen on KL high-speed rail service* 
Business Times Malaysia, March 27 2007

MANILA: Singapore is keen to receive a plan by Malaysia to develop a high-speed rail service linking the two countries, the city-state's Ministry of Transport said. 

Malaysia plans to start discussions with Singapore on the project this year, Johor Chief Minister Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman said last week. 

"We are open to the idea of a high-speed rail link and we look forward to receiving a proposal from the Malaysian Government," the Transport Ministry said yesterday in an e-mailed statement in response to queries.

The rail link may boost travel between the two countries, where more than 30 flights connect passengers between Singapore and Kuala Lumpur daily on plane rides that last less than an hour. 

A high-speed rail service will hasten travel time as the current train takes about seven hours between the two cities with stops along the way. That's almost twice the four-hour drive along the highway.

Malaysian Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said on November 6 it's still studying YTL Corp's proposed development of a rail link between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore.

YTL owns the railway from Kuala Lumpur International Airport to the city. - Bloomberg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> *YTL plans 2 high-speed rail projects this year*
> Business Times Malaysia, March 26 2007
> By Sharen Kaur
> 
> ...





nazrey said:


> *Siemens eyes high-speed link*
> TheEdgeDaily.com, 9 Apr 2007
> By Maryann Tan
> 
> ...


----------



## KING BOB (Apr 23, 2006)

^^ Thats a really bad graphic rendering. But The train looks okay.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*SINGAPORE / MALAYSIA | Rail Link*

*SE Asia to seek $2 bln for transnational railway *
Updated : 27-08-2007 
Media : Reuters 
via www.biznewsdb.com 


MANILA, Aug 27 (Reuters) - Southeast Asian nations will seek to raise $2 billion later this year to complete a railway system that will eventually stretch from China to Singapore and link eight countries in the region.

The Singapore-Kunming Rail Link working group will hold an investors' seminar later this year, possibly in Kuala Lumpur, to raise the funds, said Ong Keng Yong, the secretary-general of the Association of South East Asian Nations (ASEAN).

"Financing has not been easy because there has been so much resistance to using rail as a means of communication," Ong told reporters in Manila after a meeting of the ASEAN Mekong Basin Development Cooperation group.

"Everybody now uses low budget airlines. But at the end of the day it (rail) is still the cheapest way of transporting many of our goods across borders."

"More importantly our leadership feels that the railway will facilitate greater travel and people-to-people contact. It will contribute to a freer flow of people across borders."

*The rail system is slated for completion by 2015, when ASEAN will convert itself into an EU-style economic community. The region also hopes to have a free trade agreement with China fully in place by 2010.*

The entire system, which builds on existing rail links within nations, is likely to cost $10 billion. China has said it will invest about $6.4 billion in the project by 2010.

*The railway will link Kunming, the capital of the southern Chinese province of Yunnan, to Hanoi, Ho Chi Minh City, Phnom Penh, Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur and then Singapore.*

Separate lines will link Laos to Vietnam, and Myanmar to China.

The 5,000-km (3,000-mile) Singapore-Kunming link was originally proposed in 1995 but has been slow to get off the ground.

Ong said the "missing links" were from Ho Chi Minh City in Vietnam to Phnom Penh, the Cambodian capital; and from the Thai border to the Cambodian town of Sisophon.

A rail link would also be built from Laos to central Vietnam, to link with the Singapore-Kunming line.

ASEAN comprises Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam.


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

Considering that most of the railways south of Hanoi are narrow gauge, will the missing links be narrow gauge also? Or are they taking into consideration that there are several broad gauge projects on the way? (Hanoi-Saigon, KL-Singapore)


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

I am kind of disappointed that this rail link isn't high speed railway.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

it doesn't have to be High speed railway but it can be a multi useful railway link

it can also help freight and passenger rails with to link nations


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Excellent! But will it be standard gauge?


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

No, it will be narrow gauge.

It's possible for narrow gauge fast trains(160km/h).Getting over 100km/h would be good enuff IMO.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> *Singapore open to proposals on bullet train between KL and S'pore*
> By Farah Abdul Rahim, Channel NewsAsia | Posted: 16 January 2007 1648 hrs
> 
> 
> ...


*KL-Singapore Bullet Train Proposal Still Being Discussed, Says Chan*
October 19, 2007 19:23 PM 


SINGAPORE, Oct 19 (Bernama) -- Malaysian Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said Friday the proposal to build a bullet train track between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore is still being discussed by the parties concerned.

"It is still being discussed, by the proposer and some of the departments of the Malaysian government," he told reporters here after chairing the 9th Meeting of the Special Working Group on the Singapore-Kunming Rail Link project.

He declined to say whether the government had made any decision on the project, reiterating that "it is still being discussed".

In June last year, YTL Corp proposed a RM8-billion high-speed train connecting Kuala Lumpur and Singapore that will shorten travel time to only 90 minutes.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Singapore-Kunming Rail Link Project Progressing Well, Says Chan *
19-10-2007 

SINGAPORE, Oct 19 (Bernama) -- The proposed rail project linking seven Asean countries and the city of Kunming in China is progressing well with several missing links scheduled for completion within the next few years, Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said Friday.

He said that the countries with the missing links -- Thailand, Myanmar, Vietnam and Cambodia -- had all completed their feasibility studies on the links and were working toward their construction.

The rehabilitation and construction of the Singapore-Kunming Rail Link (SKRL) in China had also been been actively implemented and was expected to be completed by 2009, involving a length of 1,000km, he said.

"Most encouraging is the fact that we already have some specific dates for the missing links to be constructed and some have concrete dates of the completion," he told reporters after chairing the 9th Special Working Group Meeting of the SKRL here.

The 5,513km rail project, first proposed at the Asean Summit in Bangkok in 1995, begins in Singapore and meanders through Malaysia, Thailand, Cambodia, Myanmar, Laos and Vietnam before ending in Kunming.

Malaysia is tasked to chair the working group for the US$2 billion project, which is a flagship undertaking under the Asean-Mekong Basin Development Cooperation.

The missing links along what is known as the eastern route, are the 48km cross-border crossing of Poipet-Sisophon in Cambodia, a 286km route between Cambodia's Phnom Penh and Vietnam's Loc Ninh, and another 129km connecting Loc Ninh and Ho Chi Minh City.

The missing links in Myanmar involve another route which branches out from Thailand.

On the route in Cambodia, Chan said: "They have been actively preparing the ground for construction of the Poipet-Sisophon route and we can expect its completion by 2010. For the Loc Ninh-Ho Chi Minh City route (in Vietnam), work is expected to begin in 2010."

As for the Phnom Penh-Loc Ninh route, Chan said, a feasibility study had been completed but the project still required funding before construction could begin.

On the Myanmar-Thai rail link, he said that a feasibility study for the 110km route connecting Nam Tok in Thailand to Myanmar's Three Pagoda Pass and to Thambyuyazat had also been completed. "We are still looking for funding for this project," he said.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*US$160 Million To Upgrade Vietnam's Busiest Railway Section*
November 26, 2007 10:16 AM 


HANOI, Nov 26 (Bernama) -- Some US$160 million will be earmarked for a project to upgrade Vietnam's busiest railway section linking the Yen Vien station, in outskirts of Hanoi, to northern border Lao Cai province, Vietnam News Agency (VNA) quoted the Viet Nam Railway Corporation as saying.

To the figure, the Asian Development Bank (ADB), the French Development Agency and the French General Directorate of Treasury and Economic Policy (DGTPE) will contribute US$60 million, US$41 million and US$39 million, respectively, as official development assistance (ODA) capital.

The remaining will come from Vietnam.

*According to the Railway Corporation, the 285 km section is part of the railway route connecting Vietnam's Hai Phong port with China's Yunnan province, and also part of the extended traffic network of the Mekong subregion and the Singapore-Kunming (China) railway route that are expected to be completed by 2015.*

The upgrading of the more-than-100-year-old section, which sees 20-22 train trips everyday, aims to increase its capacity to 5 million passengers and 7.5 million tonnes of cargo per year by 2020.

The project will start in 2008 to improve 71 bridges, stations, stores and road-bed and build new stations, and will be completed by 2012.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

EDIT: Wrong thread.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*YTL confident of getting KL-Spore bullet train project*
Published: 2007/12/06 

*



Besides benefiting the public, the project can increase the value of properties in Kuala Lumpur, says YTL group managing director

Click to expand...

*YTL Corp Bhd, which has submitted the proposal for a bullet train between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore to the government, is confident of securing the project, group managing director Tan Sri Francis Yeoh Sock Ping said today.

“The proposal, currently being evaluated by the Economic Planning Unit of the Prime Minister’s Department, can also increase the value of properties in Kuala Lumpur.

“I am confident (to secure the project) because everybody wants it. The Malaysian government is pragmatic and at the end of the day if the public wants it, why not?,” he said.

Yeoh was speaking to reporters after the signing ceremony between subsidiary YTL Construction (Thailand) Ltd and Lehman Brothers Investments Pte Ltd.

He said the bullet train that connected Paris and London has been able to increase the value of properties in these cities and a bullet train from Kuala Lumpur to Singapore could give the same impact.

“There is a 700 per cent diference in property value between Singapore and Kuala Lumpur. I think a bullet train will cut down this gap. Let’s say if it cuts down to 260 per cent you will be richer by RM5 billion (in values of properties),” he said.

Yeoh, however, declined to say when the group was expected to get an answer from the government. — Bernama


----------



## Lightness (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us updated on this exciting project nazrey.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*YTL Corp sure of govt nod for KL-S’pore bullet train project *
07 Dec 2007 11:32 AM
THEEDGEDAILY


KUALA LUMPUR: YTL Corp Bhd, which mooted the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore bullet train, yesterday expressed confidence in securing regulatory approval for the project which could cost between RM8 billion and RM11 billion. 

YTL Corp managing director Tan Sri Francis Yeoh Sock Ping said: “I am absolutely confident because everybody wants it; the public wants it. The Malaysian government is very pragmatic. At the end of the day, if the public wants it, why not?” 

Yeoh said the project would create a convergence of properties and level out the price of properties between the two countries, citing the Paris-London project which saw property price differential slashed to zero from 21% in four years. 

“There is a 700% difference in property prices between Singapore and KL. I think the bullet train will cut down this gap,” he said. The bullet train is expected to cut travel time to between 50 minutes and 90 minutes from the current eight hours. 

YTL Corp, the largest shareholder of the Eastern and Oriental Express luxury train services connecting Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand, had conducted a feasibility study on the project and submitted its findings to the government for consideration. 

JPMorgan Securities Research, in a recent report, said most of the regulatory issues involving the project had been resolved. The key consideration for approval was the crucial role in developing the Iskandar Development Region. 

The RM11 billion project would involve RM3 billion for civil infrastructure and the remaining 70% of the RM8 billion for land acquisition. 

In October this year, Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy had said the issue was still being discussed by YTL Corp and the government.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Regional corridors to power construction sector this year* 
by Sharmila Ganapathy, 02 Jan 2008 10:43 AM
THEEDHEDAILY

PETALING JAYA: High-impact projects and regional economic corridors will drive growth of the local construction industry this year, with private finance initiatives (PFIs) taking the lead role, analysts said. 

They said prospects for the sector appear buoyant, with Bank Negara forecasting a 6.3% growth, compared with 4.5% for the first nine months of 2007 and a contraction of 0.5% in 2006. Some even believe an industry boom is on the cards. 

Aseambankers Equity Research noted in October that a construction boom could happen if all the proposed Ninth Malaysia Plan (9MP) projects kick off on schedule. The last boom was in the mid-1990s, when building and transportation-related jobs were abundant. 

“We’re waiting to see what projects will be introduced, one of the high-impact projects will be the Pahang-Selangor water transfer project, likely in the second half of 2008. Other important projects include the building of the second Penang Bridge and double-tracking project linking Seremban and Gemas,” said its construction analyst Wong Chew Hann. 

She pointed out that although the bulk of the 9MP projects had been awarded, over 68% of the RM200 billion in government development allocation under 9MP had not been spent, creating a window of opportunity for local players yet to come on board. 

Deputy minister in the Prime Minister’s Department Datuk Abdul Rahman Suliman said on Dec 12 that RM63.76 billion had been spent and a total of 29,957 projects approved under the 9MP. 

Analysts said the private sector would lead the way for 9MP projects this year. “PFI projects have sufficient funding, they will contribute growth, whilst government projects will offer sustainability,” said OSK Research’s Jeremy Goh. 

BNP Paribas Capital (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd said in its October report that the implementation of RM43.8 billion worth of PFI projects from 2008 would be an important growth catalyst, with additional RM35.2 billion PFI projects in the pipeline yet to be awarded. 

“The downside risk will be availability of funds, but we believe the banking system and the Employees Provident Fund (EPF) in Malaysia have sufficient liquidity to fund PFI projects. There are also external sources from China, Japan and a recent influx of money from the Middle East,” BNP Paribas said. 

Of the RM43 billion, RM20 billion would be for PFI projects under the 9MP comprising 902 projects. The entire RM20 billion PFI spending would be funded initially by the EPF, Aseambankers noted. 

The revived Ipoh-Padang Besar double-tracking railway project has been awarded to Gamuda Bhd and MMC Corp Bhd. Now industry eyes are on the Penang monorail system, which is due for implementation this year. Then there’s the *RM8 billion Kuala Lumpur-Singapore bullet train project proposed by YTL Corporation Bhd. *

The Pahang-Selangor water transfer project remains a ‘hot’ pick for players, despite the much-debated award of the project’s tunneling works to four Japanese companies in early December. 

The government has said the dam construction, piping and pump works are open to local companies. Gadang Holdings Bhd said it planned to bid for the project with foreign partners. 

Meanwhile, favourites for the Langat water treatment plant under the water transfer project are said to be Kumpulan Perangsang Selangor Bhd and Loh & Loh Corporation Bhd. 

Sunway Holdings Inc will continue to be a 9MP beneficiary, with businesses in construction, engineering and building materials, analysts said. Earlier this year, it secured an RM181 million contract to build University Teknologi Mara’s new campus and a RM520 million Putrajaya government offices contract. 

But it’s not just the big boys who would shine this year, said OSK’s Goh. “We see contracts going out to smaller cap players as the bulk of 9MP projects are centred on socio-economic development, such as schools and roads.” 

These include companies like Melati Ehsan Bhd, Mudajaya Bhd, Pintaras Jaya Bhd and Protasco Jaya Bhd, which would see stable and recurring income from government concessions, Goh said. 

*Further fueling construction growth is the regional economic corridors, particularly the East Coast Economic Region (ECER), Iskandar Development Region (IDR) and Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER). *

These three corridors are expected to generate RM656.6 billion of investment over the next 13 to 18 years, BNP Paribas noted in its report. Additionally, the government has allocated RM8 billion for 2008. 

“This should support long-term growth in the construction sector, and indirectly underpin cement demand growth,” it added. 

The IDR has already seen players such as UEM World Bhd secure major projects, with smaller players such as Putrajaya Perdana Bhd tipped to clinch projects in the corridor from Aldar Properties PJSC of Abu Dhabi. 

“We have our share of 9MP projects and on top of that were are seriously looking at opportunities in the Middle East,” Putrajaya Perdana chief executive officer Wie Hock Kiong said. 

Large and medium cap players contending for ECER projects are Ahmad Zaki (oil and gas related infrastructure works), IJM group and Loh & Loh (water-related infrastructure jobs) and TSR Capital Bhd, analysts said. 

The northern region will also see familiar names such as Ahmad Zaki, TSR Capital and TCR Synergy Bhd cropping up. 

Meanwhile, local players like Hock Seng Lee Bhd and Naim Cendera Holdings Bhd are expected to rise to prominence with the impending launch of the Sabah and Sarawak corridors. 

“There are not many competitors in Sarawak, once the Sarawak Regional Corridor of Development is launched, we are likely to see many projects being awarded to this company. It is in marine engineering, few construction players offer this core competency,” said OSK’s Goh.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> *ASEAN, China seeks US$2b in private investment for railway project *
> Monday August 27, 2007
> TheStar
> 
> ...



*Malaysia to head regional rail project*
Friday January 18, 2008
TheStar

KUALA KUBU BARU: Malaysia will chair the Singapore-Kunming Rail Link project, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy. 

He said member countries had, during a recent Special Working Group meeting of the project held in Singapore, proposed that Malaysia be appointed as the chair. The Cabinet accepted the proposal two weeks ago. 

Chan said member countries were supposed to hold the position on a rotation basis, but since Malaysia had shown such commitment and leadership to the project, it was decided otherwise. 

“After hard work and planning for about 10 years, the project is finally taking off, with China aggressively building its Kunming stretches to be linked up to the Vietnamese network system that will be extended to Myanmar soon. 

“Cambodia and Myanmar are expected to build the first missing link by the first quarter of the year from the Thailand-Cambodian border town of Poipet to Sisophon in Cambodia. 

“Cambodia will be laying the track donated by Malaysia to link both towns,” he told reporters after a ceremony marking the completion of system works for the double-tracking project by Mitsui & Co and Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB) for the Rawang-Ipoh stretch, at the KTMB station in Rasa near here yesterday. 

He said that since the systems were in place, the commuter service would be extended to Tanjung Malim by the middle of the year, and that the Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh track using fast trains should be operational in between 18 months and two years, when the six electrical multiple unit coaches arrive. 

In a related development, Chan said the support and co-operation of the four northern states were needed to ensure the smooth implementation of the Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified double-tracking project, especially in settling squatter problems. 

“There are roughly about 3,000 squatters along the 329km stretch,” he said. 

Later, KTMB managing director Datuk Mohd Salleh Abdullah told reporters that once the KL-Ipoh fast train services were operational, it might cost about 50% to 100% more compared to the current price of RM20 for a second-class ticket for the normal train services plying the route.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*YTL boss: Bullet train project is environment-friendly*
By Adeline Paul Raj Published: 2008/04/12 
BusinessTimes

YTL Corp Bhd, a construction and energy group, says the government is supportive of its plan to build a bullet train between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore as it makes economic sense.

It is also a project that the people seem to want, managing director Tan Sri Francis Yeoh said.

"This project is economically viable, so I think the government will listen to the people and put this project on an urgent basis again.

"Nobody looks at it as a mega project, an artificial project, that you do for prestige," he told reporters after launching the YTL-organised Climate Change Week 2008.

When pressed by reporters as to when he expects to get the greenlight for the project, he said: "I think the government is supportive of this project. We'll see."

The previous transport minister, Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy, had said in January that the government was conducting a social impact study on the project, said to be about RM8 billion, because it involves land acquisition.

"We are for it (the project)," he'd told Reuters in an interview then.

*YTL's bullet train plan involves travel time between KL and Singapore being cut to just 90 minutes compared with existing trains which take about seven hours.*

Yeoh said the bullet train project would not only save the government "tens of billion ringgit" on fuel subsidies over the long term, but would also cut down the country's carbon emission significantly.

"This is an environment-friendly project," he remarked.


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

It seems to me that YTL and the Malaysian government's thoughts are not in sync while YTL has absolutely held no talks to anybody on the Singaporean side. Making things abit more complicated is a subway link between JB and Singapore being mooted; potentially politically dangerous since the JB-eans will feel disadvantaged.


----------



## Lightness (Nov 3, 2006)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news...

http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/04/21/suspect.escape.ap/index.html

CNN - April 23 2008



> * Malaysia drops bullet train to Singapore*
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia (AP) -- Malaysia has scrapped plans for a multi-billion-dollar high-speed bullet train connecting Kuala Lumpur and Singapore because of high costs, a government official said Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

It's sad.

But I'm never going to give up on a rail link... Maybe in 10 years time.


----------



## mindmaker87 (Mar 27, 2010)

so what are the plans???? are they going to re gauge the track???


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

mindmaker87 said:


> so what are the plans???? are they going to re gauge the track???


Is there already a high speed line to be re-gauged?

Won't they just make a new line, according to HSR specs, and make it standard gauge?


----------



## TWK90 (May 15, 2007)

Silly_Walks said:


> Is there already a high speed line to be re-gauged?
> 
> Won't they just make a new line, according to HSR specs, and make it standard gauge?


Actually...

The existing metre gauge line is being double tracked and electrified, but still retains its 1000 mm gauge. Such line is designed for 160 km/h operation.

KL-Singapore high speed rail line was actually proposed back in 1990's, but only came to government's consideration (as in holding feasibility study) in 2010, as part of increasing economic growth of the country.

If anything, the planned HSR infrastructure will be entirely separate from existing metre gauge, this is confirmed and also, logical way to build HSR.

If the HSR passes the feasibility study and gets built, what you can see in future is that Malaysia will get:

- Improved metre gauge line for 160 km/h operation after double tracking and electrification

as well as:

- Brand new, separate HSR infrastructure with standard gauge.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

TWK90 said:


> Actually...
> 
> The existing metre gauge line is being double tracked and electrified, but still retains its 1000 mm gauge. Such line is designed for 160 km/h operation.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good combo.

1 for long distance, one for more intermediate stops.


----------



## cathylmg (Mar 9, 2010)

TWK90 said:


> Actually...
> 
> The existing metre gauge line is being double tracked and electrified, but still retains its 1000 mm gauge. Such line is designed for 160 km/h operation.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be a waste of money to have both? They are going to have the KTM train extended line to 20+ station within Iskandar Malaysia. So if HSR is to be built, it means the current track from KL to Singapore, which is in the process of being converted to double track electrified , will it have to be scrapped again totally inordered to have the HSR? hno:


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

cathylmg said:


> Wouldn't it be a waste of money to have both?


No. It wouldn´t. Japan has both 1067 mm double tracked railways and Shinkansen lines, they do not find it a waste to have both.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KL-S'pore rail link only at pre-feasibility study*
Published: 2011/02/18
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20110218114642/Article/index_html

The Government will only be embarking on a pre-feasibility study on the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail Link soon, the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) clarified today. 

It said an article published by Nanyang Siang Pau on Wednesday on the proposed project was absolutely incorrect, it said in a statement. 

The study, to be jointly conducted by SPAD in collaboration with the Transport Ministry and the Performance Management and Delivery Unit (PEMANDU), would determine the viability of such a rail link, SPAD said. 

It said the study would be completed in June. "As such, it is not conceivable for any contract signing to implement the 
project to take place in the near future," it said. 

The rail link, proposed under the Economic Transformation Programme's Greater Kuala Lumpur/Klang Valley National Key Economic Area, has been identified as a potential catalyst to enhance travel between two of South East Asia's largest cities. -- Bernama


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

This dream is being discuss for so long, when it will they move a stone? See Thailand has started to negotiate with China to build High Speed Train from China technology and loan to connect Bangkok to Kunming. 

We can ignore the one going to kick off in Laos, because all the while Malaysia (KL), Thailand (Bkk) and Singapore are the competitor for SEA logistic, transportation and manufacturing center.

Thailand even wanted to connect Bangkok to Padang Besar Thailand (not Padang Besar Malaysia) such an ambitious plan really build, Malaysia will be left behide Thailand.

Whats the problem here, what our government is worry, its been so long.
population not enough? not enough user? not enough money? or we have already connect double track railways to Padang Besar from KL and to Johor Bahru?

I believe Malaysia from Malaysia boleh till become Malaysia bolehkah? and now Malaysia memang bolehkah!?


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

I wonder: with the impending closure of Tanjong Pagar station, where will HSR trains stop in Singapore should the proposed line be built?  It doesn't seem to make much sense for trains to just stop in Woodlands and then connect by bus or MRT.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


*Feasibility studies on high-speed KL-Singapore rail*
By SHARIDAN M. ALI Tuesday March 8, 2011
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...623&sec=business#12995572639891&if_height=642

KUALA LUMPUR: The Government is currently undertaking feasibility studies on a high-speed rail connecting Kuala Lumpur and Singapore.

Public Land Transport Commission (SPAD) chief development officer Azmi Abdul Aziz said that the feasibility studies would take about eight weeks to complete.

“We have done some comparisons with other similar high-speed rail links around the world such as the Paris-Brussels link and it is feasible to connect Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, spanning around 400km,” he said.

“The high-speed rail is expected to have a positive impact on the country's tourism industry, have a time-saving factor and further unlock the property values in Kuala Lumpur.

“But, although it is feasible, we still have a lot of further considerations to look at such as the impact on other parallel transportation as well as the demand and supply.

“Besides the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore link, SPAD is also looking at other high-speed rail proposals involving Kuala Lumpur-Penang-Bangkok,” Azmi said in his presentation at the Greater KL: smart city of the future conference yesterday. The conference was organised by Asian Strategy and Leadership Institute and IBM.

Federal Territories and Urban Well Being Minister Senator Datuk Raja Nong Chik Raja Zainal Abidin said the second of four dimensions that governed Greater KL or the Klang Valley aspirations was to improve intra and inter-city links.

“Regional connectivity will be accelerated by deploying a high-speed train system to connect Greater KL and Singapore.

“At the same time, intra-city connectivity will be improved by the mass rapid transit (MRT) system,” he said in his closing keynote address at the conference.

SPAD is currently busy as the supervising agency for the roll out of the country's first MRT system, the construction of which is expected to start in July.

The MRT was a subject of debate at the conference, touching on issues pertaining to station location as well as its integration with other modes of transport.

Mag Technical and Development Consultants Sdn Bhd director Goh Bok Yen, in commenting on the announcement of the first MRT line, said the public must be given the overall picture of the MRT (which is proposed to have three lines) to receive valuable feedback.

“The public needs to know the overall picture of integration which involves the physical, operational, ticketing and information aspects. These are vital to convince the public of the viability of the MRT project.

“But, I'm sure that SPAD has its reasons for announcing the development of the initial line only as of now,” he said in his presentation at the conference.

On other concerns over the MRT project, Goh raised the question of the size of the four-car MRT train.

“The four-car MRT train is expected to carry more than the four-car light rail transit (LRT) system train. Thus, the size of the MRT train may be bigger in diameter.

“A fatter train will need bigger tunnels, which will cost more, or should we have a longer train that will need smaller tunnels?” he asked.

Goh also questioned the need to have the announced Sungai Buloh-Kajang MRT line paralled to the main road and highways.

Nevertheless, he did not dispute the need for a good urban rail transport that should be the backbone of urban public transport.

“But, one has to be aware that MRT is only one of six modes of transport in Kuala Lumpur.

“MRT is unable to be sustainable by itself where it is supported by feeder services. This is because MRT is inflexible. We need other modes of transport to get us to our final destinations.

“Thus, it is vital to have a balanced approach to the master plan of urban public transport where it should be sustainable, flexible in capacity and capability, and expandable,” Goh said.



>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Mixed views on KL-Singapore rail link*
By SHARIDAN M. ALI Thursday March 10, 2011
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...324&sec=business#12997533611211&if_height=657

PETALING JAYA: The proposed Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high-speed rail link has gained support owing to its potential to boost growth and there are also concern the project could burden the Government with financially.

A transport consultant has come out in support of the proposed high-speed rail link between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore saying such a service would be a boost to growth ambitions of Malaysia.

But others cautioned about the cost of such a project on government finances, pointing out that the mass rapid transit (MRT) project for Greater Kuala Lumpur and the extension of the light-rail transit (LRT) project is estimated to cost a staggering RM57bil.

Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) recently said that the Government was conducting a feasibility study on the rail project. The proposal was cited as a high-impact project under the Economic Transformation Programme.

It was reported that the cost of the KL-Singapore high-speed rail was between RM8bil and RM14bil.

Frost & Sullivan vice-president, Asia Pacific transportation & logistics practice and country head, Malaysia Gopal R said the KL-Singapore link was a critical and landmark link that needed to be established through high-speed rail.

“This is a cross-border link that has already been leveraged by different other modes of transport like air and road.

“With the next decade attributable to the growth of the services sector, a high-speed rail connectivity can greatly help organisations to leverage on Greater KL to establish larger offices with competent workforce that can commute most effectively in markets like Singapore.

“In effect, Greater KL will transform into a service sector hub with this model, if high-speed rail connectivity is available towards the north and southern directions, creating a sustainable economic profile for the city,” Gopal told StarBiz.

A transport analyst with a local research house said although there was a need to establish KL-Singapore high-speed rail, the high cost of such a project remained a concern.

“This is because we already got two huge rail projects in hand the MRT system that is estimated to cost RM50bil and extension of the two LRT systems that would cost RM7bil.

“Alternatively, the Government could rely on the private sector to fund the project.

“But, the proposal is still under study. If it is proven viable, I think it would only kick-off in 2012 because the project involves cross-border link,” he said.

On the timing of the high-speed project, taking into consideration that countries globally are still recovering from the economic crisis, Gopal said the economic activity in Malaysia as well as the region was on the rise and the momentum would surely continue into the immediate future. “Therefore, the timing is just right to embark on high-speed rail projects,” he said.

Gopal added that almost all high-speed rail networks had been promoted as a tourist experience and consequently been a must see attraction cities such as in Shanghai, Taipei and Tokyo.

“The connectivity options in any mega city has certainly influenced property values due to the ability of residents to save time in commuting,” he said.

SPAD said it was currently conducting a feasibility study on a high-speed rail link between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, which is expected it to be completed in May.

“The study will look into the viability, business case, benefits and the possible implementation plan of the project,” it said.

On the types of systems for high-speed rail, it was reported that there were basically two main systems namely, magnetic levitation technology and conventional rail network.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*High-speed, high-cost rail*
A QUESTION OF BUSINESS By P. GUNASEGARAM Saturday March 12, 2011
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...593&sec=business#13000091449971&if_height=657



> Why we should look for cheaper alternatives before embarking on an expensive rail link to Singapore


STRANGELY, one reason given for a high-speed rail link between Malaysia and Singapore is that it will increase property values in Kuala Lumpur.

The way it is phrased is interesting, “unlock property values in Kuala Lumpur.” Tell me, who locked property values in Kuala Lumpur in the first place? Perhaps that is key to understanding this convoluted logic.

I can understand that it reduces travel time between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore considerably by land that is. I can see how it might might improve tourist arrivals here, though I don't see why the ingresses into Malaysia right now are insufficient.

Thailand and Indonesia don't have high-speed rail links to anywhere but that has not stopped a burgeoning in their tourist arrivals. In fact, the easiest access to these countries continues to be by air. Lack of rail links has certainly not hampered Bali, for instance the planes make a beeline to it.

The Government through one of its agencies, the Public Land Transport Commission, expects to finish a feasibility study in eight weeks. But let's do a back-of-the-envelop, quick feasibility study here, which may take, oh, about eight minutes.

The cost, we presume before land acquisition and rolling stock (trains to you and me), is expected be RM8bilRM14bil. Let's take the upper end, because by the time all approvals are obtained, that's how much it will cost and add to it a further RM6bil as land acquisition and contingency costs.

That brings the figure up to a nice neat RM20bil. And let's say we need a return on this of 10% a year. That means a net profit of RM2bil a year, a huge amount which only a handful of public-listed companies achieve. And let's say that takes a revenue of 10 times that or RM20bil a year!

That RM20bil is less than the entire revenue of both AirAsia and Malaysia Airlines in a year, implying that we will not in the near future get anywhere near the revenue required to make this rail link profitable on a standalone basis.

Conclusion: It is not commercially viable.

That's why advocates are touting its advantages such as “unlocking” KL property values, increasing tourist arrivals, reducing travel time to Singapore and, in short, becoming a significant contributor to the economy.

Let's take each of these reasons in turn. First, why would a faster link to Singapore result in higher property prices in Kuala Lumpur? Is anyone going to relocate to Kuala Lumpur and commute from KL to Singapore daily? Yes, we agree with you it's a bit far-fetched. Anyway, why do we want to increase property prices in KL? From a Malaysian's point of view, they are already expensive.

As far as tourist arrivals are concerned, cheap fares will get them in faster than a fast, expensive rail ticket. Just let more low-cost airlines come in and let them set up hubs wherever they want.

Yes, time to travel to Singapore will reduce. Advocates say it will be 90 minutes but clearly they have not taken into account immigration procedures. This is not the European Union where they don't check passports. Add 30 minutes for this.

And yes, it takes time to get to the station, let's say 15 minutes. Add these two up to 90 minutes and you get two hours and 15 minutes.

By air, it takes perhaps three hours because people need to get to the airport an hour earlier at least and travelling time is a further 45 minutes to an hour from KL to the international airport.

But, there is a way to cut that time down. Simply make Subang the airport from which to fly to Singapore. That saves 15 minutes. Next, cut check-in time to half an hour before flight if you have no check-in luggage. That's 45 minutes saved.

And, presto! That brings the travel time to the same two hours and 15 minutes and let's not quibble about a few minutes here and a few minutes there, you know what we are getting at.

Even if we are very generous, we may need just RM200mil to upgrade facilities at Subang, which can already take the biggest jets. That's just one per cent, yes one per cent, of RM20bil.

Why don't we do this? Perhaps it is the cost RM200mil is a lot less and a lot less sexier than a massive RM20bil, which is hundred times more. It's just too cheap to be of interest to anybody but for the likes of Tony (you know who), low cost is big money.

Just one last point can anyone tell me where our RM20bil plus double-tracking project has got us so far?

_● Managing editor P. Gunasegaram laments the appalling lack of analysis, intended or otherwise, in the way we spend billions on our infrastructure._


----------



## nemu (Jan 19, 2008)

^^

The guy is short sighted and a tool. At the end of the day, public infrastructure is not all about ROE, NPV and IRR. Although I do agree with his last point. KTM is still mostly shambles.


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

^^ I suspect the biggest stumbling block will be short-sightedness, and people who are too enamored with AirAsia - thinking that it's the best thing that ever happened to ASEAN.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *La liaison grande vitesse entre Singapour et Kuala Lumpur relancée ?
> 
> 09/03/2011*
> 
> L’obstacle politique majeur à tout projet ferroviaire commun entre Singapour et la Malaisie ayant été réglé en 2010 avec la fermeture, programmée pour juillet 2011, de la gare de Keppel Street à Singapour, qui était une enclave malaisienne dans le territoire de la cité Etat, la Public Land Transport Commission du gouvernement malaisien vient d’annoncer qu’elle s’était lancée dans une étude de faisabilité pour relancer l’idée d’une *ligne à grande vitesse Singapour - Kuala Lumpur*. Affirmant que de prime abord cette liaison de* 350 km de long environ, qui mettrait les deux villes à 90 minutes *l’une de l’autre, comportait de nombreux avantages sur le plan économique, et notamment un impact positif sur le tourisme et l’immobilier dans la région, la Public Land Transport Commission n’en estime pas moins que *la ligne doit aussi être étudiée du point de vue de sa fréquentation et de son impact sur les autres moyens de transport : l’avion, la route et… le rail traditionnel*. *Car KTMB, l’opérateur du réseau ferré national malaisien, a jusqu’à présent été très réservé sur la grande vitesse que, au contraire, YTL, l’opérateur privé de la Klia, la ligne express de l’aéroport de Kuala Lumpur, soutient depuis longtemps avec, en particulier en 2006-2007, un projet clé en main qui associait Siemens pour la fourniture du système.* Les résultats de l’étude de la Public Land Transport Commission seront connus fin avril.


http://www.ville-rail-transports.co...esse-entre-singapour-et-kuala-lumpur-relancée

Google translate :



> *The connection speed between Singapore and Kuala Lumpur revived?
> 
> 
> 09/03/2011*
> ...


----------



## nemu (Jan 19, 2008)

^^

Singapore government doesn't want it (if they were serious, it'd been built by now) as any HSR/MRT link with a border-less link may cause a paradigm shift in population development in favor of Malaysia. As of now, going through the causeway is a laborious trip with customs on each side that look more like fortresses.

Tajong Pagar was prime location for a HSR terminus but looks like that option is dead. A terminus at Woodlands is the most one can expect, provided that Malaysia get their act together.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Would Malaysia want a high speed train just to Johore Baharu? Even without Singapore, Johore Baharu is the second biggest city in Malaysia after Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

nemu said:


> ^^
> 
> Singapore government doesn't want it (if they were serious, it'd been built by now) as any HSR/MRT link with a border-less link may cause a paradigm shift in population development in favor of Malaysia. As of now, going through the causeway is a laborious trip with customs on each side that look more like fortresses.
> 
> Tajong Pagar was prime location for a HSR terminus but looks like that option is dead. A terminus at Woodlands is the most one can expect, provided that Malaysia get their act together.


It's not true that Singapore doesn't want it. In fact, plans for a high speed rail line were discussed as far back as the mid 1990s. The ball is really in Malaysia's court - the political will for rail development is very, very weak, as evidenced by the KL subway line plans.

In fact, both governments have committed to a MRT link between JB and Malaysia by 2018 very recently. Especially for Singapore's case, rail alignments prior to official announcements are almost "state secrets" to prevent property speculation. When you consider that the local SSC Singapore community have deduced that the MRT link between Singapore and JB will use infrastructure from the Thomson MRT line, which is an upcoming north-south arterial subway line, it becomes quite clear why it's all hushed up.

Contrary to popular belief, Tanjong Pagar Railway Station was NEVER a "prime location". It's within the city limits, yes, but it's not close to the commercial centres nor any existing MRT stations which makes connectivity a real problem too. A HSR station in downtown needs to be not only in a prime commercial location, but it also needs feeder, domestic and local rail services to enhance its convenience.


----------



## nemu (Jan 19, 2008)

ddes said:


> It's not true that Singapore doesn't want it. In fact, plans for a high speed rail line were discussed as far back as the mid 1990s. The ball is really in Malaysia's court - the political will for rail development is very, very weak, as evidenced by the KL subway line plans.


 I guess it is inevitable that a rail link will eventually be built but they certainly aren't showing much enthusiasm. Also, LTA's secrecy on rail alignments is mostly down to lack of transparency and has little to do with curbing property speculation.



> Contrary to popular belief, Tanjong Pagar Railway Station was NEVER a "prime location". It's within the city limits, yes, but it's not close to the commercial centres nor any existing MRT stations which makes connectivity a real problem too


It's walkable from Tanjong Pagar station and the circle line could potentially connect with it. If they build it, developers will come. In fact, it is the Sg government's eagerness to get rid of the station and then portray it in the press as some sort of political triumph that made me question if they ever really wanted a rail link to Malaysia.


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

nemu said:


> I guess it is inevitable that a rail link will eventually be built but they certainly aren't showing much enthusiasm. Also, LTA's secrecy on rail alignments is mostly down to lack of transparency and has little to do with curbing property speculation.


Did you know that up till mid last year, property developers were including "unconfirmed" train stations and lines on their maps to advertise their own property's convenience? These were based on line speculations by hobbyists and enthusiasts. It was very bad in 2009/10.



> It's walkable from Tanjong Pagar station and the circle line could potentially connect with it. If they build it, developers will come. In fact, it is the Sg government's eagerness to get rid of the station and then portray it in the press as some sort of political triumph that made me question if they ever really wanted a rail link to Malaysia.


It is perfectly understandable that the Singapore govt would want it out: imagine if a train bound for Tanjong Pagar was believed to be laden with explosives... If Singapore ambushed the train in "self defence", it'd be effectively be the agressor if it turned out that the "rumor" isn't true.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Iskandar Malaysia enters the fast lane*
By Sharen KaurPublished: 2012/11/05
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_Ne...121104232746/Article/index_html#ixzz2BHyhhpWa










The chief of Iskandar Investment Bhd (IIB) is bullish on the outlook for Iskandar Malaysia in Johor, attributing his optimism to various projects like the high-speed rail (HSR) plan and the transformation of Desaru.

*"Hopefully, it (HSR) can come earlier. Iskandar Malaysia will benefit from the MRT link between JB Sentral and Woodlands in Singapore," said IIB president and chief executive officer Datuk Syed Mohamed Syed Ibrahim.*

"The outlook from 2013 onwards will be strong within the context of Nusajaya and Iskandar Malaysia. We see some of the current developments coming up and investors will be submitting their plans for new projects," he told Business Times in an interview recently. 

Khazanah Nasional Bhd recently said plans are underway to transform Desaru, starting with Phase 1 that carries a gross development value of RM5 billion. The transformation will be carried out in three phases over 15 to 20 years.

*For the HSR, a study to link Kuala Lumpur and Singapore is being carried out by the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD), which is expected to be completed by year-end. *

If found feasible, SPAD will call for pre-qualification bids by mid-2013.

IIB, set up in 2006, is a strategic developer of catalytic projects in Iskandar Malaysia, the country's special economic zone. 

It is developing four clusters - education, driven by Educity; leisure and tourism, led by LegoLand; healthcare and wellness, with Gleneagles Medini Hospital being the key driver; and creative development, with Pinewood Iskandar Malaysia Studios the catalytic project. 

Syed Mohamed said the catalytic projects will generate substantial multiplier effects, triggering economic activities.

"Without Educity, it would be difficult for any developers to enjoy the current pricing level. For the past 10 years, apartments in Johor were selling at RM300psf but UEM Land (Holdings Bhd) recently launched properties at RM700psqf," he said. 

Syed Mohamed said growth for IIB is on the cards. 
By end-2012, the company is expected to ink six to seven new deals, including joint venture and land-lease purchase agreements.

IIB currently has such agreements with China's Qingdao Zhouyuan Investment Holdings, Mah Sing Group Bhd and WCT Bhd to undertake projects worth RM2.5 billion, RM1.1 billion, and RM1.5 billion, respectively.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysia to make rail decisions by Q1*
BY SHAREN KAURPublished: 2012/12/13
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_Ne...121213002411/Article/index_html#ixzz2Erj5PNQf










WORTH RM35B: KL-Singapore bullet train and Gemas-Johor Baru double-tracking projects

THE government will decide by the first quarter of next year when the bullet train and the Gemas-Johor Baru electrified double tracking project (EDTP), with a combined worth of about RM35 billion, will be implemented, sources said.

Malaysia is planning to build a 300km high-speed rail (HSR) line linking Kuala Lumpur and Singapore under a public-private partnership.

*The project will cost about RM20 billion to RM25 billion.*

*The Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) is conducting a study on the HSR system, which it expects to complete by the end of this month. If feasible, SPAD will call for pre-qualification bids by mid-2013. SPAD chief executive officer Mohd Nur Kamal, when contacted, told Business Times that the study is ongoing.*

Its chairman Tan Sri Syed Hamid Syed Jaafar Albar said recently that several states have expressed strong interest for the high-speed rail to pass through their land because of the economic spillover.

Besides Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, Malaysia is also studying the possibility of linking the HSR system to Thailand, Laos, Vietnam and several cities in China.

Business Times reported that Tan Sri Ravindran Menon, who controls Skypark Terminal at the Sultan Abdul Aziz Shah Airport, has teamed up with UEM Group to vie for the HSR project linking Kuala Lumpur and Singapore.

They plan to lay railway lines parallel to the North-South Expressway from Kuala Lumpur, Seremban and Malacca to Johor Baru, before connecting to Singapore.

The standard gauge railway network will be used, where the trains would run at 350 km/h.

Commuters using the trains could travel from Kuala Lumpur to Johor Baru in 80 minutes and to Singapore in 90 minutes, compared
to six hours by road, currently.

*Transport Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha recently said several options and alignments are being explored for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore route.*

He said the train could either run non-stop from Kuala Lumpur to Singapore, or start from KL Sentral in Brickfields and have stops at Kuala Lumpur International Airport, Seremban and beyond.

Meanwhile, the Gemas-Johor Baru EDTP will involve around 197km of parallel railway tracks.

Valued at an estimated RM8 billion, it includes building stations, depots, halts, yards and bridges and cover systems such as electrification, signalling and communications.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Malaysia, Singapore agree on high-speed rail link*.

By S Ramesh, Hetty Musfirah | Posted: 19 February 2013 1257 hrs


SINGAPORE: Singapore and Malaysia have agreed to build a high-speed rail link between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, with a *target to complete it by 2020*.

This was announced by Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong and Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak on Tuesday during their annual Leaders' Retreat.

With the new link, it will take about 90 minutes to get from Singapore to KL and vice versa.

The two leaders described the high-speed rail system as a strategic development in the bilateral relations, saying it will dramatically improve the connectivity between Malaysia and Singapore.

Mr Lee said: "It is a strategic project for the two countries. It will change the way we see each other. It is the way people in London and Paris are able to think of it -- as twin cities, where you can commute, go up there, do business, meet friends, have a meal and come back, all within two thirds of the day. 

"And I think it is going to be a game changer. It will transform the way people interact, the intensity of our cooperation and the degree to which we become interdependent on each other and therefore have stakes on each other's success."

The leaders added that it will usher in a new era of strong growth, prosperity and opportunities for both countries.

The link will also facilitate seamless travel between KL and Singapore, enhance business links, and bring peoples of Singapore and Malaysia closer together.

The leaders added that ultimately the project will give both countries greater stakes in each other's prosperity and success.

Mr Najib said: "Our two cities will complement each other. Our two countries will look at each other differently and the opportunities are boundless between our two countries. 

"So I am excited about the project. We will certainly do our level best to meet the 2020 deadline. It may go slightly beyond that, but those are details in implementation." 

The prime ministers have tasked a joint ministerial committee to look into the details and modalities of the high-speed rail link.

"The modalities will be offered to Singapore. Basically, we want Singapore to participate in this based on the different kinds of options that we will offer to the Singapore government," added Mr Najib.
source: http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/sin...1255068/1/.html


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysia, Singapore agree to high-speed rail link*
By NELSON BENJAMIN Updated: Tuesday February 19, 2013 MYT 3:02:20 PM
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.as...248&sec=nation#1361292204558438&if_height=202










Najib in discussion with Lee at the Leaders Retreat in Singapore on Tuesday


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Article on the announcement yesterday.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/32183_10151472977282040_986792696_n.jpg








https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/31483_10151472977292040_1129573702_n.jpg








https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/559838_10151472977297040_1118299276_n.jpg

source: *TODAY*


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Fantastic news for Malaysia and Singapore. Any idea where the station in Singapore will be? I imagine Kl Sentral will be used as the northern terminus.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*RM30b budget for high-speed rail project*
SHAREN KAUR Published: 2013/02/21
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_Ne...130221003228/Article/index_html#ixzz2LSzmQ7Ic



> Malaysia is budgeting some RM30 billion for the high-speed rail project linking Kuala Lumpur and Singapore


KUALA LUMPUR: The government is budgeting around RM30 billion for the high-speed rail (HSR) project linking Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, according to people familiar with the matter.

This confirms a Business Times report last year that said the HSR project may cost between RM25 billion and RM30 billion to develop.

* It is also learnt that the HSR project will involve a new alignment covering 350km.*

The alignment will be starting from Kuala Lumpur and pass through Seremban, Malacca, Pagoh, Batu Pahat and the Iskandar Malaysia region before ending at the Tuas checkpoint in Johor Baru.

Sources said 60 per cent of the projected cost will go towards infrastructure development, which includes civil works and laying of tracks, while about 30 per cent will go towards the purchase of rolling stocks.

It is unclear if the RM30 billion allocation will also involve the crossover to Singapore. 

Malaysia and Singapore are mulling whether to build an overhead crossing between the two countries or opt for the costlier underwater tunnel, sources said.

"The HSR project is important for Malaysia as the same alignment can carry freight during off-peak hours. This will benefit KTM Bhd (the national railway company), which is facing depleting cargo volume and revenue," a source said.

Malaysia and Singapore on Tuesday agreed to build the HSR link between the two countries, with a target completion of 2020. 
The decision was made after a Land Public Transport Commission feasibility study found that the project is viable.

The rail link will cut travel time between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore to 90 minutes, which at the moment can take up to eight hours by train, around five hours by bus and car, and 45 minutes by plane.

The source said the fare is being discussed, although the government is considering between RM350 and RM400 for a one-way trip.

"The public is only willing to pay around RM250 to RM300 per journey. But it won't be feasible to peg it at that range due to the project's massive investment cost," the source said.

"The HSR is for the public and it will provide added convenience and safety as well as save travel time and money," the source added. 

The HSR link will also complement another rail project - the Rapid Transit System Link - that will link Johor Baru and Singapore's Thomson Line, which is expected to be ready by 2019.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL-Singapore HSR


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

patchay said:


> UEM Group-ARA Group has proposed to use MAGLEV technology for the non-stop service of KL-SINGAPORE high speed rail train. Travelling at an operational speed of 430kmph, the passenger travelling time will be further shortened to 55 minutes (less than the proposed 95 minutes). The consortium together with Siemens AG, ThyssenKrupp, MAX BÖGL and Shanghai Maglev Transportation Co. planned to use the alignment of North-South Expressway to save land acquisition costs. If suceeded, Malaysia could be the centre of Maglev manufacturing and research centre exporting the technology to the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> *Kuala Lumpur in talks to use Maglev technology for High Speed Rail; KL-Singapore takes 55 minutes * :applause:
> ...


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Two articles from *TODAY* regarding the high speed rail.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/14868_10151477702522040_244601373_n.jpg








https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/16520_10151477702512040_1159278427_n.jpg

source: *TODAY*


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

If Singapore plans to be connected with the future pan Asia HSR system then it will not choose maglev.


----------



## SamuraiBlue (Apr 2, 2010)

hmmwv said:


> If Singapore plans to be connected with the future pan Asia HSR system then it will not choose maglev.


It will be useless anyways if you utilize conventional steel wheel on steel track technology for pan Asia HSR since it will take too much travel time to get one end to the other.:nuts:


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

SamuraiBlue said:


> It will be useless anyways if you utilize conventional steel wheel on steel track technology for pan Asia HSR since it will take too much travel time to get one end to the other.:nuts:


"End to end", Singapore to Harbin, Hunchun or Pyongyang, maybe. But significant pieces?

What would be the trip time Kuala Lumpur-Bangkok by wheeled HSR?


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

That would still be 6 h minimum even under the most optimistic scenario (250 km/h average over 1500 km). 

Overall optimal public transportation network consists of several components and high speed rail is only one of them, albeit an important one. Assuming no major natural barriers (water or high mountains) it would look something like this:

very short distances (2-30 km): subway, commuter rail and buses
medium short distances (20-150 km): commuter and conventional rail
medium long distances (100-900 km): high speed rail
very long distances (>900 km or over water): airplanes

Anything under 200 km will still have private cars as the most significant form of transport.


----------



## PJeka (Sep 21, 2011)

Sunfuns said:


> medium long distances (100-900 km): high speed rail


It depends on speed of HSR. With speed of 640 km/h (present days high-end maglev technologies) it will be able to travel, for example, from Chicago to New York (around 1200 km) by HSR in just two hours or from Singapore to Bangkok (around 2000 km) in few hours - and such people moving system can be more regular, effective, faster and even cheaper than airplanes


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Sure, I meant currently available and proven technology. I'm afraid maglev is not there yet. At least not until Japanese build their Tokyo-Osaka line.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

PJeka said:


> With speed of 640 km/h (present days high-end maglev technologies)


I don't know which type of maglev technology you have tried, but the Pudong maglev in Shanghai (of German design) is very shaky at 431 km/h. 640 km/h would be unbearable, I assume.
The Beijing to Tianjin and the Beijing to Shanghai railed HST's were incredibly smooth compared to the maglev, although those speeds were 'only' 334 and 310 km/h max when I was on them. But even around 330 km/h the Shanghai maglev was more shaky in comparison.

Perhaps the Japanese maglev technology is more comfortable at higher speed, but I have never tried those.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Sunfuns said:


> That would still be 6 h minimum even under the most optimistic scenario (250 km/h average over 1500 km).


State of the art high speed rail - on Beijing-Shanghai, where the old railway is 1463 km, closely comparable to the existing Kuala Lumpur-Bangkok railway, the HSR is 1318 km due to some straightening. High speed express trains average 275 km/h and complete the trip in 4:48.

What is the distance, on existing railway, between Kuala Lumpur and Penang/Butterworth? And what could a realistic high speed rail travel time be?


----------



## Logisticstan (Dec 13, 2012)

forrestcat said:


> High Speed Train
> Malaysia, Volume 84
> 18.04.2007
> 
> ...


 
This thread started in early 2007 before Beijing -- Shanghai HSR. Now this over 1,300km line is already operational since late 2012 and we still don't see anything concrete except the joint lips service from the PM of both MY and SG over and over... What a shame. :bash:


----------



## TWK90 (May 15, 2007)

chornedsnorkack said:


> What is the distance, on existing railway, between Kuala Lumpur and Penang/Butterworth? And what could a realistic high speed rail travel time be?


The existing railway distance between KL Sentral and Butterworth is 380 kilometres.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Enhancing travel in the peninsula*
Saturday March 2, 2013
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...5&sec=business#1362752852739152&if_height=202










ALTHOUGH the upcoming high speed rail (HSR) project is hogging the limelight now, there is much more in store when it comes to land transportation. Plans are in the pipeline to enhance urban, inter-city and rural connectivity as set out in the final draft of the National Land Public Transport Masterplan.

Land public transport transformation is situated within the overall national transformation agenda led by the Government Transformation Programme (GTP), Economic Transformation Programme (ETP) and the 10th Malaysia Plan (10MP) all of which aim to realise the socio-economic aspirations of Vision 2020.

These plans seek to support Malaysia's efforts to become an inclusive and sustainable high-income nation by delivering a high-impact land public transport transformation.

Land Public Transport Commission chief executive officer Mohd Nur Kamal says the feedback on the masterplan was good and it has already been approved by National Physical Planning Council.

“Now, the action is to cascade down to the individual states where it will latch onto the economic planning of the states for the next 20 years.

“Our priority is the demand for public transport and the solution must be there. We also need to address current and future growth of each city and in some cases, an improvement in public transport is also needed to regenerate the area,” he tells StarBizWeek.

On the mass rapid transit's (MRT) line two and three, Mohd Nur says feasibility studies are at the final stage now, where they are getting stakeholders feedback and in the process of presenting it to the Government

“Line two and three of the MRT needs to be done,” he says.

According to the masterplan, mobility demands are most intense in city centres with dense population and the focus of the land public transport transformation may be on urban transportation needs involving large-scale infrastructure investments necessary to provide solutions to scale.

*“The Greater KL masterplan targets a catchment of 80% of the population within 400m of a public transport service, upon identifying the baseline figure of 63% and the operational challenges that need to be overcome to increase accessibility which is extremely important for that region.*

“The development of other regional masterplans should also assess the baseline of land public transport services using appropriate analysis tools and develop plans to achieve stated targets accordingly, in line with their region-specific requirements,” it says.

For example, the cities of Kota Baru, Alor Star, Kuala Terengganu and Kangar and their surrounding regions are the next areas of central importance.

Each city functions as the main administrative, commercial, financial, social and cultural centre for the whole state.

Across these four conurbations, there is a lot of room for improvement in basic land public transport services and infrastructure. The relatively lower capacity demand tempers the need for high-capacity land public transport modes. However, poor service, accessibility and integration remain key themes that inform a set of key focus areas for action.

The masterplan further explains that an integrated land public transport solution across the entire country will necessarily involve multiple stakeholders across different government agencies at federal and state level.

As the national regulator of land public transport, it follows that SPAD will lead the implementation of this masterplan, working closely with other agencies at the federal and local level.

“They will also satisfy the unique demands of the rural areas. As such, these plans will provide response to local issues identified through stakeholder engagement as well as from the state structure plans and district local plans,” says the masterplan.

The economic and demographic developments over the past decades have brought with them increased growth in mobility and connectivity, according to the document.

“The most recent authoritative data from 2008 shows that the land public transport modal share in the Klang Valley has dropped to as low as 10%.

“Needless to say, the immense surge of private vehicular travel, while public transport takes a backseat, has brought on certain negative externalities such as congestion and pollution,” it says.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

nazrey said:


> *Enhancing travel in the peninsula*



What is a cornubation? :lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Silly_Walks said:


> What is a cornubation? :lol:


A city area containing a large number of people, formed by various towns growing and joining together.

Source : http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/conurbation


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

hkskyline said:


> A city area containing a large number of people, formed by various towns growing and joining together.
> 
> Source : http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/conurbation


Not what I was asking


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>>>



Mith252 said:


> An article in *mypaper*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KL aims for higher liveable city rank*
Published: 2013/03/20
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/etp21/Article/index_html#ixzz2O2wCZNbl

AMONG THE TARGETS THIS YEAR: Plan to push Greater KL/Klang Valley to No. 75 in Global Liveability Survey

THE Greater Kuala Lumpur/Klang Valley (KL/KV) National Key Economic Area (NKEA) has several critical targets to achieve this year.

For one, it aims to push Greater KL/KV to No. 75 on the liveability index.

In the 2012 Global Liveability Survey, the Economist labelled Kuala Lumpur as the world's 77th most liveable city, up one rank from 2011.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ Malaysia certainly is going through a 'brain drain' at the moment. Australia is full of well educated, professional Malaysians (ethnic Chinese) who have left discriminatory laws behind there. Most have to give up their Malaysian citizenship though so I doubt they'll be returning.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE:


patchay said:


> High Speed Rail (the next stop after Singapore) - from Singapore to Nusajaya:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:


Maglev? Seems a bit risky, seeing it's not been used for a true inter-city route in the past. That's going to push up both construction and ongoing maintenance costs a lot. I don't see the need for a 350-450km/h system for a what is a fairly short run. Any off the shelf TGV, AVE or ICE based solution could be used for a fraction of the price with only marginal differences in travel time. 

That said, I'd rather see the priority remain with getting KTMs conventional rail upgraded and expanded.


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:


Can anyone explain the math to me? It appears that with a distance of around 325 km and rail speeds exceeding 350 km/h the trip is expected to take between 1 1/2 and 2 hours? This seems nonsensical. Unless the train is expected to stop five times on the way and/or needs forever to get in and out of the two urban areas?


----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

hans280 said:


> Can anyone explain the math to me? It appears that with a distance of around 325 km and rail speeds exceeding 350 km/h the trip is expected to take between 1 1/2 and 2 hours? This seems nonsensical. Unless the train is expected to stop five times on the way and/or needs forever to get in and out of the two urban areas?


Seemed odd to me too. I'm guessing that they are factoring in time for clearing immigration/customs. Either that, or the figures may be mixed up with those from other proposals for more conventional HSR proposals.

I don't see realistically how the system could be expected to have five stops. The only logical ones are JB, Malacca and _possibly_ one either at Sepang/KLIA or at Seremban.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Comparison: Taiwan High Speed Rail.

Distance, end to end as of 2013 - Taibei Station to Zuoying Station - 339 km

Stations now, as of 2013: 8 incl. termini

Train time, all stops: 2:00

Train time, express, 4 stops (2 intermediate): 1:36

Population of whole Taiwan: 23 millions
Population of whole Malaysia: 28 millions
Population of Malaysia and Singapore combined: 33 millions


----------



## TWK90 (May 15, 2007)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Comparison: Taiwan High Speed Rail.
> 
> Distance, end to end as of 2013 - Taibei Station to Zuoying Station - 339 km
> 
> ...


I don't think it is a correct assessment by counting the whole Malaysian population as the KL-SG route is only a small part of Malaysia being covered.










Rightfully, it should be...

Klang Valley = 6 million plus

Negeri Sembilan state = 1 million

Malacca state = About 800,000

Batu Pahat, Johor state = 420,000

Muar, Johor state = 250,000

Johor Bahru, Johor = 1.4 million 

Singapore = 5 million plus

Add all these, you get about 15 million people living along the KL-SG high speed rail corridor, which is probably 350 km long.


----------



## TWK90 (May 15, 2007)

Neb81 said:


> Seemed odd to me too. I'm guessing that they are factoring in time for clearing immigration/customs. Either that, or the figures may be mixed up with those from other proposals for more conventional HSR proposals.
> 
> I don't see realistically how the system could be expected to have five stops. The only logical ones are JB, Malacca and _possibly_ one either at Sepang/KLIA or at Seremban.


It is in the best interest to include other major Johor towns as the proposed HSR line passes possibly passing through Batu Pahat and Muar. After all these towns currently do not have rail station as the existing KTM line does not cover these two areas.

There is ample transport demand between these towns and towards KL and SG. Batu Pahat population alone is higher than some state capitals in Malaysia.


----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

TWK90 said:


> It is in the best interest to include other major Johor towns as the proposed HSR line passes possibly passing through Batu Pahat and Muar. After all these towns currently do not have rail station as the existing KTM line does not cover these two areas.
> 
> There is ample transport demand between these towns and towards KL and SG. Batu Pahat population alone is higher than some state capitals in Malaysia.


True, I forgot about Batu Pahat. I'm not sure about Muar (unless the proposal is for a mix of express and stopping services?) as it's not that far out from Malacca, so express services would loose a lot of time, but for "slow" services it is a good catch.

For the idea as a whole to be viable though, there really needs to be a KTM Komuter network in JB to provide decent transport to/from the station. It's sad to see the rail system in JB so badly under-used, as the layout is ideal for a 3 line system that would cover much of the city and give HSR a huge catchment area.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*SPAD: HSR details being ironed out*
By Sharen KaurPublished: 2013/04/18
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/17SPAD/Article/index_html#ixzz2QmOzSCSs

KUALA LUMPUR: Details of the high-speed rail (HSR) link between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore are being ironed out and tenders will be called by year-end, the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) said.

SPAD chief development officer Azmi Abdul Aziz said the project will take off this year.

"We are waiting for everything to stabilise, such as the general election. It's only after the elections that it will be better for us to move forward.

"Our power limits us to just the Malaysian border. Anything beyond Malaysia we will have to discuss with Singapore. 

"To make things happen, the key details have to be there. From next month, we will have more details on how the rail line will be linked between the two countries," Azmi said yesterday.

Malaysia and Singapore in February had in principal agreed to build the HSR link between the two countries, with a target completion date of 2020.

Business Times recently reported that the government is budgeting around RM40 billion for the project, which includes RM10 billion to buy high-speed bullet trains.

Sources familiar with the plan said that both governments are expected to discuss on whether to develop an undersea rail tunnel or an over-sea railway connection.

They also said the line in Malaysia will start from Greater Kuala Lumpur and the final stop would be either in Tuas, central Singapore or somewhere near the Changi International Airport.

The HSR link will have a combination of direct services running non-stop between the two countries, cutting travel time to about 80 minutes or stopping at intermediate stations, which would take around one hour and 45 minutes for each trip.

*Based on an initial SPAD study, five new railway stations would be built at Seremban (Negri Sembilan), Ayer Keroh (Malacca), Muar, Batu Pahat and Iskandar Malaysia (all Johor) before heading towards Singapore.*

Currently, it takes about eight hours by train, five hours by road and 45 minutes by flight to reach Singapore from Kuala Lumpur. 

The HSR project has attracted three proposals from the UEM Group Bhd-Ara Group, YTL Corp Bhd and China Infraglobe-Global Rail Sdn Bhd.

YTL, operator of the KLIA Express, first mooted the idea to build a high-speed rail in the late 1990s and again in 2006.


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

hans280 said:


> Can anyone explain the math to me? It appears that with a distance of around 325 km and rail speeds exceeding 350 km/h the trip is expected to take between 1 1/2 and 2 hours? This seems nonsensical. Unless the train is expected to stop five times on the way and/or needs forever to get in and out of the two urban areas?


The two urban areas will require lower speeds -- maybe 160 km/h or lower.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

mcarling said:


> The two urban areas will require lower speeds -- maybe 160 km/h or lower.


Precisely. You have to consider environmental issues of high speed running _through urban areas_, as well as curves (straight lines are best, but are expensive to build). Also HSR services in general do not run for long periods of time at their top speeds. What is important is average speed, as well as braking distance and acceleration, the last two important when discussing services with intermediate stops.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

k.k.jetcar said:


> Precisely. You have to consider environmental issues of high speed running _through urban areas_, as well as curves (straight lines are best, but are expensive to build). Also HSR services in general do not run for long periods of time at their top speeds.


Example: Shanghai Hongqiao - Nanjing South.

295 km. In urban areas - though mainly suburban.

Fastest trains - 9 nonstop trains, that manage the trip in 1:07. That makes 264 km/h average, with 300 km/h top speed.

Slowest G train takes 2:03, with 5 intermediate stops.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Going through moderately dense urban areas is no problem is the line is entirely on the viaduct.


----------



## bagus70 (Dec 8, 2011)

Will the high speed rail goes all the way to Singapore interior?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*4 groups eye KL-Singapore high-speed rail link project*
By Sharen KaurPublished: 2013/05/02
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/HSR30/Article/index_html#ixzz2S6YbQPNH










FOUR consortiums will bid for the multi-billion ringgit high-speed rail (HSR) link between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, sources said.

Business Times was told that Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar Al Bukhary's MMC Corp Bhd is forming a consortium with Gamuda Bhd and roping in Chinese and European system integrators to bid for the HSR project. 

*Malaysia and Singapore in February had in principal agreed to build the HSR link between the two countries, with a target completion date of 2020.*

The Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) has said that details of the HSR link is being ironed out and tenders will be called by year-end.

SPAD chief development officer Azmi Abdul Aziz said the project will start this year.

Business Times has reported that the government is budgeting around RM40 billion for the project, which includes RM10 billion to buy high-speed bullet trains.

The HSR project has attracted three proposals over the last five years. They are from UEM Group Bhd-Ara Group; YTL Corp Bhd; and China Infraglobe-Global Rail Sdn Bhd.

It is understood that government investment arm Khazanah Nasional Bhd is also eyeing the HSR link and its involvement in the project will be via UEM Group, in which it holds a substantial stake.

UEM Group, meanwhile, is working with Ara Group, founded by Tan Sri Ravindran Menon, to form a consortium with European companies that may include Spanish bullet train maker Talgo.

Business Times reported recently that Talgo, part of a consortium that won a US$9 billion (RM27.4 billion) HSR job in Saudi Arabia last year, is planning to offer its "duck" train here. 

*Talgo* believes its "El Pato" (Spanish for duck) trains are suitable for Malaysia's HSR project.

Its deputy chairman Mario Oriol said it is talking to several Malaysian companies, including the current interested bidders, to form a consortium and bid for the HSR project here.

The source said *YTL Corp*, controlled by Tan Sri Francis Yeoh, is also interested in the project and will make a bid with several foreign firms, which may include *Siemens AG*.

The group first mooted the idea to build the HSR link in 2008 but the proposal was shot down by the government due to the high cost, which was RM8 billion then.

Global Rail, a privately-held railway engineering firm, meanwhile, is in talks with Canada's *Bombardier* Inc and Chinese firm China Railway Group, the source said.

"We expect another group to come in but so far, these are the four interested parties. They are strengthening their position by bundling in experts and expertise," the source added.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm hoping for a Bombardier Zefiro 380.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

^^
The Zefiro 380 was designed solely with the Chinese market in mind, it's very unlikely to be the exact model used.


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

LOL. If it were solely based on ride quality, I'd love to have the CRH380A which is in my opinion, the smoothest ride I've experienced of all the HSR models. The only >300km/h HSR I haven't rode are Alstom AGVs.


----------



## SgWay (Dec 14, 2011)

Malaysia railway is entering its golden age in the next two decades.At least for the peninsular.
-double tracking and electrification of the KTMB line from Johor to Padang Besar-ongoing
-double tracking of KL-Mentakab-Kerteh-Tumpat in East Coast peninsular Malaysia-Under planning
-Northern and Souther KTM Komuter and potential spur lines-Under planning and to be executed once the double tracking has been completed.
-KL-Singapore High Speed Railway-under planning and possible execution by
2014.
-Massive Klang Valley MRT network and possible new LRT routes between Port Klang-Klang town-Shah Alam City and Petaling Jaya City.- on going.Planning phase for P.Klang-Shah Alam LRT.
-MRT link between Johor Bharu city and Singapore and possible expansion of MRTnetwork into Johor Bharu and Iskandar economic zone-Under planning but the JB-Singapore link may start soon.

:banana:


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

ddes said:


> LOL. If it were solely based on ride quality, I'd love to have the CRH380A which is in my opinion, the smoothest ride I've experienced of all the HSR models. The only >300km/h HSR I haven't rode are Alstom AGVs.


I hope you realise that's far more to do with track quality rather than the train itself


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

ddes said:


> LOL. If it were solely based on ride quality, I'd love to have the CRH380A which is in my opinion, the smoothest ride I've experienced of all the HSR models. The only >300km/h HSR I haven't rode are Alstom AGVs.


I envy you the experience. I've never tried the CRH380A. I myself am pretty impressed with Siemens' Velaro (ICE3 and foreign derivatives) which, while being plagued by very other technical glitches, really runs smooth like silk. You're saying the Bombardier clone is even better?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> *Malaysia-Singapore Connectivity: Increased Rail, Road and Sea Links*
> http://www.rsis.edu.sg/publications/Perspective/RSIS0342013.pdf


*KL-Singapore high-speed rail to enhance growth of Iskandar *
By Haziq Hamid of theedgemalaysia Friday, 03 May 2013 12:57 
http://www.theedgeproperty.com/news...speed-rail-to-enhance-growth-of-iskandar.html

PETALING JAYA: The proposed Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high-speed rail link (HSR) will further boost the growth of Iskandar Malaysia in Johor and create more growth areas.

Malaysia Building Society Bhd (MBSB) senior vice-president of corporate business Nor Azam Taib told The Edge Financial Daily: “Since it was initiated six years ago, Iskandar Malaysia has received warm response for most new property launches from both local and foreign buyers.”

The completion of several catalytic projects in Iskandar sent strong signals to investors of the good growth prospects of the area. A recent investor is Kuok Brothers Sdn Bhd, which put in RM182 million.

The Johor property market is expected to remain bullish, driven by the growth of Iskandar in the years to come.

“Iskandar would not only enlarge the economic pie of Johor, but also enhance Malaysia’s strategic position as an investment destination in the Asean region,” said Nor Azam.

He added that there is growing international recognition of Iskandar as Malaysia’s future engine of growth as the KL-Singapore HSR will enhance connectivity between the two countries.

According to Kumar Tharmalingam, executive director of Sunway Bhd, with the travel time from KL to Singapore expected to be reduced to 90 minutes door-to-door via the HSR compared with the current four to five hours via road, more businesses are expected to explore opportunities in both countries.

“There will be a lot of businesses benefiting from the HSR, including financial services, real estate, and oil and gas companies located in Singapore.

There will also be more inter-migration of professionals between the two countries and more joint venture trading, manufacturing and services as talent flows from Singapore to Kuala Lumpur and vice versa,” said Kumar.

He added that the economic benefits to Malaysia will be exponential as investments move from Singapore to Malaysia. “Economic connectivity will push up the quality of life in Kuala Lumpur and parts of Malaysia as well as bring real benefits to both countries. The HSR will ease the pressure on living space in Singapore.”

*Knight Frank Malaysia managing director Sarkunan Subramaniam expects more growth areas to emerge along the HSR’s proposed stops. As three of the stops will be within Iskandar, the region is expected to remain the one growth area in Malaysia to have three sub centres.*

“Although Johor, as Malaysia’s biggest attraction for foreign investors in the future could be a long-term possibility, Selangor will be tough to beat as its infrastructure development is decades ahead,” said Sarkunan.

From January to March this year, Iskandar recorded RM5.06 billion in new investments with a cumulative committed investment from 2006 to end-March 2013 of RM111.37 billion. Property development contributed RM40.02 billion, comprising residential, retail and industrial products.

Nor Azam, Sarkunan and Kumar will be sharing their views at a panel discussion on “The impact of the KL-Singapore high-speed rail” at The Edge Investment Forum on Real Estate on May 11. The forum is sponsored by MBSB and supported by Sunway.


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

This is really one of the most exciting HS projects these days. In Europe we have mostly tag-on investment to the main lines that already exist. In some emerging economies projects seem to pop up for politics and prestige reasons. Conversely, Singapore-KL makes so much SENSE. The two cities are at an adequate distance for a point-to-point concept; they have sufficient population; and they have dense business districts at their centres. This is what high-speed rail is all about! :cheers:


----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

bagus70 said:


> Will the high speed rail goes all the way to Singapore interior?


It seems a bit up in the air at the moment as to what will happen at the Singapore end. The only way it will reach into the interior is if the whole Singaporean section is in tunnel, as SG has a law prohibiting the use of overhead cantenary on above ground rail systems, and also has decided that all future MRT systems will be fully underground, so the chances for HSR being on viaduct or at grade are minimal.

As such cost becomes an issue. As the crow flies, Woodlands to the CBD is ~20km, plus the cost of major rail terminus built underground. That's a lot of money. As such I imagine there will be a compromise solution, with a terminus beyond Woodlands but outside the CBD. This means the terminus could be built much more simply, probably mostly on the surface with just the platforms on the lower level, somewhat like KL Sentral. I imagine the final choice will also be dictated by how the alignment gets routed through JB, but maybe somewhere like Bukit Batok, perhaps?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Sopomon said:


> ^^
> The Zefiro 380 was designed solely with the Chinese market in mind, it's very unlikely to be the exact model used.


Of course not that name, but as the most advanced Zefiro it can be easily adopted for Malaysia's line. The Zefiro 380 is afterall a Bombardier designation, CRH380D is its Chinese name.



hans280 said:


> I envy you the experience. I've never tried the CRH380A. I myself am pretty impressed with Siemens' Velaro (ICE3 and foreign derivatives) which, while being plagued by very other technical glitches, really runs smooth like silk. You're saying the Bombardier clone is even better?


CRH380A has nothing to do with Bombardier, I rod ICE3 when I was in Europe and I would say CRH380A is smoother. The Velaro is pretty close though, far better than the TGV. But like Sopomon said, it also has everything to do with track quality, with China's newer lines almost everything will be able to travel on it smoothly.


----------



## Restless (Oct 31, 2009)

Sopomon said:


> ^^
> The Zefiro 380 was designed solely with the Chinese market in mind, it's very unlikely to be the exact model used.


Don't the plans envision high speed trains running from China to Singapore via Malaysia, Thailand and Laos?


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

^^ Well the 'plans' do, but that was back in 2009 or so when that that idea was floated. It seems it's been quietly killed off, or at least left to wait.

It was that HSR maniac Liu (I forget his name, might be wrong) who proposed that and the China-Europe HSR


----------



## Restless (Oct 31, 2009)

Sopomon said:


> ^^ Well the 'plans' do, but that was back in 2009 or so when that that idea was floated. It seems it's been quietly killed off, or at least left to wait.
> 
> It was that HSR maniac Liu (I forget his name, might be wrong) who proposed that and the China-Europe HSR


Hasn't ASEAN has been pushing for a Kunming - Singapore railway since 2000?


----------



## Restless (Oct 31, 2009)

Neb81 said:


> It seems a bit up in the air at the moment as to what will happen at the Singapore end. The only way it will reach into the interior is if the whole Singaporean section is in tunnel, as SG has a law prohibiting the use of overhead cantenary on above ground rail systems, and also has decided that all future MRT systems will be fully underground, so the chances for HSR being on viaduct or at grade are minimal.
> 
> As such cost becomes an issue. As the crow flies, Woodlands to the CBD is ~20km, plus the cost of major rail terminus built underground. That's a lot of money. As such I imagine there will be a compromise solution, with a terminus beyond Woodlands but outside the CBD. This means the terminus could be built much more simply, probably mostly on the surface with just the platforms on the lower level, somewhat like KL Sentral. I imagine the final choice will also be dictated by how the alignment gets routed through JB, but maybe somewhere like Bukit Batok, perhaps?


Couldn't they reuse the tracks leading to the old station in Tanjong Pagar?
I thought the station was pretty cool when I passed through it previously.

And I guess the other alternative is to have a terminus next to one of the many existing MRT subway stations.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Restless said:


> Hasn't ASEAN has been pushing for a Kunming - Singapore railway since 2000?


Well yeah, and look where we are, 13 years later.


----------



## tonii (Aug 18, 2006)

Restless said:


> Hasn't ASEAN has been pushing for a Kunming - Singapore railway since 2000?


It never get into the action on region level. All the HSR project that is happening now (Laos, Thailand, Malaysia-Singapore) is per each country own interest. China has so many plans to connect with ASEAN but I doubt the conflict with several countries in the region now will help much.


----------



## TWK90 (May 15, 2007)

Restless said:


> Couldn't they reuse the tracks leading to the old station in Tanjong Pagar?
> I thought the station was pretty cool when I passed through it previously.
> 
> And I guess the other alternative is to have a terminus next to one of the many existing MRT subway stations.


Unfortunately it isn't possible to reuse the tracks towards Tanjong Pagar.

The corridor along the line (now dismantled) is crowded, comes with some level crossings as well as the fact that some of the sections do not have space for double track (the previous one was single track).

It is suggested that the HSR alignment may cross from Second Crossing towards Tuas in Singapore.


----------



## dan72 (Apr 26, 2012)

Also not great to take your luggage from high speed to mrt in peak nice to be taken from one centre to the next not dropped 15km out of the centre


----------



## Restless (Oct 31, 2009)

Simon91 said:


> They'll never be extended and the trip takes 35-40 minutes at best. Trains are always packed. Not the best incentive to use the HSR.


Isn't the North-South line built with 8 cars in mind, like the East-West line?

And remember the HSR is competing with the airport transfers in KL and Singapore - which have worse transfers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

Restless said:


> Isn't the North-South line built with 8 cars in mind, like the East-West line?
> 
> And remember the HSR is competing with the airport transfers in KL and Singapore - which have worse transfers.


Both North South, East West and North East Lines are all designed for 6 cars. There was some debate in the Land Transport Authority regarding adding one or two more carriages per trainset but the general feasibility was limited not only by platform sizes (impossible to extend on underground stations) but also the tracking of the servicing depots. So unfortunately, however insufficient that formation is, its here to stay.

Circle Line and the upcoming Downtown Line are designed with truly pathetic 3 cars. The future Thomson Line (Marina Bay to Woodlands) is designed with 4 cars in mind and presumably Eastern Regional Line (from Marina Bay through the entire East Coast) will be the same. In the more distant future, before 2030, another 6-car line, the Cross Island Line will be developed. But as you can see, there are no plans to run more than the max of 6 per train.

We are expecting that tomorrow, on the National Day Speech from the PM, the large expansion of Changi Airport will be unveiled and most likely the details for ERL will be released as well. I personally hope the line will include a dedicated airport express that would make the trip to Marina Bay (and the HSR terminal) a breeze, but we'll see about all that.


----------



## TWK90 (May 15, 2007)

The development minister of Singapore has said that it is unlikely for northern areas i.e Woodlands to host a high speed train there. More likely, it will be either the western side or the eastern side of Singapore.

http://ride.asiaone.com/news/general/story...h.f5IKGylN.dpuf

In my opinion, Tuas is most likely place for the HSR station in Singapore.


----------



## bagus70 (Dec 8, 2011)

It doesn't matter where the railway line entered Singapore, as long as it reached Singapore CBD, that's fine!


----------



## Restless (Oct 31, 2009)

Simon91 said:


> Both North South, East West and North East Lines are all designed for 6 cars. There was some debate in the Land Transport Authority regarding adding one or two more carriages per trainset but the general feasibility was limited not only by platform sizes (impossible to extend on underground stations) but also the tracking of the servicing depots. So unfortunately, however insufficient that formation is, its here to stay.
> 
> Circle Line and the upcoming Downtown Line are designed with truly pathetic 3 cars. The future Thomson Line (Marina Bay to Woodlands) is designed with 4 cars in mind and presumably Eastern Regional Line (from Marina Bay through the entire East Coast) will be the same. In the more distant future, before 2030, another 6-car line, the Cross Island Line will be developed. But as you can see, there are no plans to run more than the max of 6 per train.
> 
> We are expecting that tomorrow, on the National Day Speech from the PM, the large expansion of Changi Airport will be unveiled and most likely the details for ERL will be released as well. I personally hope the line will include a dedicated airport express that would make the trip to Marina Bay (and the HSR terminal) a breeze, but we'll see about all that.


I remember hearing from people and also reading in journals that the East-West stations were designed for 8car operation in the future.

What gives?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

Restless said:


> I remember hearing from people and also reading in journals that the East-West stations were designed for 8car operation in the future.
> 
> What gives?


Sadly I'm sure they were not, I was there at the LTA dialogue session when they said running extra cars on EWL/NSL/NEL was unfeasible and they'd rather invest more in new lines rather than patchwork solutions that could generate their own problems.

Even if we included the staff-only edges of the platforms, they're still not long enough to accommodate 2 or even 1 extra cars. I'm not sure where did you get that info from but its simply inaccurate.


----------



## nemu (Jan 19, 2008)

The most likely terminus for HSR in Singapore appears to be Tuas. However, it seems pretty silly that passengers need to transfer to the already overcrowded EW line for another 40-45min journey in order to reach the CBD.

I'm hoping they could still reuse part of the disused rail line for HSR to the CBD and perhaps even connect on with the Eastern Region line all the way to Changi Airport.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Source:* http://www.icn.org.au/sites/default/files/10.40 - Mohd Nur Ismal Mohamed Kamal.pdf












World 2 World said:


> kay: Good news
> *Proposed KL-S'pore high-speed rail final report expected by end-July*
> 
> MALAYSIA: Malaysia is finalising details of the technical engineering and feasibility studies of the proposed high-speed rail link between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore.
> ...


http://www.spad.gov.my/about-us/spe...lumpur-singapore-through-high-speed-rail-link


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KL-Singapore rail tender open to international bidders*
By Roziana Hamsawi Published: 2013/07/30
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_Ne...130730001553/Article/index_html#ixzz2ahXohvpL

HIGH-SPEED LINK: Malaysian and Singaporean governments deciding on modality and procedure 

Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak yesterday confirmed that the tender for the high-speed rail (HSR) link between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore will be opened to international bidders.

*He said the Malaysian and Singaporean governments are in the process of deciding on the modality, way forward and procedure for execution.
*
“We expect this to be a very transparent, open bidding system in which companies from all over the world are free to participate,” he said at a joint press conference with his French counterpart Jean-Marc Ayrault, here, yesterday.

On the rail industry in Malaysia, Najib said Malaysia is embarking on extensive rail development, such as the multi-billion Klang Valley mass rapid transit project and the HSR project, which is targeted for completion by 2020.

The rail link is expected to cost around RM40 billion, including RM10 billion to buy high-speed bullet trains.

Earlier, Najib and Ayrault witnessed the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) between Malaysian Industry-Government
Group for High Technology (MIGHT) and Thales, a global technology leader for aerospace and transportation markets, for the development of the country’s rail industry.

With more than RM160 billion government investment expected in the industry until 2020, the MoU will address human capital competency issues.

In a statement yesterday, MIGHT said the MoU is aimed at supporting the government’s commitment to the development of Malaysia’s public transport system via the Rail Centre of
Excellence (RCOE).

It said Thales is one of the first original equipment manufacturers (OEM) that will contribute to the development of the RCOE.

“MIGHT is taking the lead to undertake the implementation of the RCOE by way of engaging rail entities for the purpose,” it said.

Other content providers for RCOE are Spanish Railways Foundation for the main line and high speed rail, and Metro Madrid for the urban rail. The MoUs with these entities are planned for September during the launch of the National Rail Industry Development Roadmap.

RCOE will also house and integrate activities such as research and development, small and medium enterprises and OEM production facilities.

Meanwhile, Thales senior executive vice-president Pascale Sourisse said the company is delighted to support the industrial initiative in Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Profitable development*
By Sharen KaurPublished: 2013/09/23
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20130922234503/Article/index_html

LONG-TERM TARGET: Malaysia-Singapore high-speed rail link project to create new economic zones, industrial hubs and townships

The Land Public Transport Commission (Spad) is optimistic that the high-speed rail (HSR) link between Malaysia and Singapore will be profitable in the long term.

Its chief executive officer Mohd Nur Ismal Mohamed Kamal said the key is to ensure that the ridership level is sustainable economically.

*“The first two years of operation is going to be challenging. We expect ridership to build up after the second or third year of operation,” he said recently.*

A two-prong strategy has been planned for the HSR to be a sustainable development and value-creating.

Mohd Nur Ismal said the builder will first need a template to establish new economic zones along the corridor and create industrial hubs like oil and gas, energy, biotechnology and palm oil, among others.

“The builder must also provide the conditions to attract people to live, work and play in the new townships developed along the corridor,” he said.

*Mohd Nur Ismal said Spad has conducted a study on ridership levels.*

The 350km rail link may have up to seven stations located, among others, in Seremban (Negri Sembilan), Ayer Keroh (Malacca) and Muar, Batu Pahat and Iskandar Malaysia (Johor), before heading to Singapore.

He said although structured on a public-private partnership, the government will play a key role to help fund the HSR project.

*"We are not going in with a set of rigid ideas. We have several ideas on how we want the HSR to be implemented." *

Meanwhile, Mohd Nur Ismal was tight-lipped on the project cost, which is believed to be between RM40 billion and RM50 billion.

He said alignment, design and technology choices will determine the costs. 

*"Rolling stock and the systems are big ticket items, but the civil portion will cost a lot more. We have an indication as to how much it will cost, but it will depend on what the bidders can offer." *

Mohd Nur Ismal said the company operating the HSR line will benefit as it will have a 30-year concession and the investment returns are government-guaranteed.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> *Siemens eyes MRT, high-speed rail jobs*
> From Adeline Paul Raj Published: 2010/09/27
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/zimin-2/Article/index_html
> 
> ...





> *Japan offers Malaysia high-speed rail technology*
> POSTED: 25 Jul 2013 9:20 PM
> http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapacific/japan-offers-malaysia/756560.html?cid=FBINT
> 
> ...





> *China shows interest in KL-Singapore high-speed rail project*
> Published: Saturday October 5, 2013 MYT 12:00:00 AM
> http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Nati...st-in-KLSingapore-highspeed-rail-project.aspx
> 
> ...





nazrey said:


> *France expresses interest in KL-S'pore high-speed rail, MRT expansion*
> Updated: Wednesday October 30, 2013 MYT 6:15:59 PM
> http://www.thestar.com.my/Business/...-IN-KLSPORE-HIGHSPEED-RAIL-MRT-EXPANSION.aspx
> 
> ...


*Italy eyes opportunities in high-speed rail link project*
By Francis DassPublished: 2013/12/10
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/jalla/Article/index_html#ixzz2n2q5Cnuk










COOPERATION: Vice-minister says country’s expertise in the industry can benefit Malaysia

THE Italians are keeping a keen eye on the proposed Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high-speed rail link.

Italian Vice-Minister for Economic Development Carlo Calenda, who is leading a business delegation to Malaysia, said Italy has solid experience in high-speed rail network and this could benefit Malaysia.

*"We can help you understand how high-speed railway can be developed. It is expensive and difficult but the results, in terms of business and tourism, are fantastic. At this stage, the government-to-government approach is the right one," Calenda told Business Times yesterday.*

He said Italy has invested heavily in the sector in the last 20 years, building three high-speed rail networks linking major cities such as Naples, Rome, Milan, Turin and Venice.

Italy has two major operators, a public railway company and a private firm, and was the first country in Europe to liberalise the high-speed rail sector.

"So, we have the know-how. We are interested to see if there are ways to cooperate in the preliminary stage. We are strong in the industry and we are the fifth-largest country in terms of industrial trade surplus in the world." 

He said Finmeccanica, an Italian conglomerate that owns companies with expertise in the rail business, is ideally placed to share its expertise in the high-speed rail link project.

Calenda is leading a delegation of 100 Italians on a two-day mission.

Earlier, Calenda said he was impressed with the presentation by Minister in the Prime Minister's Department, Datuk Seri Idris Jala. 

He said Idris has outlined the milestones Malaysia has made in its efforts to become a high-income country by 2020, as well as its due diligence in free trade agreements (FTAs).

"We need to speed up the FTA between the European Union and Malaysia. Italy will take over the presidency of EU in the second half of next year and the agreement with Malaysia will be a priority," Calenda said.

Trade between Malaysia and Italy in the first eight months of this year skewed in favour of the latter.

"Our exports to Malaysia are going well, at almost 700 million (RM3.09 billion) during the period, up 9.8 per cent from last year. Italy imported ?470 million of products and services from Malaysia, a decrease of 9.6 per cent from last year." 

He attributed this to the robust consumption in Malaysia compared with Italy's flat consumption.

*On another matter, Idris said Malaysia wants more Italian technology here.

"Italian companies are tops in terms of technology. If we can find a way to put the money and the opportunities together, we can go beyond trade and into more investments together," he added.*


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

I could probably find this out elsewhere, but currently the only international HSR lines are in Europe, i.e. the Schengen area, to ease travel. Do Malaysia and Singapore currently have a similar system for travel, or is one in discussion?


----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

aquaticko said:


> I could probably find this out elsewhere, but currently the only international HSR lines are in Europe, i.e. the Schengen area, to ease travel. Do Malaysia and Singapore currently have a similar system for travel, or is one in discussion?


Eurostar, between the UK, France and Belgium is a HSR service, and the UK is not in the Schengen area, so it can and does work. An advantage is that there would only be one stop in Singapore, so all immigration could be handed there, meaning no stop at the border itself - similar to the Amtrak Cascades services that run to/from Vancouver.

What interests me is that given the line is expected to be profitable, then why is the government funding construction (costly), only to turn over operations (profitable) to the private sector? It should be publicly run, so the government can use the full profits to cover the repayments on the finance used in construction, and also ensure the service is affordable and accountable. Ideally it should be operated through a joint venture between KTM and a publicly owned Singaporean component (LTA?).

If a private operator wants to run a KL-SG HSR, then they should be free to build one, 100% at their own expense, without favours. If they are willing to do that, then they can charge whatever they want, and run it as frequently as they want.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> *3 Japanese firms keen to participate in S'pore-KL rail link project: PM*
> By M. Hamzah Jamaludin | 12 December 2013| last updated at 09:17PM
> http://www.nst.com.my/latest/3-japa...te-in-s-pore-kl-rail-link-project-pm-1.430306
> 
> ...


*Japanese firms eye Malaysia's key projects*
By Sharen KaurPublished: 2014/01/04
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/HSR03/Article/#ixzz2psotoGKh










JAPANESE firms have expressed interest in helping to develop some of Malaysia's key infrastructure projects, including the high-speed rail (HSR) link.

Japanese Chamber of Trade and Industry Malaysia (Jactim) president Shuichi Yoshida said Japan is keen to participate in the HSR development.

"We would like to bring in our expertise and transfer our technical know-how in the development process," Yoshida said here, recently.

Japan was the first country to build dedicated railway lines for high-speed travel. It introduced bullet trains, or Shinkansen, to the world in 1964,

It is currently building the Tokyo-Osaka line at a cost of US$111.4 billion (RM366.51 billion) using the magnetic levitation, or maglev, technology. 

Malaysia plans to build the HSR link between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, which is expected to cut land travelling time between the two countries to just 90 minutes.

The project, which was agreed to in principle between Malaysia and Singapore in February last year, is targeted for completion by 2020.

Business Times has reported that the 400km project is estimated to cost some RM40 billion. The amount includes the purchase of locomotives and high-speed bullet trains.

The Chinese, Arabs and Europeans are also eyeing a share in the HSR development.

Several Malaysian and foreign firms have started talks to form consortiums to bid for the project.

They include MMC Corp Bhd, which may team up with Gamuda Bhd and Chinese and European system integrators; and YTL Corp Bhd, which partners Spanish bullet-train maker Talgo or CAF.

Other firms are UEM Group Bhd, which is working with Ara Group to form a consortium with European companies that may also include Talgo and Global Rail Sdn Bhd, which is talking to Canada's Bombardier Inc and Chinese firm China Railway Group.

Meanwhile, Yoshida said Japanese companies are also interested to build water-treatment plants and power-plant projects that are being implemented under the Economic Transformation Programme.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KL-S'pore high speed rail link will take off*
Published: 2014/02/13
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_Ne...140213174119/Article/index_html#ixzz2tCcllTre

SINGAPORE: Acting Transport Minister Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Hussien says the High Speed Rail Link (HSR) between Kuala Lumpur-Singapore will take off although it will take some time to be realised.

He said the massive project was an economic initiative that not involved the Transport Ministry but also the Economic Planning Unit in the Prime Minister's Department.

"That's what I say...things that we thought impossible, and only a few years back, the two prime ministers of Malaysia and Singapore have reached such a good level of working arrangement and relationship to come up with the iconic project to bind us, that I think will go ahead," he said.

Earlier, Hishammuddin, who is also Defence Minister, attended a ceremony in honour of fallen World War 11 hero, Lt Adnan Saidi and his team from the Malay Regiment, who were killed in a battle defending Singapore from the invading Japanese 71 years ago.

Also present was Malaysia's High Commissioner to Singapore Datuk Husni Zai Yaacob.

*At the the Leaders' Retreat here in February 2013, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak and Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong announced the 330km project at an estimated cost of US$12 billion.*

The project, expected to be completed in 2020, will shorten travel time to just 90 minutes between the two cities.

It was an idea initiated in the 1990s but never took off. 

Hishammuddin said the completion of the HSR would bring enormous economic benefits to both neighbouring countries.

"I am just looking around what's happening in the world, (if) you see the train that comes from London to Paris..the benefits that come from it..and imagine the train coming from Singapore to KL...what are the benefits, but it is still some time away before we can get there," he said, adding that it would take place.

*The Malaysia-Singapore Joint Ministerial Committee for Iskandar Malaysia has been tasked to look into the details and the modalities of the HSR to improve connectivity and linkages between Malaysia and Singapore.*

*A HSR Work Group was then formed and it has made good progress since its formation in December 2013.*

Discussions have started with a working session held last month. The work group has identified matters for joint deliberations.-- Bernama


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Terminus station will be located at Bandar Malaysia (the redevelopment of the old Sungai Besi airport)


Star Child said:


> Confirmed. Terminus station will be located at Bandar Malaysia (the redevelopment of the old Sungai Besi airport)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

nazrey said:


> Terminus station will be located at Bandar Malaysia (the redevelopment of the old Sungai Besi airport)


And what about KL Sentral? It has been ruled out?


----------



## ScuderiaVincero (Feb 25, 2013)

A terrible decision IMO hno:


----------



## XNeo (Jul 4, 2006)

del.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Details on High Speed Rail to be finalised early next year*
Oct 22, 2014 11-16pm
http://www.therakyatpost.com/news/2...rail-finalised-early-next-year/#ixzz3Gr7dC3eV

TOKYO, Oct 22, 2014:

Malaysia will start finalising details with Singapore on the upcoming High Speed Rail (HSR) project in the first quarter of next year.

Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) chairman Tan Sri Syed Hamid Albar said this to Malaysian and Singaporean reporters at the High-Speed Rail Conference 2014 here today.

The conference is held in commemoration of the 50th anniversary of the Tokaido Shinkansen (Tokaido bullet train).

*“As far as the feasibility study is concerned, we have submitted it (report) to the (Malaysian) government and they have accepted it. It will go to both the Prime Ministers (of Malaysia and Singapore).*

“Two committees have already been established – a technical and a joint ministerial committee,” he said.

*Singapore is still in the midst of its own feasibility study and is expected to complete it early next year.*

Syed Hamid said the government was currently assessing the best HSR system for Malaysia to adopt based on the ones from Europe, China and Japan.

It was not merely the technology that was being studied but the human capital and cultural mindset behind it as well, he added.

On the lack of rail specialists in Malaysia, he said more universities had been offering courses on rail engineering in preparation for the country’s changing public transport landscape.

He admitted that the HSR “was a whole new level” in rail technology but assured that local rail engineers would be sent for overseas training once the government had decided the country from which the technology would be sourced from.

*Syed Hamid said seven HSR stops have been confirmed on Malaysia’s side, namely Kuala Lumpur, Putrajaya, Seremban, Ayer Keroh, Batu Pahat, Muar and Nusajaya.*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Singapore-Kuala Lumpur high-speed rail to have seven stops in Malaysia*
PUBLISHED ON OCT 22, 2014 7:00 PM
http://www.straitstimes.com/news/si...il-have-seven-stops-malaysia-2014#xtor=CS1-10

BY ADRIAN LIM
SINGAPORE - The high-speed rail (HSR) project connecting Singapore and Kuala Lumpur will have seven stops in Malaysia, namely Kuala Lumpur, Putrajaya, Seremban, Ayer Keroh, Muar, Batu Pahat, and Nusajaya.

While several of the proposed stations had been announced earlier, the location of the stations were confirmed on Wednesday by Malaysia's Land Public Transport Commission chairman, Syed Hamid Albar.

*Mr Syed Hamid said that Malaysia has completed its feasibility study for the link, which is targeted for completion in 2020, and has shared the report with Singapore.*

Singapore's own feasibility study for its section of the proposed 320km to 340km rail started in August and is currently ongoing.

Giving an update to reporters on the sidelines of a HSR conference in Tokyo, Dr Syed Hamid said details such as the exact locations of the terminus in Singapore and KL have to be decided, before the project can proceed.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysia confirms its Singapore-Kuala Lumpur high-speed rail stations*
Building of the high-speed link could begin in Q3 next year: KL transport official
PUBLISHED ON OCT 23, 2014 6:25 AM
http://www.straitstimes.com/news/si...ngapore-kuala-lumpur-high-speed-rail-stations


BY ADRIAN LIM IN TOKYO
The high-speed rail (HSR) project connecting Singapore and Kuala Lumpur will have seven stops in Malaysia, namely Kuala Lumpur, Putrajaya, Seremban, Ayer Keroh, Muar, Batu Pahat and Nusajaya.

While several of the proposed stations had been revealed earlier this year by Malaysia's Land Public Transport Commission, they were confirmed yesterday by its chairman, Tan Sri Syed Hamid Albar.

*Construction of the line could begin some time next year, although the actual date has yet to be fixed.*

Giving an update on the sidelines of a high-speed rail conference in Tokyo, Mr Syed Hamid said that Malaysia has completed its feasibility study, which has been shared with Singapore.

*The Malaysians are now waiting for Singapore's own feasibility study for its section of the proposed 320km to 340km rail, which started in August and is ongoing.*

When asked about the timeline of the project, Mr Syed Hamid said construction of the rail could start in the third quarter of next year.

"I think - this is my own view - that (construction will begin) likely in the third quarter of next year. This is my own guess. We targeted it for next year; when exactly next year, we will wait for the first-quarter meeting between us and Singapore," he said.

*With the HSR, commuters can travel between Singapore and KL within 90 minutes. Including time for waiting, transfers and immigration clearance, the total journey could take around 21/2 hours.*

Before work can begin, however, details such as the financing and the exact location of the terminus have to be ironed out, Mr Syed Hamid added.

*For Malaysia, the terminus will be in the area of Bandar Malaysia, while Singapore has laid out three possibilities - the city centre, Jurong East and Tuas West.*

While an international tender will be called when both countries are ready, Mr Syed Hamid noted that several countries, including Japan and China, have already expressed their interest to develop the Singapore-KL HSR.

A Japanese consortium comprising the East Japan Railway Company (JR-East), Sumitomo Corporation, Hitachi and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries was formed a year ago, and it wants to bring its country's bullet-train system to Singapore and Malaysia.

The consortium has already started the groundwork by making presentations to the commission and Singapore's Land Transport Authority.

With a 2020 target closing in, however, the timeline will be challenging, said one expert.

*Mr Tomohiro Kobayashi, a director in the office of project coordination at the railway bureau of Japan's Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism, noted that the Tokaido Shinkansen, the country's first HSR line, took nearly five years to construct.*

Mr Kobayashi added: "It will be very tough to meet this (2020) deadline... Given the time for designing and other processes... the actual construction should be started within a year."

[email protected]


----------



## saintm (Nov 21, 2010)

nazrey said:


> *For Malaysia, the terminus will be in the area of Bandar Malaysia, while Singapore has laid out three possibilities - the city centre, Jurong East and Tuas West.*


City Centre is the best choice. 



nazrey said:


> With a 2020 target closing in, however, the timeline will be challenging, said one expert.
> 
> *Mr Tomohiro Kobayashi, a director in the office of project coordination at the railway bureau of Japan's Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism, noted that the Tokaido Shinkansen, the country's first HSR line, took nearly five years to construct.*
> 
> ...


Can they use the Taiwan HSR model instead?

The design of the Japanese Shinkansen stations, viaducts and tracks is outdated.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*High-speed rail: Singapore wants updated feasibility study from Malaysia*
By Saifulbahri Ismail
POSTED: 24 Oct 2014 21:42
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/high-speed-rail-singapore/1433714.html

Singapore's Transport Ministry said Malaysia had shared its initial feasibility study with Singapore in January. However, since then, there have been major changes to Malaysia's proposal.

SINGAPORE: Singapore has requested that Malaysia provide an updated version of its feasibility study on the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high-speed rail. Singapore's Transport Ministry told Channel NewsAsia on Friday (Oct 24) that Malaysia had shared its initial feasibility study with Singapore in January this year. However, since then, there have been major changes to Malaysia's proposal, including an additional station in Putrajaya and changes in alignment.

The ministry said an updated study and other details are needed for Singapore's own feasibility study, which is expected to be completed by next year.

On Wednesday, the chairman of Malaysia's Land Public Transport Commission Mr Syed Hamid Albar had said that authorities are waiting for Singapore's own feasibility study on its section of the rail. Singapore's feasibility study started in August and is ongoing.

In addition, Mr Syed Hamid said construction of the rail could start in the third quarter of next year.

Singapore's Transport Ministry said that before construction works begin, both countries will need to discuss and agree on various other issues, including financing and governance frameworks.

The rail link - first announced by Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong and Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak in February last year - is expected to cut down travel time between the two cities to 90 minutes, compared to over four hours by road.

- CNA/ms


> *KL-S’pore high-speed rail work to start in 2015*
> BY ALIZA SHAH AND SIM BAK HENG - 23 OCTOBER 2014 @ 8:21 AM
> 
> TOKYO: THE construction of the high-speed rail (HSR) link between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore is expected to start at the end of next year.
> ...


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

good news....:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## SgWay (Dec 14, 2011)

saintm said:


> City Centre is the best choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A city centre solution in Singapire will be prohibitively expensive and unlikely.

We still do not know which technology provider will supply the HSR solution. Seems a dilemma to choose between Japan and China due to geopolitical issues, so an European solution may be possible since Siemens provided the airport express Desiro which is the closest thing to a HSR system operated in Malaysia. But we dont know yet.

The Taiwanese HSR may be a good reference as it face similar challenges in Malaysia such as flooding and tropical rainstorms.


----------



## saintm (Nov 21, 2010)

*KL-S’pore rail link may hit air sector, but not bus service*



> JOHOR BARU: The high-speed rail (HSR) service between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore will have little impact on express bus service but may pose a threat to the aviation sector.
> 
> Express bus operators yesterday expressed confidence that since express bus was considered the cheapest and fastest mode of transport for inter-state travel, there was no way HSR could compete with them in terms of pricing.
> 
> ...


http://www.nst.com.my/node/46959


----------



## SgWay (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking at Taiwan HSR which is also about the same distance from KL to Singapore, I wager the ticket price in RM may be RM300 from KL-Singapore. Not sure between Singapore to KL in Sg Dollars though, perhaps SG$200? P

If this is true, LCC flight would still be cheaper between the two cities. Express buses will always be cheaper than LCC and the HSR but they will face competition from KTM Intecity who will eventually introduce 160km/h intercity train services between KL-JB before 2020.

Lots of choices for consumers.


----------



## dan72 (Apr 26, 2012)

They still have part of the old rail corridor to the cbd so why would it be prohibitively expensive


----------



## SgWay (Dec 14, 2011)

dan72 said:


> They still have part of the old rail corridor to the cbd so why would it be prohibitively expensive


Malaysia have confirmed the alignments and stations, the HSR will not go through JB but towards the second link to the West, hence its more likely the Singapore stations will be near Jurong East. But we still have not heard confirmation from Singapore on their HSR station locations yet.



Darereek said:


> MALACCA is in! :lol:


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

SgWay said:


> Malaysia have confirmed the alignments and stations, the HSR will not go through JB but towards the second link to the West, hence its more likely the Singapore stations will be near Jurong East. But we still have not heard confirmation from Singapore on their HSR station locations yet.


It's planned to be at Jurong east ,according to the national rally


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*S’pore-KL bullet train may miss 2020 deadline*
29 OCTOBER 2014 @ 10:43 AM
http://www.nst.com.my/node/47439

Malaysia said the high-speed rail link between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore may miss a 2020 deadline even after using government land as much as possible to avoid property-acquisition disputes.

*The project may take six to seven years to complete once construction starts by 2016, Land Public Transport Commission chairman Tan Sri Syed Hamid Albar said in an interview yesterday. The agency has been “inundated” with proposals to participate, including those from French, Japanese, Chinese and German companies, he said.*

“It’s not as expensive as we thought it would be at the start,” said Syed Hamid, whose commission is preparing a feasibility study. While he declined to give the estimated cost of the development, Malayan Banking Bhd economist Suhaimi Ilias said it may be as much as RM40 billion (US$12.2 billion).

The proposed rail line will reduce the 300-kilometer (180- mile) journey over land to 90 minutes from about five hours. With other developing nations in the region including Indonesia and the Philippines vying for a bigger share of investment, Malaysia is keen to make better use of Singapore’s financial muscle as it targets becoming a high-income country by 2020.

Leaders of the two countries announced last year the rail link may be completed by the end of this decade, with Malaysian Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak calling it a “huge game changer” that will transform the way the neighbors do business. The link would have a similar distance as New York to Washington.

While Malaysia initially targeted 2020 for the line to be completed to coincide with its plan to be a developed nation, it recognizes there may be “problems” with the original timeline, said Syed Hamid, 70. There are more elements than just construction that the governments need to study, he said.

“I suspect the government is at the stage where they are mulling over the financing of this project,” Suhaimi said. “How are they going to do this without affecting the target on fiscal deficit and achieving a balanced budget by 2020?”

Malaysia wants to trim the fiscal gap to three per cent of gross domestic product in 2015 from 3.9 per cent last year, and Najib is targeting a balanced budget by 2020.

The cost of building the line will probably increase amid the delays, taking into account inflation and as land prices rise, Suhaimi said. Syed Hamid said the project’s cost will be comparable to “international benchmarks” for similar systems and distance.

The high-speed rail may operate four times hourly with two services, one non-stop and the other that will transit cities and towns in four Malaysian states, Syed Hamid said. The journey on the train that has stops will take about two hours, according to the former Malaysian cabinet minister.

Japan is ready to provide funds and expertise to Malaysia and Singapore on the new network, the New Straits Times said October 27, citing railway official Tomohiro Kobayashi. Kobayashi said the timeline for the project to be completed by 2020 is challenging, the paper reported.

Japan is looking for an overseas customer for magnetic- levitation technology as the country works toward opening its first line in 2027. Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has said the government may provide funding to support Central Japan Railway Co.’s bid to provide trains for a Washington-Baltimore line.

JR Central, as the rail operator is known, operates the world’s busiest bullet train line and this month received approval from the Japanese government to start building a maglev link between Tokyo and Nagoya. The plan will cost 5.5 trillion yen (US$51 billion), including trains with speeds of up to 500 kilometers per hour.

The Land Public Transport Commission has studied various financing and business models for the network, including consideration for public-private partnerships, said Syed Hamid, who visited Japan recently to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Shinkansen bullet train. The Malaysia-Singapore system will have at least four trains, he said.

Malaysia will look beyond ticket sales to bolster returns on investment in the project, including the contribution to the economy as smaller cities along the train line flourish, Syed Hamid said. He cited Shanghai’s Pudong district and the Chinese city of Tianjin as examples.

“If you depend on the fares alone, then it cannot be profitable,” Syed Hamid said. “It must be kept affordable. You need to look at what are the sources of income that will result from the development of the rail stations, the property along it, how the towns and cities will grow.”

Parts of the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore rail link may be build on elevated platforms and portions of it underground to minimize disputes the government may encounter on land acquisitions, Syed Hamid said. The line will try to avoid villages and private properties, he said.

“It’s emotion, sentiment,” Syed Hamid said. “There are so many big, big government projects -- while economically and development-wise it is well-accepted, it is good -- but there is a lot of public tension sometimes that you need to handle. So our brief and mandate is, avoid as much as possible.”-- Bloomberg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Railing Up for the Future*
Release Date: Tue, 2015-01-13
http://www.myrapid.com.my/media-centre/media-releases/2015/railing-future

Kuala Lumpur (13th January 2015): Commuters can expect significantly more comfortable and seamless rail based travel as Prasarana and KTMB progressively introduce new trains, additional integrated stations and interchanges between the urban rail network in Greater KL.

In a media briefing and walkabout today, the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) Chairman, Tan Sri Dr Syed Hamid Albar said Prasarana has purchased 50 new sets of 6-car new Light Rail Vehicles (LRVs), the first of which was received from China on Saturday, 10th January.

“Prasarana is investing some RM1 billion for these 50 new trains; 30 sets will replace the existing fleet while the rest will be deployed under the LRT Line Extension Project (LEP). 

“By the end of October this year, commuters will enjoy six (6) new LRVs under the first phase of the Ampang LEP and four (4) new stations, Awan Besar, Muhibbah, Alam Sutera and Kinrara BK5,” he said.

The Ampang LEP starts from Sri Petaling Station and passes through Bukit Jalil, Kinrara, Puchong, and ends at Putra Heights. The extension is 18.1km long with 11 new stations. 

KTM Berhad (KTMB) Chairman, Dato’ Ir. Haji Nawawi Hj Ahmad and Prasarana Group Managing Director, Azmi Abdul Aziz were also present at the event.

The first 35 LRVs would be delivered progressively as completely built units from China while the rest will be locally assembled at the CSR Zuzhou Electric Locomotive Co Ltd plant in Batu Gajah, Perak. All the trains are expected to be commissioned by March 2016.

“I’m also delighted to announce that the new trains meet the latest international safety standards, and are equipped with universal access features including six (6) compartments for wheelchairs,” Syed Hamid also said.

The LRV also allows commuters to walk from one end of the train to another as the trains are built with a walkthrough gangway, and equipped with features such as end-destination display in the coaches and integrated dynamic route map.

“On top of this, commuters travelling on the LRT Kelana Jaya line will enjoy 14 new sets of four-car trains purchased under the LEP at a total cost of approximately RM580 million. The new trains would be introduced in phases from mid-2016,” he added.

Prasarana will also refurbish the current two-car trains, including “coupling” two-car trains into four-car trains. The refurbishment are expected to be completed by the first half of 2016.

All these new and refurbished trains will complement the new 12 set Monorail four-car trains, the first of which was commissioned on 20th December 2014. All 12 new trains will be running by October this year.

The KL Monorail Fleet Expansion Project undertaken at RM494 million also includes the upgrading of all 11 stations including installation of universal access features, construction of new depot in Brickfields and installation of a new signalling system.

On top of this, there will be 12 new stations, two (2) of which are integrated for the 34.7km LEP Extension from Kelana Jaya to Putra Heights.

“We aim to provide more integrated stations to create travel that is as seamless as possible. The new Subang Jaya LRT station will be integrated with KTM Komuter. The extension of the Kelana Jaya and Ampang Lines, meanwhile, will be integrated at Putra Heights. 

“In addition, the Bus Rapid Transit-Sunway Line will be integrated with the Setia Jaya KTM Komuter station and Station 7 of the Kelana Jaya Line extension in USJ 6,” Syed Hamid said.

Meanwhile, KTM Komuter will be integrated with the Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) at the Sg Buloh and Kajang stations by 2017, further strengthening its current connectivity to Klang, Seremban and Rawang. This will enhance the economic value and increase the commercial growth rate in these areas.

To encourage more car owners and commuters to utilise KTM Komuter, plans are underway to progressively roll out an additional 1,100 parking bays within these three years, including park and ride facilities at Serdang, Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia and Klang, as well as parkway drop zone at Kampung Dato’ Haron and Batu Tiga.

KTM Komuter will also engage with bus operators to provide feeder buses services to 19 stations; 14 this year, and the remaining five (5) by 2016.

“Commuters will also enjoy more comfortable stations as the Mid Valley station will undergo a major facelift next year which will see a bigger concourse area, new ticketing counter, and more importantly, universal access features,” Syed Hamid said.

Seven (7) other KTM Komuter stations will also be upgraded this year namely Kg. Raja Uda, Teluk Pulai, Bukit Badak, Seri Setia, Tiroi, Labu, and Batang Benar. In addition, security at eight (8) high density stations will be enhanced with the setting up of the police beat with auxiliary police at Sg. Buloh, Batu Caves, Bank Negara, KL Sentral, Mid Valley, Bandar Tasek Selatan, Kajang and Subang Jaya stations.

Meanwhile, KTMB’s two-hour Electric Train Service linking Kuala Lumpur to Ipoh has been very well received with average daily ridership increasing by 8.3% in 2014 to 4,635 passengers from 4,281 in 2013.

Syed Hamid added, “We want to bring lifestyle changes where commuting is going to be the norm. Today, commuters can already enjoy an extensive network of rail based transport.

“When the planned developments including the MRT Lines are completed, we will experience a wider and even more efficient public transport which is expected to have a major impact on the economy and those living in the catchment areas, including the 4 million people living near the MRT lines”.

He also highlighted the benefits of the Malaysia Singapore high speed rail (HSR). “This is a very exciting development which will pave way for economic growth in the five transit stops and the neighbouring areas. There will be many new opportunities in transport-oriented industries while sectors such as retail, property, manufacturing and tourism will also benefit from the HSR,” he concluded.

*The Malaysian government is finalising the stations for the Malaysian part of the HSR with construction expected to commence in 2016.*


----------



## dan72 (Apr 26, 2012)

I dont see why you would spend 12 billion dollars on a rail line and then not take it into the city. This is the purpose of hsr it isnt like a plane that has to land at the airport that is 20 km from the dowmtown. So why would you build the singapore station 20km from the downtown area, makes no sense at all.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

dan72 said:


> I dont see why you would spend 12 billion dollars on a rail line and then not take it into the city. This is the purpose of hsr it isnt like a plane that has to land at the airport that is 20 km from the dowmtown. So why would you build the singapore station 20km from the downtown area, makes no sense at all.


Why not just joint it into Changi airport?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*RM38.4b High Speed Rail Project Approved*
Alexander WinifredMonday, April 13, 2015
http://themalaysianreserve.com/new/story/rm384b-high-speed-rail-project-approved

Lawmakers last Friday approved the RM38.4 billion high speed rail (HSR) project which will connect Malaysia and Singapore and drive growth in the Iskandar Malaysia economic corridor.

The government now has the mandate and funding needed to set up MyHSR Corp Sdn Bhd, the company that will undertake the construction of the system. As an initial investment, Ministry of Finance Inc will invest in 10 million shares of MyHSR Corp for RM1 per share.

*Construction is expected to begin in 2016, with services operational by 2020. As development of the Iskandar Malaysia economic corridor enters its next stage, the case for the proposed HSR has never been stronger.*

At the recent launch of the second phase of the RM42 billion gross development value Gerbang Nusajaya, touted as the gateway township to the region due to its proximity to Singapore, its developers and the regional authority made presentations on the HSR and underscored how it would drive occupation and development in the region.

“The HSR will have a significant impact on population growth in Iskandar,” says DTZ Malaysia consultancy and research head Brian Koh. Within Gerbang Nusajaya itself, Koh predicts a 44% increase in the township’s population if the HSR is completed.

“The key success factor for Iskandar is connectivity. The HSR must happen to ensure Iskandar continues to grow, not just from an economic perspective, but also from the stakeholder’s perspective,” said Datuk Ismail Ibrahim, CEO of the Iskandar Regional Development Authority.

He said the HSR would be complemented with an efficient bus rapid transit (BRT) system, which he said would be faster to implement and make more fiscal sense in the region.

“But by 2025, if we reached a certain critical point (in demand), we might want to upgrade the BRT to MRT (mass rapid transit,” he said.

A property analyst told The Malaysian Reserve the HSR could entice younger workers to stay in Iskandar and travel home to other states or Singapore during the holidays or weekends.

“The HSR would fit in with the government’s plans to increase the population of Johor, which is the key factor in driving up the state’s economy,” she says.

“It could be said the success of Iskandar does hinge on the rail project.” The proposed project will feature trains that travel at speeds of up to 250 km/h and will transport passengers from Kuala Lumpur to Singapore in just 90 minutes, with stops in Putrajaya, Negri Sembilan, Malacca and Johor.

Said to be South-East Asia’s most ambitious infrastructure project, the HSR is expected to unlock the full potential of Iskandar, which is expected to see full completion in 2025. Last month, Japan’s Prime Minister Shinzo Abe told Malaysia’s Deputy Prime Minister Tan Sri Muhiyuddin Yassin that Japanese rail firms were very interested in getting involved in the project.

Japan’s famed Shinkansen network features train speeds of up to 320km/h, transporting more than five billion passengers throughout its operational service, and Muhiyuddin has reportedly expressed the government’s interest in using Japanese technology for the project.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Cost-sharing likely for HSR*
Saturday, 18 April 2015 BY: SHARIDAN M. ALI
http://www.thestar.com.my/Business/Business-News/2015/04/18/Costsharing-likely-for-HSR/?style=biz

THE development cost high-speed rail (HSR) project linking Kuala Lumpur and Singapore could possibly be divided between the two governments based on geographical location of the project’s infrastructure.

Dividing the scope of responsibility that way is seen as the main way for Malaysia and Singapore to decide on how to split the huge investment required for the HSR project, which is reportedly more than RM38bil.

“Mobile infrastructure cost that will be mutually utilised by both sides of the border such as the rolling stock and system works could be equally shared between Malaysia and Singapore,” Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) chief executive officer chief executive officer Mohd Nur Kamal tells StarBizWeek.

“Private sector participation is expected to be done via international tender bidding process that could possibly include local participation clause.”

As the physical length of the HSR will be longer on the Malaysian side, Mohd Nur does not deny that Malaysia could possibly be spending more than its counterpart over the causeway.

As the development cost is relatively high against the long-term return on investment, he points out that the public-private partnership (PPP) scheme could rely more on government financial support.

“For the PPP scheme, we are looking at a long-term concession. So far, this project has garnered a lot of local and international interest,” he says.

The HSR is dubbed as South-East Asia’s most ambitious infrastructure project and the region’s first HSR along a 340km link. It will greatly reduce the travel time between the two neighbours to 90 minutes from about four hours by car.

So far, international players from advanced economies such as Japan, South Korea, China and some European countries have openly expressed their interest to participate in the HSR project.

Japan’s government has shown keen interest to support its private company – the East Japan Railway Co (JR East) – for this project.

Meanwhile, China’s high-speed rail design, development and construction companies comprising China Railway Construction Corp Ltd (CRCC), The Third Railway Survey And Design Institute Group Corp (TSDI) and CSR Qingdao Sifang Co Ltd are also interested in the project.

Mohd Nur adds that they are also talking to a few financial instituitions in terms of extending a credit line to finance the project.

“We know that this project cannot be fully funded by private sector due to its huge upfront capex and long gestation period. Realistically, a substantial amount of government assistance is required in the form of either soft loans or grants.

“An integral criteria for the bidders are to show its ability in creating the optimal environment with the minimal amount of Government assistance while not compromising on the project’s long-term socio-economic benefits to be developed along the line,” he says.

Nevertheless, Mohd Nur cautions that the overall plan on how this project could be developed is still at drawing board stage where everything will be definitive in the upcoming Malaysia-Singapore bilateral agreement, expected to be inked in the third quarter of this year.

The regulatory body is currently busy with the details of the bilateral agreement that will be the first step to officially kickstart the project and clear any sovereign matters.

“Both governments are to be on the same page on all the technical, commercial and governance frameworks by the signing of the bilateral agreement, only then we can go into procurement stage,” he says.

However, Mohd Nur declined to confirm on the total development cost at this juncture as it would distort the optimal proposals by the private sector in their tender submission.

Last Friday, Malaysian lawmarkers have approved the HSR project that prompted the setting up of MyHSR Corp Sdn Bhd, the entity that will undertake the construction of the system.

As an initial investment, Ministry of Finance Inc will invest in 10 million shares of MyHSR Corp for RM1 per share. Based on the tight HSR operational deadline in 2020, the entity must swiftly act to get the ball rolling.

Mohd Nur says at this juncture, the Government has already shortlisted a few candidates to lead and fill in the key positions in MyHSR Corp.

“MyHSR Corp in some ways will have similar functions as MRT Corp in developing the mass rapid transit (MRT) system with an added procurement portfolio. MRT system in the city centre is currently a fully-funded government project,” he says.

In terms of Malaysia’s affordability to finance the project that has been repeatedly questioned in the media, Mohd Nur reteriated that the main focus of this project does not concretely depends on transporting people but as an economic catalyst to further develop and spur new modern townships and economic activities along the lines that will cross towns in Negri Sembilan, Melaka and Johor from Kuala Lumpur.

“For instance, at this juncture, the HSR line will add value to the economic development of Bandar Malaysia and Nusajaya.

“Thus the cost that could be considered high at this point of time could comparatively be a lot cheaper when we look far ahead in, maybe, the next 40 to 50 years in terms of its economic benefits for the people,” he says.

Additionally, Mohd Nur says the cost would be spread out throughout the development period.


----------



## xtemujin (Dec 22, 2007)

*Singapore's High Speed Rail terminus will be located at Jurong East*
By Imelda Saad, Channel NewsAsia
POSTED: 05 May 2015 13:42

The initial target of completion of the High Speed Rail project - which was the year 2020 - needs to be re-assessed due to the scale and complexity of the project, said the Prime Ministers of Singapore and Malaysia. No new time frame has been provided.

SINGAPORE: The Republic's terminus for the Singapore-Kuala Lumpur High Speed Rail will be located at Jurong East. 

Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong announced this on Tuesday (May 5) after the Leaders' Retreat with his Malaysian counterpart Najib Razak.

Jurong East was chosen as it dovetails with Singapore's overall plans to transform the area into a second Central Business District, according to a statement.

Malaysia had earlier identified five terminus stations: Kuala Lumpur (at Bandar Malaysia), Seremban, Melaka, Muar, Batu Pahat, Nusajaya and the final stop in Singapore.

The High Speed Rail project, which was agreed upon in 2013, has been described by both leaders as a "game changer". It aims to cut down on travel time between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore to just 90 minutes.

The Prime Ministers also noted that the initial target of completion of the project - which was the year 2020 - needs to be re-assessed due to the scale and complexity of the project. No new time frame has been provided.

Both Malaysia and Singapore have been in active discussion on the technical, operational, security and other aspects of the High Speed Rail. Both sides have also come to in-principle agreements on a few areas, and both leaders reaffirmed that both countries are fully committed to the success of the project.

- CNA/eg/av

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/singapore-s-high-speed/1826070.html


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

In other words link the airport directly to the Pan Asia HSR? Maybe they might consider extending the system in due time but how much more money would be added to the existing budget? Cost/benefit relationship?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

By using codesharing with airlines they will be able to eliminate many Singapore-Malaysia flights as people can transfer onto the train instead of onto regional aircraft.

This will free up airspace for other flights.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

The option must have been considered already?

Perhaps the will rely on the MTR system to act as a link between the airport and the HSR Terminus?


----------



## spikeshamz (Apr 6, 2006)

Jurons east mighty be a good option as there is ample land to build up the new infrastructure model. Morever, more compagnies are living towards the west side. Buona Vista, chinese gardens, the universities, etc etc


----------



## dan72 (Apr 26, 2012)

Are there any examples in the world where a new hsr system has its main train station nearly 20 km from the cbd. The whole point to make hsr competitive with airlines is that the station needs to be close to the cbd not 20km from the cbd.


----------



## ScuderiaVincero (Feb 25, 2013)

Both termini are intended to be catalysts for redevelopment. Jurong East as Singapore's second CBD, Bandar Malaysia as part of an expanded CBD.


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

dan72 said:


> Are there any examples in the world where a new hsr system has its main train station nearly 20 km from the cbd. The whole point to make hsr competitive with airlines is that the station needs to be close to the cbd not 20km from the cbd.


I believe there's not , but Singapore just love to be the groundbreaker for such a thing...


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

dan72 said:


> Are there any examples in the world where a new hsr system has its main train station nearly 20 km from the cbd. The whole point to make hsr competitive with airlines is that the station needs to be close to the cbd not 20km from the cbd.


There are plenty of examples of HSR Terminus being located away from the CBD.

I don't have to go very far to find an example either the Kunming HSR terminus is 32 kms from the city center ditto for a lot of other cities in China. 

Off the top of my head the HK HSR terminus is downtown a lot of others in other cities are not.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

dan72 said:


> Are there any examples in the world where a new hsr system has its main train station nearly 20 km from the cbd. The whole point to make hsr competitive with airlines is that the station needs to be close to the cbd not 20km from the cbd.


It's essential the HSR Terminus is linked to the Metro it need not be in the CBD . 

Not all traffic is from the CBD to the Terminus or vice versa unless they must pass through the CBD to get to their destination.


----------



## SamuraiBlue (Apr 2, 2010)

Shin-Osaka the main station for Osaka for the Tokaido Shinkansen is not in Osaka CBD.


----------



## tonii (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, for a big country or big city. Maybe the main HSR terminal does not need to be in CBD. As the population is more spread out and not everyone need to be in CBD to travel. But Singapore is too small, so I'm not sure they really need to do that. Unless there is a great potential in Jurong East? But waiting for another 100 years to benefit from it might not be a good choice.


----------



## ScuderiaVincero (Feb 25, 2013)

We needn't worry about the station's location, chaps. 



> *Singapore's High Speed Rail terminus will be located at Jurong East
> **By Imelda Saad
> POSTED:* 05 May 2015 13:42*
> UPDATED:* 06 May 2015 22:26
> ...


source: http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/singapore-s-high-speed/1826070.html


P.S. I hope you don't mind _*Mith252*_, I used your posts as a reference point :lol:


----------



## skyrocket2 (Jun 22, 2015)

kunming tiger said:


> In other words link the airport directly to the Pan Asia HSR? Maybe they might consider extending the system in due time but how much more money would be added to the existing budget? Cost/benefit relationship?


Yes. Start HSR at Changi Airport Station, stopover at CBD, maybe another stopover at Jurong East, and take over the causeway into JB. By connecting HSR to the airport, people would be able to transfer to both domestic and international destinations easier, making changi more attractive to land at (Why land at KL when I can land at SG?). Taking it under CBD would also provide for increased capacity and better links to major destinations (JB, Airport, KL).

There is also a huge argument in favour of building another line to ease transport congestion.

SG should be able to find that money easily! Especially if it's sold as increasing MRT capacity too. Two birds with one stone...

It reminds me of a 'large scale' copy of Tokyo's metro system, where low-frequency suburban lines merge into high-frequency MRT lines, providing a high-quality service to both suburban and urban users.

I'm sure there are far more positives to raking it under CBD to airport than I have listed.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

A commentary from *TODAY* on possible ways to fund the project. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *How to fund the Singapore-KL high-speed rail
> BY OLIVER REDRUP
> PUBLISHED: 4:16 AM, AUGUST 5, 2015
> *



source: *TODAY*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*LTA, Malaysia's Land Public Transport Commission launch market sensing exercise for KL-S'pore High Speed Rail*
By Nisha Ramchandani OCT 7, 201512:45 PM
http://www.businesstimes.com.sg/tra...n-launch-market-sensing-exercise-for-kl-spore










Malaysia's Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) and Singapore's Land 
Transport Authority (LTA) have jointly launched a market sensing exercise 
with a request for information (RFI) on the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High 
Speed Rail (HSR). PHOTO: SPH

MALAYSIA'S Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) and Singapore's Land Transport Authority (LTA) have jointly launched a market sensing exercise with a request for information (RFI) on the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR).

Since the HSR was first announced in February 2013, both governments have been working to further develop the project.

The RFI is a consultation exercise to determine market interest in the project and garner opinions from industry players on certain commercial and technical aspects.

The ongoing bilateral discussions and formal tender process will take into account the feedback received.

In a joint statement, Malaysian Minister in the Prime Minister's Department Abdul Wahid Omar and Singapore Coordinating Minister for Infrastructure and Minister for Transport Khaw Boon Wan said: "This market sounding exercise marks a major milestone in our HSR journey. It is important for us to be properly informed of the industry views. *We want to use this exercise to gauge market interest in the project and solicit views on different models and approaches. The feedback is crucial in helping us refine and validate our options, which will in turn help ensure a successful tender process subsequently*."

The RFI exercise is slated to finish by year-end.

Interested parties should visit SPAD's website (www.spad.gov.my) or LTA's website (www.lta.gov.sg/hsr) for more information.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA* on the joint exercise. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *High Speed Rail: Singapore, Malaysia launch 'market sensing exercise'
> POSTED: 07 Oct 2015 12:51
> UPDATED: 07 Oct 2015 13:20
> *
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA* on the project. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Malaysia hopes to finalise high speed rail agreement ahead of leaders' retreat
> By Melissa Goh, Malaysia Bureau Chief, Channel NewsAsia
> POSTED: 08 Oct 2015 20:29
> *
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *TODAY*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *About 70 parties express interest in high-speed rail
> BY AMANDA LEE
> [email protected]
> PUBLISHED: 12:13 AM, OCTOBER 16, 2015
> ...



source: *TODAY*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *TODAY*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Korean consortium among parties interested in HSR
> BY AMANDA LEE
> [email protected]
> PUBLISHED: 11:41 PM, OCTOBER 16, 2015
> ...



source: *TODAY*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA* on the joint RFI exercise. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *150 parties express interest in Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high-speed rail project
> POSTED: 19 Oct 2015 11:14
> *
> 
> *These include entities based in Singapore, Malaysia, Asia-Pacific, Europe, Middle East and North America, Malaysia's Land Public Transport Commission and Singapore's Land Transport Authority said in a joint news release on Monday.*


source: *CNA*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

THE PERFECTOR said:


> *Ramping up to full speed*
> BY PATRICK LEE Sunday September 27, 2015 MYT 8-34-17 AM
> 
> MALAYSIA’S high-speed rail (HSR) connecting Kuala Lumpur to Singapore is on track, *with a new company known as MyHSR Corp* expected to take the lead in making the project a reality.
> ...


*Design a logo for MyHSR and win up to RM10K*
Saturday October 24, 2015 MYT 9-10-43 AM
http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Nation/2015/10/24/MYHSR-logo-competition/

PETALING JAYA: MyHSR Corporation Sdn Bhd is calling on all aspiring Malaysian graphic designers to design a new corporate logo in a contest with more than RM30,000 in cash prizes up for grabs. 

Malaysians aged eighteen years and up are invited to create a corporate logo for the body set up by the Government of Malaysia to oversee and ensure the delivery of the Kuala Lumpur – Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) project. 

The best design will win RM10,000 while the first and second runners-up will win RM3,000 each. There are also 17 consolation prizes of RM1,000 each. 

Logo designs must have the text “MyHSR Corp” and the colours of the Jalur Gemilang. 

The contest ends Nov 4. To register for the contest or to get more details, go to www.myhsr.com.my.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MyHSR Corporation Sdn Bhd (MyHSR Corp)*
WEBSITE: http://www.myhsr.com.my/
MyHSR Corporation Sdn Bhd (MyHSR Corp) is fully owned by the Ministry of Finance Incorporated and was set up to be the developer and asset owner of the Kuala Lumpur–Singapore High-Speed Rail project (HSR) at Malaysian side, under the government's move to improve connectivity between the two countries, as currently traffic congestion is acute and far exceeds the capacity of the Causeway at Johor Bahru, with the current infrastructure provisions.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> *Singapore takes issue with Malaysian remarks on High Speed Rail*
> http://www.todayonline.com/singapor...ents-preference-end-high-speed-rail-jb?page=1
> 
> 
> ...


SOURCE: TODAY


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*High speed rail to generate RM100b *
BY NURADZIMMAH DAIM - 22 OCTOBER 2015 @ 4:04 PM 
http://www.nst.com.my/news/2015/10/high-speed-rail-generate-rm100b

KUALA LUMPUR: The Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high-speed rail project is expected to contribute RM100billion to the Gross Domestic Product (GDP), Dewan Rakyat was told today. 

Minister in the Prime Minister's Department Datuk Razali Ibrahim said out of the total, RM70 billion is expected to be generated from construction, operation and the multiplier impact of the two activities. 

"The remaining RM30billion is projected from the wider economic benefit of increased activities expected in realty, tourism and service sectors. 

"Malaysia and Singapore at a meeting between prime ministers Datuk Seri Najib Razak and Lee Hsien Loong, had reiterated their commitment for the project including on its terms and new date of completion" he said in reply to a question by Datuk Hasan Arifin (BN-Rompin).


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Words, words, words...*

Yes, pardon me, but when are things getting moving? We have been talking about this KL-Singapore line for almost 10 years. I am very, very much in favour of this project, but it should (in my view) now move decisively ahead. 

For comparison, the 1200 km between Beijing and Shanghai took 4 years to complete - including 300 km of tunnels. One should thus reasonably expect the Malaysia-Singapore project to be finalised and fully operational in much, much less than 4 years from now.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

^^
Your example has the distinct advantage of being backed by an authoritarian state. Not a good comparison.


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

hans280 said:


> Yes, pardon me, but when are things getting moving? We have been talking about this KL-Singapore line for almost 10 years. I am very, very much in favour of this project, but it should (in my view) now move decisively ahead.
> 
> For comparison, the 1200 km between Beijing and Shanghai took 4 years to complete - including 300 km of tunnels. One should thus reasonably expect the Malaysia-Singapore project to be finalised and fully operational in much, much less than 4 years from now.


I don't really get why people thought that just having a plan to build something equals to actually building it without much bureaucracy.
So what if it's China , there's still bureaucracy but way lesser than a cross-border infrastructure like a HSR and RTS. Even in Europe , where the HSR cross the continent like we eat rice , there's still plenty bureaucracy , cross-border or local, which delays many projects...


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

Sopomon said:


> ^^
> Your example has the distinct advantage of being backed by an authoritarian state. Not a good comparison.


A project involving Malaysia and Singapore would be backed by two extremely authoritarian states. Hence a very poignant comparison. :lol:


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

hans280 said:


> A project involving Malaysia and Singapore would be backed by two extremely authoritarian states. Hence a very poignant comparison. :lol:


The kind of authoritarianism present in the Malay peninsula is not the same. Only semantically does this make sense.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*'High-speed rail likely to cost RM65b' *
BY SHAREN KAUR - 5 NOVEMBER 2015 @ 11:00 AM
http://www.nst.com.my/news/2015/11/high-speed-rail-likely-cost-rm65b

KUALA LUMPUR: Works on the proposed high-speed rail (HSR) linking Kuala Lumpur and Singapore may commence in early 2018 and likely at a cost of RM65 billion, said people familiar with the matter.

It is understood that the current estimated HSR cost per kilometre for systems and track is US$10 million (RM42.6 million).

“This means, for a total length of 350km, the systems and track workS would cost RM15 billion. Civil infrastructure cost is about three times more than the systems and track works so we are looking at RM45 billion.

*“We also estimate that there should be at least 60 four-car train sets, with 30 sets each to serve the express and transit services. The cost to purchase the 60 sets would be about RM5 billion.*

“These are the current estimates for the HSR project based on today’s market price for raw materials and the value of the ringgit versus the US dollar,” sources said.

Business Times was the first to report more than five years ago that it could cost the Malaysian government around RM40 billion to build the HSR link, including RM10 billion to buy high-speed trains.

The HSR is expected to cut travel time between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore to 90 minutes, from about five hours now.

The Malaysian terminus will be located in Bandar Malaysia, about 3km from Kuala Lumpur’s financial district, while Singapore’s will be located at the current site of the Jurong Country Club in Jurong East.

According to the source, private parties are proposing to build the HSR link in return for a 50-year concession.

“That is how long it would take for them to recover their investment in the HSR project should it cost RM65 billion. Both Malaysia and Singapore are still in discussions over how to implement the project.

“It could be on a government-to- government business model where the Japanese or Chinese can come up with the money and fund the development. Nothing is firm yet,” the source said.

Deputy Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department Datuk Razali Ibrahim said recently that only four per cent of the rail would be in Singapore.

He also said that the HSR is expected to contribute RM100 billion to the country’s gross domestic product.

Meanwhile, Malaysia High-Speed Rail Corp Sdn Bhd chief executive officer Mohd Nur Ismail Mohamed Kamal told Business Times that the bilateral agreement was expected to be signed by early next year.

“Once the agreement is signed, it would take about one year or so for tenders to come out. We are fine- tuning details of the proposed alignment and design. We are open to bids from various parties,” he said.


----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

Four-car sets? On a HSR? 

For reference, how many coaches does the Ekspress Rakyat between JB and KL run on a single train?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KUALA LUMPUR HSR TERMINUS*
_Bandar Malaysia, Sungai Besi, KL_









http://www.bandarmalaysia.my/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/bm_bandarcity_stationview.jpg








http://www.bandarmalaysia.my/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/bm_bandarcity_areal_01.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.bandarmalaysia.my/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/bm_bandarcity_overallnightaerial.jpg








http://www.bandarmalaysia.my/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/bm1.jpg


----------



## SgWay (Dec 14, 2011)

luacstjh98 said:


> Four-car sets? On a HSR?
> 
> For reference, how many coaches does the Ekspress Rakyat between JB and KL run on a single train?


Multiple EMU sets can be coupled together to make longer trains.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

sabre23t said:


> Now open. Just went just to KTX Exhibition at Nu Sentral just now.
> 
> Panorama view inside the exhibition. The right hand side is the full screen KTX driving cab simulator (Theater 4D it says). In front is the simpler one screen KTX driving simulator.
> 
> Click the above images to access full size zoomable photos or click on my KTX HSR photo album


*Gathering speed to get ahead*
BY MENG YEW CHOONG Tuesday, 1 December 2015
http://www.thestar.com.my/metro/com...-showroom-to-express-its-interest-in-project/

SOUTH Korea has made clear its plan to bid for a slice of the HSR (high-speed railway) project stretching from Kuala Lumpur to Singapore.

*In a highly-visible demonstration of its intent, it has spent handsomely to create a lavish showroom of high-speed railway technology on the first floor of Nu Sentral, Kuala Lumpur.*

The effort was spearheaded by state-owned Korea Rail Network Authority (KRNA), which is leading a consortium of 50 enterprises to land the project estimated to cost RM40bil.

The 157sq m showroom was unveiled last week in a simple ceremony attended by KRNA chairman and chief executive officer Kang Yeong Il.

KRNA Malaysian regional director Kim Chung Gi said the battle for the prestigious project would likely be a three-cornered fight with the Chinese and the Japanese.

The showroom, open from 10am to 10pm daily, presents clearly the argument for the KL-Singapore HSR in a concise manner, detailing the breakdown of time needed to move along the 340km-line that will also feature five stops between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore.

To its credit, the exhibits are not just about showcasing Korean prowess in rail and civil engineering as it also presents a broader view of the prevalence of HSR elsewhere in the world.

There is a global map, as well as detailed map of peninsular Malaysia, in relation to how it can be transformed by HSR.

The most sophisticated draw of the showroom is the 4D theatre that is aptly built into the shell of a HSR locomotive.

There are only six seats inside the experiential theatre that airs 20 shows daily, first show at 10.30am, last show at 9pm. Each show is about five minutes long, and 3D glasses are supplied free.

South Korea is the fourth country in the world to have constructed HSR (after Japan, France and China) capable of exceeding 420kph on conventional rail.

KRNA had participated in the recent request for information exercises conducted by the Malaysia Land Public Transport Commission and Singapore’s Land Transport Authority last month.

Currently, South Korea operates the 417.4-km Gyeongbu HSR and the 182.3-km Honam HSR, while the Suseo (61.1km) and Wonju-Gangneung (120.7km) HSR projects are still under construction.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *LTA, Malaysia's Land Public Transport Commission launch market sensing exercise for KL-S'pore High Speed Rail*
> By Nisha Ramchandani OCT 7, 201512:45 PM
> http://www.businesstimes.com.sg/tra...n-launch-market-sensing-exercise-for-kl-spore
> 
> ...


*RFI for KL-Singapore rail project undergoing data analysis*
Friday, 11 December 2015 | MYT 3:29 PM
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...l-project-undergoing-data-analysis/?style=biz

KUALA LUMPUR: The Request for Information (RFI) exercise on the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High-Speed Rail (HSR) project, which has been completed, is undergoing data analysis, said the Minister of Transport Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai.

He said following the completion of the data analysis, an open tender for the HSR project would commence.

"We also had an open tender for the RFI and the data submitted is being summarised by various companies," he told reporters after launching the first China High-Speed Railway Showcase on Friday.

Liow said public feedback on the HSR project was also required to conclude discussions with the Singapore counterparts.

Previously, the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) and the Singapore Land Transport Authority (LTA) had received 98 submissions, coming from across the HSR value chain and included entities based in Malaysia, Singapore, the Asia Pacific, Europe, the Middle East and North America. 

Meanwhile, the five-day showcase organised by China Railway is a collaboration with SPAD and Han Culture Centre Malaysia (HCCM).

Earlier in his speech, Liow said public ridership on land transportation nationwide would reach 500,000 this year and over 800,000 by 2020.

China Railway Chinese Fellow of Chinese Academy of Engineering He Huawu said as at end of 2015, there would be more than 19,000 km of high-speed rail in operation globally.

"China serves the longest mileage and the most advance of HSR structures in the world," he said. 

He said China built at least 34 lines of the HSR globally which covered 160 cities, with more than 3,000 electric multiple unit in a daily operation with over three million passengers," he said. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KL-Singapore HSR gains momentum*
BY ADRIAN CHAN Tuesday, 15 December 2015
http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...rms-to-present-indepth-views-on-rail-project/

KUALA LUMPUR: Some 14 companies were invited by officials from Malaysia and Singapore to present “in-depth” views on the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) project.

Land Public Transport Commis*sion (SPAD) chairman of Tan Sri Syed Hamid Albar said it had reached a stage where there was “a lot of interest” in the HSR project.

He revealed that the commission received more than 220 enquiries during the project’s request for information (RFI) stage.

“Ninety-eight firms made written submissions of their ideas on how the project should be implemented. And we invited 14 companies to give in-depth views in person, said Syed Hamid during the China High Speed Railway symposium at the Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre yesterday.

He said the interviews were conducted by SPAD and Singapore’s Land Transport Authority.

Transport Oriented Development – a mixed-use residential and commercial area designed to maximise access to public transport – would be carried out along the HSR line, said Syed Hamid.

“I believe the HSR project will transform the landscape of transportation and will bring long-term economic social benefit to Malaysia and Singapore,” he said.

Syed Hamid also congratulated China Railway Corporation, one of the 14 short-listed companies, for taking the initiative in organising the symposium.

“China has not only shown the interest but showed they are keen to win the bid. This is something that we can say about the Chinese companies,” he said.

Syed Hamid said China had already contributed heavily in Malaysia’s transport industry, having supplied more than 80% of the rolling stocks in the country.

“Now we have the track from Kuala Lumpur right up to Sg Besar, all using rolling stocks from China. Now even our LRT is going to use rolling stocks from Chinese companies,” he said.

He added that China had promised to work with SPAD Academy in revising its module and curriculum to upgrade the skills of its members.

Syed Hamid said Malaysia was expected to spend RM160bil in railway projects including the MRT line, the LRT line extension as well as double tracking and electrification of KTM tracks.

Both China and Japan are competing with each other for HSR construction projects around the world and have expressed interest in the project here.


----------



## allanni (May 6, 2015)

Malayisa Minister of Tansport and CEO of MyHSR attended China HSR Exhibition in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## allanni (May 6, 2015)




----------



## allanni (May 6, 2015)




----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

> TOKYO, May 31 — The contract for the High Speed Rail (HSR) project linking Kuala Lumpur with Singapore will be awarded not just on price and specifications but on the benefit to the government and people of Malaysia, says Datuk Seri Dr Ahmad Zahid Hamidi.
> 
> The Deputy Prime Minister, who is on a five-day working visit to Japan from Sunday, described his meeting with his counterpart Taro Aso and several ministers here today as ‘highly structured’, showing their readiness to offer a reciprocal package for Malaysia.


http://www.themalaymailonline.com/m...ract-award-to-be-based-on-benefit-to-malaysia


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

^^

uke:.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MyHSR CORPORATION SDN BHD*
http://www.myhsr.com.my/

MyHSR Corporation Sdn Bhd (MyHSR Corp) is fully owned by the Ministry of Finance Incorporated and was set up to be the developer and asset owner of the Kuala Lumpur–Singapore High-Speed Rail project (HSR) at Malaysian side, under the government's move to improve connectivity between the two countries, as currently traffic congestion is acute and far exceeds the capacity of the Causeway at Johor Bahru, with the current infrastructure provisions.

The primary objective for the construction of the HSR is to reduce the travel time between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore to 90 minutes by strengthening the link between two of Southeast Asia’s most vibrant and fast-growing economic engines. In addition, the HSR presented an opportunity to open up and rejuvenate smaller cities in Peninsular Malaysia by connecting them to the two major metropolises.

*Cronology*
9 April 2015 - MoF seeks RM10m for wholly owned unit MyHSR Corp.
13 April 2015 - RM38.4b high-speed rail project approved.
18 April 2015 - Cost-sharing likely for HSR.
20 April 2015 - MyHSR Corp to oversee high-speed project.
24 April 2015 - Malaysia approves US$10.6 billion high-speed rail project and the establishment of MyHSR Corp.


nazrey said:


> *PM says signing of MoU for KL-Singapore high speed rail by July*
> Tuesday, 17 May 2016 | MYT 4:08 PM
> http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...mou-for-kl-singapore-high-speed-rail-by-july/
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*South Korea keen to secure KL-Spore HSR project *
BY BERNAMA - 2 JUNE 2016 @ 2:00 PM 
http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/06/149271/south-korea-keen-secure-kl-spore-hsr-project

SEOUL: South Korea will be presenting the most suitable project cost and planning in direct talks with the Malaysian government in an effort to secure the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) project. 

It will also be offering technology transfer by mid-June, said its Minister of Land Infrastructure and Transportation, Kang Ho-in. Having experience in HSR implementation, he said South Korea was willing to share its technology with other developing countries. 

Kang, who is expected to lead the delegation to Malaysia, hopes that South Korea would be able to promote its prove expertise in the area to the Malaysian government, and work within the project’s budget. “Since last year, we have been making a lot of effort in promoting our technology to Malaysia by setting up an exhibition centre in Kuala Lumpur,” he told Malaysian journalists on a familiarisation tour in Seoul. 

South Korea recently emerged as a new player in the bid for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore HSR project and made a grand entry to the local scene with the showroom in Kuala Lumpur to create awareness of its experience in HSR technology. 

The South Korean government has organised a consortium to work on the HSR bid and it includes Korea Railroad Corp, Korea Land & Housing Corp, Korea Rail Network Authority (KRNA), top construction companies of South Korea and South Korean maker of HSR trains, Hyundai Rotem Company. 

Meanwhile, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of Korea Rail Network Authority Kang Yeong Il said South Korea’s ambition to win the HSR project remained positive, despite reports that China was looking ever more likely to secure it.

He also said South Korea would not give up on its bid for the mega transportation project despite the Chinese position and would also continually bid for HSR ventures in other countries. 

He also believed that the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore HSR project was very similar to the Korean HSR. South Korea first adopted the French system for its first-generation trains. It is now ranked fourth in the world to operate high-speed train technologies, after France, Germany and Japan. In 2010, a major milestone was achieved when the first made-in-Korea bullet trains were rolled out. --BERNAMA


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*China takes part in Malaysia's rail terminal project*

Chinese leading banks and China's leading railway company have expressed their support for a flagship project in the country's capital.

On Thursday, Chinese leading banks and China's leading railway company agreed to provide funding to the investors of a high speed rail terminal project in Malaysia's capital Kuala Lumpur.

The Bandar Malaysia project will house the terminal of the proposed high speed rail linking Kuala Lumpur and Singapore.

Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak said the joint venture between Malaysia and China in the project is another indication of the strong ties between the two countries.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

MyHSR Corp - Official Corporate Logo






A good starting point in planning for socio-economic development work along the HSR corridor and to ensure Malaysia achieves maximum economic and social benefits with HSR.
MyHSR Mini-Lab on Strategic Development Framework (SDF) for Inclusive Growth converged relevant Federal and State government agencies as well as selected private sector representative, to ensure the best possible offering of socio-economic development for the betterment of the States and Malaysia.












> MyHSR
> www.myhsr.com.my/
> MyHSR - Facebook
> https://www.facebook.com/myhsrcorporation/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*URA calls for master plan proposals for Jurong Lake*
July 12, 2016, Tuesday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2016/07/12/ura-calls-for-master-plan-proposals-for-jurong-lake/

SINGAPORE: The Urban Redevelopment Authority (URA) of Singapore launched a Request for Proposal (RFP) yesterday, inviting multi-disciplinary teams to develop master plan proposals for the republic’s Jurong Lake District.

This signals the first step of the district’s transformation into ‘A District of the Future’, and the city-state’s second Central Business District (CBD), URA said in a statement here.

*URA said the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High-Speed Rail (HSR) terminus, which the Singapore Government announced last year, would be sited in the Jurong Lake District.*

Hailed as a game-changer for both countries, it dovetails with the plans to comprehensively redevelop the area surrounding the future HSR terminus.

It is an excellent opportunity, as well as to link up the terminus with surrounding developments, existing and new MRT lines, a new Integrated Transport Hub next to the Jurong East MRT station, and pedestrian connections throughout the district, it said.

URA noted that a key focus of this master planning exercise involves developing proposals for Lakeside Gateway, a new mixed-use business precinct and home to the future HSR terminus, which would anchor the Jurong Lake District as ‘A District of the Future’ and Singapore’s second CBD.

Minister for National Development and Chairman of the Steering Committee Lawrence Wong said: “The District will drive Singapore’s growth in the future economy, and cater to the diverse needs of businesses, residents, visitors, and Singaporeans from all walks of life.

“It will be a distinctive new gateway to Singapore, distinguished by its high connectivity, accessibility and environmentally-friendly features, where smart and green mobility options are the choice modes of commute,” Wong said.

Wong said that the district would be a hub for smart innovations, and home to sustainable urban infrastructure that would boost productivity and manpower efficiency.

“This is only the start of a very exciting transformation.

“We look forward to working closely with professionals and the public to shape an outstanding plan, and will engage extensively to realise the vision for the District,” the minister said.

The RFP comprises two stages whereby interested teams are first required to submit their interest to participate in the RFP.

Up to five shortlisted teams will then develop their Concept Master Plans for the Jurong Lake District.

The team with the best Concept Master Plan will be appointed in February 2017, and work with URA and partner agencies to draw up the Draft Master Plan for the district.

There will be a public exhibition of the Jurong Lake District Draft Master Plan around third quarter 2017.

Thereafter, the appointed team will work with URA to refine the plans.

The Jurong Lake District is a regional centre in the west of Singapore. — Bernama



> http://newlakegrande.com/jurong-lake-district/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Singapore aims for MoU with Malaysia on high-speed rail next week*
Friday, 15 July 2016 | MYT 2:37 PM
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...u-with-malaysia-on-high-speed-rail-next-week/

SINGAPORE: Singapore plans to sign a memorandum of understanding with Malaysia next Tuesday to build a high-speed rail link that is expected to cut travel time between the city-state and Kuala Lumpur to around 90 minutes.

The rail link reflects improved relations in recent years, despite the spillover of a high-profile Malaysian money laundering scandal into Singapore. 

It now takes around four hours to drive from Singapore to Kuala Lumpur, which are about 300km apart. A flight takes around 50 minutes but travellers must spend time checking in and out of airports, as well as travelling from KL International Airport to the city centre.

A Singapore transport ministry spokesman said in a statement that the MoU was expected to be signed on July 19.

There were no details on the timeframe for the project, the amount to be invested or the firms that would be contracted. - Reuters


----------



## CHT (Dec 4, 2012)

> It was also announced that two train operating companies will be appointed to run the HSR service. An international operator will handle the express service between the Singapore terminus at Jurong East and the KL end at the upcoming Bandar Malaysia development. The same operator will also oversee a cross-border *shuttle service between Singapore and Iskandar Puteri*.
> 
> Another operator will run the domestic service within Malaysia. The express service will have scheduling and operational priority over a domestic line servicing the six stops in Malaysia between Singapore and KL.
> 
> ...


Shutter service will be god send for those living in Iskandar

Private Equity??


----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

Full article: http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/kl-singapore-high-speed/2966746.html

So basically the line will be run similarly to High Speed 1 where operators pay for access rights.

10-car trains... So out go the rumours of 4-car sets. Having a 3rd company to own and manage the trains sounds troublesome if the bane of CHT gets it. I think I would now prefer JR East for that.

I'll add more reactions when I get home.

edit: Alright I'm home.

I'm quite concerned about having one operator provide an almost-turnkey solution except for the infrastructure and the actual train operations. But I guess they chose to learn from the lesson of THSR, which melded Japanese and European tech rather haphazardly.

And I was under the impression Putrajaya station was canned? Something about it being too close to KL and Seremban...


----------



## CHT (Dec 4, 2012)

Here is the press release from LTA

https://www.lta.gov.sg/apps/news/page.aspx?c=2&id=f91cfc0d-46b4-454e-905d-ba7574c5dc50


Here is the illustration of relationship between InfraCos, AssetsCos OpCos 
https://www.lta.gov.sg/data/apps/news/press/2016/20160719_JointNR-HSRAnnexB.pdf

Operator for domestic service only operate between KL and Iskandar Puteri. So for those heading to Singapore, they will have to transfer to the IP-Jurong East shutter service which is manage by OpCo International. 


Any idea who is going to own AssetsCo? Temasek and Khazanah + equity partners? 


Perhaps the most important statement of all


> The MOU will guide the development of a legally-binding Bilateral Agreement to be signed by both Governments towards the end of this year. It also reiterates the Governments’ commitment to ensure that all project tenders are *conducted in an open, fair and transparent manner*, so as to encourage participation from technology and service providers worldwide.


----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

KVMRT Line 2 (Sungei Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya Line) already stops at Bandar Malaysia and Putrajaya Sentral.

If you want faster, there's also a proposal to add KTM Komuter and ERL stops at Bandar Malaysia, probably 10-15 mins to Putrajaya.

But I guess it wouldn't matter much since trains would be already slowing to enter Bandar Malaysia. And they might have the money or think it's worth it, so...


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA* on the MOUs being signed by *Singapore & Malaysia* on the project.

You can read the full articles in the source links below.



> *Singapore, Malaysia sign MoU on High-Speed Rail project
> By Justin Ong
> Posted 19 Jul 2016 14:47
> Updated 19 Jul 2016 17:23
> ...


source: *CNA 1st article*



> *KL-Singapore High-Speed Rail projected to start around 2026
> By Justin Ong
> Posted 19 Jul 2016 15:00
> Updated 19 Jul 2016 21:30
> ...


source: *CNA 2nd article*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysia, Singapore sign iconic high-speed rail MOU*
The Star/ANN | Putrajaya, Malaysia Tue, July 19 2016 | 05:50 pm
http://www.thejakartapost.com/seasi...ingapore-sign-iconic-high-speed-rail-mou.html



> Singapore PM Lee Hsien Loong and Malaysia PM Najib Razak shaking hands after signing an MOU for the High Speed Rail between Singapore and Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, on July 19.(The Straits Times/Mark Cheong)


*Singapore-KL High Speed Rail: Right business model needed to ensure 10-year timeline met, Najib says*
PUBLISHEDJUL 19, 2016, 4:05 PM SGT
http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...s-model-needed-to-ensure-10-year-timeline-met



> (From left) Singapore's Transport Minister Khaw Boon Wan and PM Lee Hsien Loong, and Malaysia's PM Najib Razak Minister in the Prime Minister's Department Abdul Rahman Dahlan during the signing of the MOU, on July 19, 2016.ST PHOTO: MARK CHEONG


*JOINT NEWS RELEASE BY SPAD & THE LAND TRANSPORT AUTHORITY (LTA) - MEMORANDUM OF UNDERSTANDING IS A MAJOR MILESTONE FOR THE KUALA LUMPUR-SINGAPORE HIGH SPEED RAIL PROJECT*
News Releases 19 Jul 2016
https://www.lta.gov.sg/apps/news/page.aspx?c=2&id=f91cfc0d-46b4-454e-905d-ba7574c5dc50



> Malaysia’s Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) and Singapore’s Land Transport Authority (LTA) welcome today's signing of the Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) between the Government of Malaysia and the Government of the Republic of Singapore on the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) Project, by YB Datuk Abdul Rahman Dahlan, Malaysia’s Minister in the Prime Minister's Department and H.E. Minister Khaw Boon Wan, Singapore’s Coordinating Minister for Infrastructure and Minister for Transport. The signing ceremony, which was witnessed by Malaysia’s Prime Minister Dato’ Sri Mohd Najib Tun Abdul Razak and Singapore’s Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong, signifies Malaysia and Singapore’s firmest commitment yet to this iconic project.
> 
> The MOU reflects the outcome of extensive discussions between officials led by the Ministry of Transport and the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) of Malaysia, and the Ministry of Transport and Land Transport Authority of Singapore, since the project was first announced by the Prime Ministers of both countries at the 4th Singapore-Malaysia Annual Leaders’ Retreat in February 2013. The MOU captures the key points of agreement on the project, which include the technical parameters, commercial model, customs, immigration & quarantine (CIQ) clearance, safety & security matters, regulatory framework, as well as project management. Please refer to Annex A for the highlights.
> 
> ...


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## stingstingsting (Jun 5, 2010)

^^
I've read elsewhere that there will be a stop at Putrajaya but this map seems to show the route bypassing it? Is there a more detailed map of the route that has been released?

It would be great if they could explore the feasibility of building a simple connecting spur to join with the existing KLIA Express tracks so trains can reach KL Sentral which would be a more direct and attractive option.

Anyway, I'm glad they've confirmed co-locating the immigration facilities for both countries only at the point of departure. That will be a huge boon. I don't think other modes of travel currently offer this.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KL-Singapore HSR project to boost local construction scene*
July 21, 2016, Thursday Yvonne Tuah
http://www.theborneopost.com/2016/07/21/kl-singapore-hsr-project-to-boost-local-construction-scene/

KUCHING: The recently signed memorandum of understanding (MoU) for the KL-Singapore high speed rail (HSR) project will likely bode well for the local construction industry throughout the project implementation period, analysts say.

In a report, the research arm of TA Securities Holdings Bhd (TA Securities) said that it is encouraged by the signing of the MoU.

“It is a momentous mileage as this signifies the seriousness by both governments in realising the HSR project.

“Given the size of the project, estimated between RM50 billion and RM60 billion, this is possibly the biggest ever single construction project to be implemented in Malaysia.

“We expect the project to have an impactful boost to the local construction industry throughout the project implementation period,” it opined.

The research team viewed that the target completion date of 2025 for the construction works is realistic given the size of the project, and as some time is required for detailed design, tender process and land acquisition.

“Having involved in several rail-related such as Taiwan Kaohsiung MRT, Northern Double Track and KVMRT, Gamuda Bhd (Gamuda) stands out as a strong contender for the civil works.

“Other potential local beneficiaries include IJM Corporation Bhd, Sunway Construction Group Bhd, WCT Holdings Bhd, Gadang Holdings Bhd, Muhibah Engineering (M) Bhd, Mudajaya Group Bhd, Bina Puri Holdings Bhd, Ekovest Bhd, Fajarbaru Builder Group Bhd, Kimlun Corporation Bhd, Pesona Metro Holdings Bhd, Pintaras Jaya Bhd, Econpile Holdings Bhd, and Ikhmas Jaya Group Bhd,” it said.

On the project, it noted that each government would be responsible for the development, construction and maintenance of civil infrastructure and stations in their respective countries.

“Through international tenders, an assets company will be appointed to provide and maintain the HSR trains and its associated system, such as track, power, signaling and telecommunications. Meanwhile, two train operating companies will be appointed to operate the HSR services.

*“OpCo International will operate the cross-border services (KL-Singapore and Iskandar Puteri- Singapore), while OpCo Domestic will operate the domestic service within Malaysia,” it said.*

TA Securities added that the line is expected to consist of eight stations, seven (Kuala Lumpur, Putrajaya, Seremban, Ayer Keroh, Muar, Batu Pahat and Iskandar Puteri) of which will be in Malaysia while the only station in Singapore will be located at Jurong East.

“The project will involve the construction of a brand new line with dedicated tracks, that will allow trains to reach a maximum speed in excess of 300km/h; 335km of the track will be set in Malaysia with the remaining 15km stretch in Singapore. With this, the travel time is expected to be trimmed to 90 minutes.

“Singapore and Malaysia CIQ facilities will be co-located at three locations – KL, Iskandar Puteri and Singapore. International-bound passengers will only need to go through CIQ clearance by both Singapore and Malaysia authorities at the point of departure, ensuring swift and seamless travel.”



faisalzulkarnaen89 said:


> Memorandum of Understanding is a Major Milestone for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail Project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MyHSR appoints CH2M as technical adviser for HSR project*
Wednesday, 27 July 2016
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...ts-ch2m-as-technical-adviser-for-hsr-project/

KUALA LUMPUR: MyHSR Corp Sdn Bhd has appointed global engineering company, CH2M, as its technical adviser for the iconic cross-border Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high-speed rail (HSR) project.

CH2M, with its sub-consultant, PwC, will support MyHSR to develop the project, including working on the planning and design of the Malaysian section and assisting with the project management aspects.

In a statement here yesterday, MyHSR chief executive officer, Mohd Nur Ismal Mohamed Kamal, said the appointment of CH2M would better equip the company in developing the project. “We expect CH2M to bring its global expertise and its experience working on HSR project for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore HSR,” he said.

Meanwhile, CH2M programme director, Mark Loader, said the company would bring a partnership approach to MyHSR, combining international rail expertise with its local understanding to provide the leadership and capabilities to ensure the project would be delivered successfully.

Malaysia and Singapore signed a memorandum of understanding on July 19, 2016 to cement their commitments towards the project, witnessed by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak and Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong.

MyHSR, the project delivery vehicle, was incorporated as a company wholly-owned by the Ministry of Finance.

The project, targeted for commercial operations in 2026, would have eight stations – Bandar Malaysia, Putrajaya, Seremban, Ayer Keroh, Muar, Batu Pahat, Iskandar Puteri and Singapore.

The 350km rail would reduce travel time between the two countries to just 90 minutes, with speed of over 300km/hour. – Bernama


> *CH2M*
> www.ch2m.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tender to appoint Joint Development Partner for KL- Singapore High Speed Rail*
Friday, 19 August 2016 | MYT 1:34 PM
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...ent-partner-for-kl-singapore-high-speed-rail/










KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia’s MyHSR Corporation Sdn Bhd (MyHSR) and Singapore’s Land Transport Authority (LTA) will be calling for a joint tender on August 22, 2016 to appoint a Joint Development Partner (JDP) for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) project.

The JDP is expected to provide project management support, technical advice and procurement advice relating to the high speed railway systems and operations. 

The JDP will also develop the technical and safety standards to be adopted for the project. 
“In addition, it will assist the Joint Project Team established between Singapore and Malaysia with the preparation of documents for the forthcoming tenders relating to the joint aspects of the project, such as the appointment of the AssetsCo and OpCo International,” the organisations said in a joint statement on Friday.

It said the tender is open to firms which have advised on large public private partnership infrastructure projects including HSR projects of similar size and complexity or firms with experience in providing project management, technical, commercial or legal advisory services relating to HSR and/or rail projects of over or equivalent to 200km of track.

Interested parties should visit MyHSR’s website (http://www.myhsr.com.my/tender.php) or LTA’s website (www.lta.gov.sg/hsr) for more information from Aug 22, 2016 (Monday).

The issuance of the joint JDP tender marks the next step following the signing of the MOU between the Malaysian and Singapore governments on the HSR project.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Loads of HSR jobs in the offing*
Saturday, 27 August 2016
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2016/08/27/loads-of-hsr-jobs-in-the-offing/

CIVIL infrastructure of the 350km high speed rail (HSR), which will form the bulk of the cost of the development, *will see the award of station buildings, terminals , tunnels, track beds and viaducts.*

The civil infrastructure part of the HSR will be publicly funded by both the Malaysia and Singapore governments accordingly.

“The bulk of the HSR cost lies in the civil infrastructure and will be done in open tender process.

“Both countries will undertake this tender process and fund the development accordingly separated by their own geographical borders.

“I am sure that Malaysia has enough local expertise and companies to participate,” MyHSR Corp chief executive officer Mohd Nur Ismal Kamal tells StarBizWeek.

Although there is no official price tag yet for the mammoth project that is scheduled to be operational in 2026, industry experts have estimated that this project cost could be in the range of RM40bil to RM45bil.

On top on the civil infrastructure part of the project, Mohd Nur says an open international tender will also carried out for an AssetsCo which will be in charge of trains and railway assets which include of signalling, tracks, power supply and telecommunications as well as management of network.

On the operational part, Mohd Nur says an OpCo (operating company) will be in charge of train operations and ensuring high ridership within its service.

Two train operating companies will be appointed to operate the HSR services.

According to Mohd Nur, MyHSR is currently focused on getting the project team on the ground on both sides of the country.

*On the Malaysia side, MyHSR has appointed a global engineering company, CH2M, as its technical adviser.*

CH2M, with its sub-consultant, PwC, will support MyHSR to develop the project, including working on the planning and design of the Malaysian section and assisting with the project management aspects.

MyHSR and Land Transport Authority (LTA) of Singapore have announced they will be calling for a joint tender to appoint a Joint Development Partner (JDP) to assist in the development of the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore HSR.

The JDP is expected to provide project management support, technical advice and procurement advice relating to the high speed railway systems, operations and develop the technical and safety standards.

In addition, it will assist the Joint Project Team (JPT) established between MyHSR, Malaysia and LTA, Singapore and Malaysia with the preparation of documents for the forthcoming tenders relating to the joint aspects of the project, such as the appointment of the AssetsCo and OpCo International.

On Wednesday, MyHSR announced it will appoint reference design consultants (RDCs) for the project for five RDC work packages where local and international firms are encouraged to participate.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bandar Malaysia


davidwsk said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/notable-quotable-exploiting-malaysia-1480960602


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysia, Singapore ink landmark high-speed rail deal*
BY AKIL YUNUS Tuesday, 13 December 2016 | MYT 5:27 PM
http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2016/12/13/malaysia-singapore-ink-high-speed-rail-agreement/










Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak and Singaporean Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong at 
the signing ceremony of the High-Speed Rail (HSR) bilateral agreement on Tuesday.

PUTRAJAYA: Malaysia and Singapore have signed the High-Speed Rail (HSR) bilateral agreement that will cut travel time between both countries to just 90 minutes. 

Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak and his Singaporean counterpart Lee Hsien Loong witnessed the signing of the landmark deal during the 7th Malaysia-Singapore Leaders’ Retreat here on Tuesday. 

The agreement was signed at 5.15pm between Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department Datuk Abdul Rahman Dahlan and Singapore’s Transport Minister Khaw Boon Wan. 

Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ahmad Zahid Hamidi also witnessed the signing ceremony. 

The document is a follow-up to the memorandum of understanding (MoU) signed by both countries on July 19, and outlines further plans and details for the development of the expansive rail project. 

The HSR service is targeted to be up and running by 2026 and will cut travel time between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore to just 90 minutes, with trains designed to reach maximum speeds of 300km per hour.

The rail line will stretch 350km, with 335km in Malaysia starting from Bandar Malaysia in Kuala Lumpur and 15km in Singapore, ending at Jurong East.

It will have six transit stations in Putrajaya, Seremban, Ayer Keroh, Muar, Batu Pahat and Iskandar Puteri.

The project will be administered by MyHSR Corp Sdn Bhd, which has been incorporated as a company wholly-owned by Malaysia’s Finance Ministry.

Earlier in the afternoon, Najib and Lee held a four-eyed meeting followed by a delegation meeting as part of the leaders’ retreat, an annual event hosted rotationally by both countries.

Also present were Transport Minister Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai, Chief Secretary to the Government Tan Sri Dr Ali Hamsa as well as other ministers and senior government officials from both countries.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SYAZRUL92 said:


>











http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2016/12/14/high-bridge-rts-to-alleviate-congestion/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuala Lumpur – Singapore high speed rail agreement signed*
13 Dec 2016
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ngapore-high-speed-rail-agreement-signed.html

ASIA: A bilateral agreement for the development of the 350 km Kuala Lumpur – Singapore high speed rail project was signed on December 13, when the two countries’ Prime Ministers took part in their annual retreat, which was this year was held at Putrajaya in Malaysia.

The agreement was signed by Singapore’s Co-ordinating Minister for Infrastructure and Minister for Transport Khaw Boon Wan and Minister in the Malaysian Prime Minister’s Department Abdul Rahman Dahlan. It formalises the technical, safety and security requirements for the project, along with the commercial, financing, procurement and regulatory frameworks and the customs, immigration and quarantine arrangements. It builds on a memorandum of understanding signed on July 19.

A bilateral committee led by senior government officials from both countries will oversee the agreement.

It has been agreed that Singapore and Malaysia will each design, build, finance and maintain the civil works and stations within their own territory. This will be done through their appointed InfraCos, Land Transport Authority and MyHSR.

Tendering is underway for the appointment of a joint development partner by early 2017. The JDP would provide project management support and technical and procurement advice, and develop technical and safety standards.

Malaysia and Singapore are to jointly call tenders in late 2017 for the appointment of AssetsCo, which would design, build, finance and maintain the rolling stock and railway systems including track, power, signalling and telecommunications.

The double-track line would be designed to accommodate ‘all types of conventional high speed rail trains and technology available in the market with a design speed of 350 km/h’. There would be eight stations, at Jurong East in Singapore and Bandar Malaysia, Putrajaya, Seremban, Ayer Keroh, Muar, Batu Pahat and Iskandar Puteri in Malaysia. The planned bridge over the Straits of Johor to the west of the Second Link would offer a clearance of 25 m above water level.

Malaysia and Singapore will also jointly call tenders for the OpCo International contract to operate the Kuala Lumpur - Singapore non-stop Express Service with a journey time of 90 min, as well as a cross-border Shuttle Service between Iskandar Puteri and Singapore. Direct Kuala Lumpur – Singapore HSR Express Services are expected to begin by December 31 2026.

*Separately, Malaysia will tender the OpCo Domestic contract covering domestic services within Malaysia. OpCo International trains will have scheduling and operational priority over OpCo Domestic services.*

Co-located customs, immigration and quarantine facilities will be provided at Singapore, Bandar Malaysia and Iskandar Puteri, with international passengers clearing both countries’ checks at the point of departure.

In a joint statement following the retreat, Malaysia’s Prime Minister Najib Razak and Singapore’s Prime Minster Lee Hsien Loong said the signing of the agreement was ‘a historic moment in bilateral relations and reflects both countries’ commitment to the marquee project, which will bring the two countries even closer together, improve connectivity, deepen people-to-people ties and catalyse further economic co-operation’.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Gamuda, IJM and WCT likely to gain from new Malaysia-Singapore rail link*
BY SHARIDAN M. ALI Thursday, 15 December 2016
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...muda-ijm-and-wct-likely-to-gain-from-hsr-job/










PETALING JAYA: Gamuda Bhd, IJM Corp Bhd and WCT Holdings Bhd are among the domestic frontrunners from the construction industry to benefit from the recently-inked bilateral agreement for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high speed rail (HSR) project.

It was reported that Gamuda would bid for a parcel of the proposed East Coast Rail Link and the HSR.

“While it still premature to work out the size of contracts that will spill over to the local contractors, this theme remains relevant to domestic rail players in our coverage such as Gamuda, IJM Corp and WCT.

“For a play on the rail theme in 2017, we continue to prefer Gamuda,” said CIMB Research in a report yesterday that maintained an “overweight” call on the construction sector.

A bilateral agreement for the HSR was signed on Tuesday.

It was highlighted that the length of the 350km HSR alignment remained unchanged.

According to Channel News Asia, 15km will be in Singapore and 335km in Malaysia.

The HSR lines in Singapore and Malaysia are to be linked by a bridge over the Straits of Johor.

A joint-development partner (JDP) will be appointed in early 2017 to assist in the overall implementation of the project.

“We understand that the JDP will provide advice on operational, technical and procurement matters relating to the HSR systems and operations.

“We believe that the JDP is likely to be a reputable international HSR expert.

“It appears that the JDP will also assist on the structure and monitoring of the civil works tender, which could begin in late 2017,” said CIMB Research.

The joint-tender for the HSR system will commence in the last quarter of next year and a decision on the companies to be awarded for the project will be made by end-2018.

“Apart from a joint-tender for cross-border HSR operations, Malaysia will also put up its own tender for a domestic operator to run the domestic service within its borders,” said CIMB Research.

As for the cost of this mammoth project, reports had speculated that it could be in the range of RM40bil to RM65bil.

It was also reported in March that China Railway Engineering Corp (CREC) and Iskandar Waterfront Holdings (IWH) could jointly bid for the HSR project.

CREC and IWH are currently joint-venture partners after having bought 60% equity in the Bandar Malaysia project for RM7.41bil from 1MDB Real Estate Sdn Bhd late last year.

In March, CREC announced that it was committed to further invest US$2bil (RM8.12bil) to build its regional centre in Bandar Malaysia

According to Bernama, the bilateral agreement also formalised the financing and procurement aspects of the project to a certain extent although no further details were disclosed.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/kl-singapore-high-speed/2966746.html


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Land acquisition for Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail likely to take place*
http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...ore-high-speed-rail-likely-to-take-place-late

- Land acquisition for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high speed rail (HSR) project will most likely take place by the third quarter of 2017, following public display of the alignment plan by the middle of the year, said MyHSR Corporation Sdn Bhd.

- According to MyHSR Corp CEO Mohd Nur Ismal Kamal, the 50m-wide band will house the tracks as well as a buffer zone for safety purposes, given that the trains are capable of hitting up to 350kmh at full tilt.

- Malaysia and Singapore will jointly award the tender for the Joint Development Partner (JDP), which will provide advice on operational, technical and procurement matters, especially in relation to the systems side of the project.

- In parallel to the tender for the JDP, MyHSR Corp is also evaluating the bids following the closure of a tender for the services of reference design consultants (RDC) for the Malaysian stretch, which was parcelled out in six packages.

- The final alignment must allow a non-stop journey from Bandar Malaysia to Jurong East to be completed within 90 minutes.

- The domestic service that stops at every station is expected to cover the same distance in slightly more than two hours.



> *Singapore-KL high-speed rail: An interactive guide*
> Singapore and Malaysia have signed an agreement to construct a high-speed rail line that is slated to start by Dec 31, 2026.
> http://graphics.straitstimes.com/ST.../singapore-kl-high-speed-rail-line/index.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Survey tender called for KL-S'pore High Speed Rail project *

_KUALA LUMPUR: MyHSR Corp Sdn Bhd (MyHSR) will call for a tender for a ground control point survey tomorrow (Friday), said chief executive officer Mohd Nur Ismal Mohamed Kamal[...]_


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*‘At least 15%-20% return as HSR concessionaire’*
By Chester Tay | January 20, 2017 12:13 PM MYT



> KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 20): European rail experts expect an internal rate of return (IRR) of at least 15% to 20% if chosen as the concessionaire to own, operate and maintain Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high speed rail (HSR) assets.
> 
> At the Malaysia-French High Speed Rail Seminar yesterday, integrated rail solution provider Vossloh AG head of sales and internationalisation Marc-Antoine de Dietrich said a public-private partnership (PPP) project with a scale and concession period similar to [that of] the KL-Singapore HSR should require at least an IRR of 15% to 20%.
> 
> ...


http://www.theedgeproperty.com.my/content/1045512/‘-least-15-20-return-hsr-concessionaire’


----------



## FirzDaurens_ (Apr 10, 2014)

:banana:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MRCB signs new MoU to develop Bandar Malaysia transport hub* :cheers:
BY M. HAFIDZ MAHPAR Friday, 27 January 2017 | MYT 7:04 PM











> KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd (MRCB) has inked another memorandum of understanding (MoU) to develop an integrated transportation terminal at Bandar Malaysia, Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> Wondrous Vista Development Bhd continues to be a joint signatory, but the third partner now is Bandar Malaysia Sdn Bhd.
> 
> ...


Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...r-malaysia-transport-hub/#KXPR8lrM3S5vfIU4.99


----------



## ulamulaman (Oct 3, 2016)

> Seoul plans to submit request for proposal
> 7 FEBRUARY 2017 @ 12:49 PM BY BUSINESS TIMES
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: South Korea, one of the many countries eyeing the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore highspeed rail (HSR) project, is making preparations to submit the request for proposal to the local authorities. In a statement recently, the country announced the setting up of the Korean Consortium called KL-SG HSR Project’s AssetsCo jointly held with its Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport. Consortium members include Korea Rail Network Authority (KRNA), Korail, Korea Railroad Research Institute, Hyundai Rotem, Korea Telecom, and Hyundai Heavy Industries.
> ...


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

Hope the Pedra branca case will not has any affect on this high profile project


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

QalzimCity said:


> Hope the Pedra branca case will not has any affect on this high profile project


It's just a review ,not a SCS dispute, it might not even matter in the end...

We can peacefully resolve it before we can now


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

lol ktx really working hard to grab this project...huhuhu...kinda pity when they didnt get this project lol


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^There haven't been any decisions made yet. While the idea of sharing technology makes sense in terms of making their proposal more appealing, the idea of every country in East Asia having its own HSR industry when China looms so gigantically over everyone else with its own makes the idea of tech sharing seem almost quaint.

Pair that with Japan's sterling reputation with their Shinkansen, and Korea's bid seems a less-likely win, but we can only wait and see.


----------



## ulamulaman (Oct 3, 2016)

> Railway rivals
> 
> Following news that Thailand and Malaysia are set to begin talks on the construction of a 1,500-kilometer high-speed railway (HSR) linking Bangkok in Thailand and Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia, Chinese experts said that Chinese HSRs have more merits than their Japanese competitor - called shinkansen. The Bangkok-Kuala Lumpur railway will be a new addition to the 3,900-kilometer pan-Asia railway network that is already taking shape. *Chinese experts said it makes more sense for customers to choose a Chinese solution, as owning two systems will backfire in terms of maintenance.*
> 
> ...


Nice read


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^But one would think that the idea of Korea or Japan building a train maintenance facility in Malaysia--if either country has proposed or would propose it--would be a bonus to their proposals; more jobs within Malaysia can't hurt, particularly as an autocrat like Najib Razak will offer so little more than economic growth to his country.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

aquaticko said:


> ^^But one would think that the idea of Korea or Japan building a train maintenance facility in Malaysia--if either country has proposed or would propose it--would be a bonus to their proposals; more jobs within Malaysia can't hurt, particularly as an autocrat like Najib Razak will offer so little more than economic growth to his country.


 I would be surprised if the Chinese haven't made that offer already, I think the article is pointing out that the option of sending the rolling stock back to China is on the table if so desired by the customer not that they would need to exercise it.

The point about the size of the network in China, their experience in operating it and the issue of connectivity are all good points. If their intention is to connect Singapore to China it makes sense to use the same tech assuming that's the intention. At some point in the distant future the Pan Asia network could eztend all the way to London. I assume that the European , Korean and Chinese tech are compartible with each other.


----------



## ulamulaman (Oct 3, 2016)

_(From left) MYHSR Corp chief executive officer (CEO) Mohd Nur Ismal Mohamed Kamal, SPAD CEO Azharuddin Mat Sah, Liow and China Railway’s chief engineer He Hua Wu look at a train model at the China High Speed Train exhibition at KLCC yesterday. _



> KUALA LUMPUR, Feb 9 — The proposed Kuala* Lumpur-Bangkok high speed rail (HSR) will not likely take off within the next 10 years, an independent research unit of Fitch Group said today amid renewed interest.*
> 
> While the Malaysian and Thai governments are reportedly readying to begin bilateral talks on the project mooted during the Mahathir administration, *BMI Research said today funding constraints, land acquisition costs coupled with political and bureaucratic issues and the uncertain economic climate will impede the development of the 1,400km rail route.*
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*No stopping Bandar Malaysia*
BY MAZWIN NIK ANIS Friday, 5 May 2017











> PUTRAJAYA: The termination of the master developer for Bandar Malaysia will in no way derail plans to develop the area or the rationalisation of 1Malaysia Development Bhd (1MDB), said Datuk Seri Abdul Rahman Dahlan.
> 
> Describing this as a temporary glitch, the Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department said exciting times awaited the project despite what had happened.
> 
> ...


Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...xing-of-master-developer/#VFiWuvlG5VwKIOOW.99


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*High speed rail terminal project intact*
BY TEE LIN SAY Tuesday, 9 May 2017










Another project: A panoramic view of KL Sentral. A MRCB-led consortium plans to build a similar transportation hub in Bandar Malaysia.

Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...-terminal-project-intact/#kGubmkRThKDGA6Cr.99


> PETALING JAYA: The construction of the station for the high-speed rail (HSR) project in Bandar Malaysia will not be affected by the changes in the status of the master developer of the project.
> 
> A consortium led by Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd (MRCB) is still in negotiations with Bandar Malaysia – wholly owned by the Ministry of Finance Inc (MoF) – to build an integrated transportation terminal to cater to the HSR project.
> 
> ...


Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...-terminal-project-intact/#kGubmkRThKDGA6Cr.99


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Systra, Meinhardt secure contracts for KL-Singapore HSR project*
Thursday, May 11, 2017 - 15:21 by LYNETTE KHOO









www.meinhardtgroup.com









www.systra.com


> GLOBAL engineering firms Systra and Meinhardt on Thursday announced that they have been awarded two contracts for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) project by MyHSR Corporation, the company responsible for the development and promotion of the project.
> 
> *Systra and Meinhardt will provide the full range of multi-disciplinary services and expertise under the Reference Design Consultant contracts.*
> 
> ...


http://www.businesstimes.com.sg/com...secure-contracts-for-kl-singapore-hsr-project


----------



## TWK90 (May 15, 2007)

*South China Morning Post*

http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/economy...ail-giant-build



> *Hong Kong’s MTR Corp plans joint bid with mainland rail giant to build Kuala Lumpur-Singapore link*
> Project would be corporation’s first attempt to capitalise on mainland government’s ‘Belt and Road’ trade strategy
> 
> Hong Kong’s rail operator plans to join forces with a state-owned mainland Chinese rail giant to bid to build a multibillion-dollar rail line between Malaysia and Singapore, in its first attempt to capitalise on China’s global trade and commerce strategy, a top official said.
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*TENDER UPDATE 2017:*
*Appointment Date/Awarded To*

26 July 2016














CH2M/PwC 
*Technical Advisory Services Kuala Lumpur – Singapore High Speed Rail*
Provide specialist HSR technical advisory on the planning and design aspects of the Malaysian section of the HSR project

16 February 2017





















WSP Engineering Malaysia Sdn Bhd, Mott MacDonald Malaysia Sdn Bhd, and Ernst & Young Advisory Services Sdn Bhd.
*MyHSR, Malaysia and LTA, Singapore Joint Tender for the Joint Development Partner ('JDP')*
Provide project management support and technical advice on HSR systems and operations, develop the technical and safety standards to be adopted for the project as well as the preparation of the documents for the forthcoming tenders relating to the joint aspects of the project, such as the appointment of the AssetsCo and OpCo International.

3 April 2017







Consortium led by Systra S.A.
*Civil Reference Design Consultant 01 ('RDC01')	*
Provide civil reference design of the HSR infrastructure within Malaysia (International stations at Bandar Malaysia and Iskandar Puteri.)

3 April 2017







Consortium led by Systra S.A.
*Civil Reference Design Consultant 03 ('RDC03')	*
Provide civil reference design of the HSR infrastructure within Malaysia (Civil works between Bandar Malaysia Station State border between Selangor and Negeri Sembilan.)

3 April 2017







Jacobs Engineering Services Sdn. Bhd.
*Civil Reference Design Consultant 02 ('RDC02')	*
Provide civil reference design of the HSR infrastructure within Malaysia (Five Domestic stations within Malaysia at Putrajaya, Seremban, Ayer Keroh, Muar, and Batu Pahat.)

3 April 2017







Consortium led by Ranhill Consulting Sdn. Bhd.
*Civil Reference Design Consultant 04 ('R*DC04')*
Provide civil reference design of the HSR infrastructure within Malaysia (Civil works from the State border between Selangor and Negeri Sembilan to the State border between Melaka and Johor.)

3 April 2017







HSS Integrated Sdn. Bhd.
*Civil Reference Design Consultant 05 ('RDC05')	*
Provide civil reference design of the HSR infrastructure within Malaysia (Civil works from the State border between Melaka and Johor to the northern end of the station throat at Iskandar Puteri Station.)	

3 April 2017














AECOM Perunding Sdn. Bhd.
*Civil Reference Design Consultant 06 ('RDC06')	*
Provide civil reference design of the HSR infrastructure within Malaysia (Civil works from Iskandar Puteri Station to the International Border between Malaysia and Singapore, including the crossing.)

SOURCE: http://www.myhsr.com.my/tender.php


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

Seems like the progress is going nicely. Possible end of the consultation period around end of year?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://newpropertyboard.com/news/sg-kl-hsr-project/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MYHSR CORPORATION SDN BHD *
Level 9, Block A, *Platinum Sentral *
Jalan Stesen Sentral 2, Kuala Lumpur Sentral
http://www.myhsr.com.my/contact.php









http://www.worldarchitecturenews.co...0/21450_1_1355718140_90876052_Main_1000px.jpg
Distorted city view #kualalumpur #malaysia #kl #igersmalaysia #igmalaysia #city #architecture #street #instagood #cityscape #picoftheday #photooftheday #light #lights #design #building #urban #archilovers #architecturelovers #architectureporn #archdaily # by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Industry briefing on HSR tenders*
By Business Times - June 9, 2017 @ 10:29pm










MyHSR Corp and Land Transport Authority of Singapore will hold an industry briefing on tenders for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) project on July 5, said Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department Datuk Seri Abdul Rahman Dahlan. File pix by Ahmad Irham Mohd Noor



> KUALA LUMPUR: MyHSR Corp and Land Transport Authority of Singapore will hold an industry briefing on tenders for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) project on July 5.
> 
> The briefing will share key features of the HSR project, as well as indicative AssetsCo (assets company) tender parameters and technical specifications.
> 
> ...


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2017/06/247377/industry-briefing-hsr-tenders


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KL-Singapore HSR assets firm tender may draw up to 10 bids*
Khairie Hisyam Aliman June 20, 2017 22:07 pm MYT



> KUALA LUMPUR (June 20): The upcoming tender to appoint a privately-financed assets company (AssetsCo) for the development of the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high-speed rail (HSR) project may see up to 10 bidding consortiums, says MyHSR Corp Sdn Bhd chief executive officer Mohd Nur Ismal Mohamed Kamal.
> 
> "A consortium will have multiple companies in it depending on their respective roles," he told a media briefing today, ahead of an upcoming joint industry briefing by Malaysia and Singapore for the AssetsCo tender.
> 
> ...


http://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/klsingapore-hsr-assets-firm-tender-may-draw-10-bids


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*AmInvest Research retains Buy for Gamuda, FV RM5.96*
Wednesday, 28 June 2017 | MYT 9:08 AM










Gamuda is expected to benefit from the rollout of several rail-based mega projects.



> KUALA LUMPUR: AmInvestment Research is maintaining its Buy call for Gamuda and it is also retaining its forecasts and sum-of-parts based fair value of RM5.96.
> 
> It said on Wednesday this values Gamuda's construction business at 16 times CY18 net profit, in line with its benchmark one-year forward P/E of 14 to 16 times for large-cap construction stocks.
> 
> ...



Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...uy-for-gamuda-fv-rm5pt96/#P9DY8ShH4qtrCHMY.99


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MyHSR Corporation awards KL-SG HSR contracts to Jurukur Perunding Services Sdn Bhd, Teraju Ukur*
By FRANCIS DASS - June 29, 2017 @ 5:12pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: MyHSR Corporation Sdn Bhd has awarded the Ground Control Point (GCP) survey works contracts for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (KL-SG HSR) to Jurukur Perunding Services Sdn Bhd and Teraju Ukur.
> 
> The company released a statement today saying that the consultants will be responsible for the installation of the GCP markers and the establishment of a common reference between the national and state grids, and coordinate systems for the purposes of the project.
> 
> ...


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...-hsr-contracts-jurukur-perunding-services-sdn


----------



## rotiking (Dec 4, 2015)

nazrey said:


> *MyHSR Corporation awards KL-SG HSR contracts to Jurukur Perunding Services Sdn Bhd, Teraju Ukur*
> By FRANCIS DASS - June 29, 2017 @ 5:12pm
> 
> 
> https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...-hsr-contracts-jurukur-perunding-services-sdn


So meaning these 2 company will decide the exact station location and how the rail line being laid out?


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Singapore companies aim to nab high-speed rail project*

http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Deals/Singapore-companies-aim-to-nab-high-speed-rail-project

TOMOMI KIKUCHI, Nikkei staff writer

SINGAPORE -- Six local companies have formed a consortium, hoping to join a project to build a high-speed railway between this city-state and Kuala Lumpur.

The consortium consists of DBS Group Holdings, the leading Singaporean bank; railway operator SMRT International; Sembcorp Design & Construction, a subsidiary of local conglomerate Sembcorp Industries; Singapore Technologies Electronics; Surbana Jurong, a government-owned consultancy company; and Clifford Capital.

The partners aim to participate in the project by bringing together their individual expertise and working with foreign partners.

Railway companies from Japan, China and Europe are among the foreign businesses aiming to take part in the project. The roughly 350km high-speed rail link is expected to begin operating in 2026, offering a roughly 90-minute trip between Singapore and the capital city of neighboring Malaysia.


----------



## Paolonutini98 (May 26, 2017)

*Bombardier keen to support KL-Singapore High-Speed Rail*

KUALA LUMPUR: Bombardier Transportation, the rail equipment division of the Canadian firm, Bombardier Inc, is keen to support the Kuala Lumpur - Singapore High Speed Rail (KL-SG HSR), especially in terms of rolling stock, signalling segments and maintenance services.
Bombardier Malaysia Chief Country Representative Ahmad Marzuki Ariffin said the group will bid for the KL-SG HSR project and support the overall project across all the three segments.
"Bombardier has been maintaining train fleets around the world over the last five decades. We are one of the world's largest suppliers of rolling stocks," he told Bernama on Tuesday (Jul 4).
Marzuki said the group also excelled at high-speed signalling systems, providing the service to HSRs in Europe and China.
Bombardier entered the Malaysian market in 1992, when Bombardier Transportation and Taylor Woodrow International were the lead sponsors of the Kuala Lumpur Sri Petaling and Ampang STAR (Sistem Transit Aliran Ringan) Lines.
Marzuki said to date, Bombardier had received close to US$1 billion (US$1=RM4.30) worth of orders in Malaysia.


He added that Bombardier had also been supplying on-board signalling technology to Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) and provided its advanced communications-based train control (CBTC) solution for two of the Klang Valley Rapid Transit network (KVMRT) lines.
Marzuki said Bombardier was actively communicating with stakeholders to assist in future projects such as the KL-SG HSR and the third phase of the KVMRT line.
Meanwhile, Singapore's Land Transport Authority and Malaysia’s MyHSR Corporation are reportedly ready to conduct an industry briefing this month to outline the parameters for the upcoming asset company tender for the KL-SG HSR.
On the briefing meeting, Bombardier Transportation said it would be making its decision based on the tender specifications, adding, it was too early to say whether it would be working with a partner or go solo on the project.
sentifi.com
Channel News Asia - Sentifi topic widget
Meanwhile, Bombardier’s Project Director for the KVMRT Line Two, Ariffin Nawawi said the Trans-Asia railway network services from Singapore would eventually extend up to Kunming, China.
“The double tracking from Kuala Lumpur to Padang Besar (Perlis) is already completed and Bombardier supplied the on-board equipment for the signalling system component of the project,” he added.
Ariffin, who was also in charge of Bombardier Malaysia’s Rail Control Solutions Division, however said, the company was facing a number of competitors who were bringing in their own products at competitive prices.
“So, we need to be innovative to grab market share,” he added.
Source: Bernama/ec
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...-support-kl-singapore-high-speed-rail-9003662


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*HSR briefing draws 165 companies*
By ZARINA ZAKARIAH - July 6, 2017 @ 12:34pm










MyHSR Corp Sdn Bhd chief executive officer Mohd Nur Ismal Mohamed Kamal says the current phase focuses on the assets company tender.


> MMC Corp Bhd, UEM Group Bhd and French transport systems giant Alstom are among 165 local and international firms which have sent their representatives for a briefing on the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high-speed rail (HSR) project in Singapore.
> 
> Their solid interest is a sign of oncoming intense competition among the large and small-cap companies for the main contract.
> 
> ...


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2017/07/254947/hsr-briefing-draws-165-companies


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*TENDER UPDATE 2017:*
*Appointment Date/Awarded To*

13 June 2017







Jurukur Perunding Services Sdn Bhd
*Ground Control Point Survey Works Package 1 for the Kuala Lumpur – Singapore High Speed Rail ('GCP01')*
Establishment of a common reference point between the National Grid, the State Grid and the HSR Project Grid within FT. Kuala Lumpur, Selangor, FT. Putrajaya, Negeri Sembilan and Melaka as well as installation and construction of monuments / markers at identified areas.
13 June 2017







Teraju Ukur
*Ground Control Point Survey Works Package 2 for the Kuala Lumpur – Singapore High Speed Rail ('GCP02')*
Establishment of a common reference point between the National Grid, the State Grid and the HSR Project Grid within Johor and up to the Malaysia – Singapore International Border as well as installation and construction of monuments / markers at identified areas.

SOURCE: http://www.myhsr.com.my/tender.php


----------



## Paolonutini98 (May 26, 2017)

Korea rebuilds consortium for KL-S'pore rail deal
By Kim Jae-kyoung
SINGAPORE — South Korea is rebuilding its team for the multibillion dollar Malaysia-Singapore high-speed rail (HSR) project in a bid to win the lead role in an international tender to be held in the fourth quarter of this year.
The move came after the Land Transport Authority (LTA) of Singapore and MyHSR of Malaysia jointly hosted an industry briefing on the progress of the rail project in early July.
The two Southeast Asian nations signed a binding contract in December 2016 to develop a 350km rail link between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore scheduled to be completed by 2026.
“We are trying to rebuild our consortium for the high-speed rail project to best meet the requirements by both of Singaporean and Malaysian governments,” Park Min-woo, assistant minister for the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport told The Korea Times.
“Since they announced they will place emphasis on track records, we are trying to reinforce our team with more experienced firms,” he added. “In particular, we will find a foreign partner for an alliance in the area of ‘signaling’ because there are no domestic firms with proven track records.”
The briefing was aimed at encouraging firms to form consortia to participate in the tender for the assets company (AssetsCo), which will be responsible for designing, building, financing and maintaining all rolling stock and rail assets, such as track-work, power, signaling and telecommunications.
"Following the industry briefing, we will be calling the AssetsCo tender by the end of this year, and we look forward to receiving quality bids from various consortia," said LTA chief executive Ngien Hoon Ping.
In a joint statement, the two governments said that the tender will prioritize several features, such as safety and security, proven technology, operations flexibility and value for money as procurement objectives.
For a successful bid, South Korea is now reviewing highlights from the industry briefing and seeking ways to reinforce its public-private joint consortium.
“We are reviewing all possible options to realign our consortium to better compete against China and Japan,” an executive from the Korea Rail Network Authority (KRNA) who attended the industry briefing said on condition of anonymity.
“Nothing has yet to be decided but it is likely to be finalized in the coming weeks.”
The KRNA is spearheading the realignment by teaming up with Korea Railroad Corp. (KORAIL) and large Korean companies, such as Hyundai Rotem for locomotives, and KT for telecommunication for network construction.
Confident but lack of support
The bidding race for the rail project estimated to cost around $15 billion is likely to be keenly competitive.
Almost 400 participants from 165 organizations, including rolling stock and system suppliers, engineering and legal consultants, as well as operators and construction companies, showed up at the briefing.
There were 21 entities from Asia, 67 from Europe, 17 from America, 25 from Singapore, 29 from Malaysia, and others.
Although Japan and China are jostling for the mega deal, Korea remains confident that it can win the HSR project expected to cut travel time between Singapore and Kuala Lumpur to 90 minutes.
“At first we felt that we were way behind China and Japan because of a lack of government support and weak financing capability,” said a Singapore-based official from a Korean construction company asking not to be named.
“But now we believe that we can give it a try as our key strength, an ability to transfer technology and grant its resale right, could give us a competitive edge,” he added.
According to the Korean government, unlike other countries, Korea is able to transfer most of its key technologies and knowhow because the public sector has secured them through a state-led R&D project. However, some participants in the consortium are voicing concerns that the nation’s bidding attempt may lose momentum unless President Moon Jae-in drums up his support for the deal.
“What is most worrisome is that President Moon and Cheong Wa Dae have yet to provide concrete support for the project,” said the KRNA executive.
“It was one of the key overseas projects under former President Park Geun-hye,” he added. “However, since she was ousted from office, Cheong Wa Dae has not seemed to have great interest in it.”
The project is considered particularly important for Korea because it can pave the way for the country to lay the groundwork in the burgeoning Southeast Asian infrastructure market.

http://m.koreatimes.co.kr/phone/news/view.jsp?req_newsidx=233732


----------



## Paolonutini98 (May 26, 2017)

AS MANY as 10 Japanese companies are eyeing for a slice of the estimated RM60 billion Kuala Lumpur (KL)-Singapore high-speed rail (HSR) project, intensifying the rivalry between Asia’s two largest economies.

Chinese firms have made it clear of their intention to secure the 350km rail line, which will cut rail travelling time and spur economic development along the corridor.

Japan’s East Japan Railway Co, Sumitomo Corp, Hitachi Ltd and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd have been reported to be keen on Malaysia’s single most expensive infrastructure project.

Electronic giant NEC Corp has also stated its interest to partner the core companies in the project.

Japanese External Trade Organisation (JETRO) KL MD Akira Kajita (pic) said all the Japan-based companies are expected to be part of a single consortium that comprises railway enterprises, real estate developers, heavy machineries and electronic firms.

“There is a Japanese group of eight to 10 companies who will compete with other contingents for the HSR project. I think that will be the only group who will bid (from Japan),” he told The Malaysian Reserve yesterday.

Japan is globally recognised for their Shinkansen bullet train that connects key cities across the island nation with speeds up to 300km/h.

Interest for Malaysia’s first HSR has garnered attention from European and Korean firms as well.

https://themalaysianreserve.com/2017/08/01/japanese-companies-bid-hsr-project/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/competitive-bids-expected-for-high-speed-rail-project-pm


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> SINGAPORE
> 
> Singapore's National Day 9th August 2017 by Kok-Sun KHONG, on Flickr
> 
> ...


*KL-SG HSR to generate RM70b in investments by 2060*
December 7, 2017 @ 6:57pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: The Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail, once operational, has the potential to generate RM70 billion in investments along the HSR alighment by 2060.
> 
> The rail project will be able to create approximately 440,000 jobs, developing new skills and talent that will generate sustanaible opportunities for future generations.
> 
> ...


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2017/12/311991/kl-sg-hsr-generate-rm70b -investments-2060


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Four high speed trains per hour for KL-SG HSR*
By Nur Aqidah Azizi - December 8, 2017 @ 3:13pm












> SEREMBAN: There will be four high speed trains operating between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore per hour once the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (KL-SG HSR) project commences operations in 2026.
> 
> MyHSR Corp Sdn Bhd director of commercial Tonny Yeap said two high speed trains will offer express service between two terminal stations – Bandar Malaysia station in Kuala Lumpur and Jurong East in Singapore.
> 
> ...


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2017/12/312299/four-high-speed-trains-hour-kl-sg-hsr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MyHSR Corporation awarded membership from UIC*
By NST Business - December 11, 2017 @ 5:04pm



> KUALA LUMPUR: MyHSR Corporation received the prestigious International Union of Railways (UIC) membership during the 91st UIC General Assembly held in Paris last week.
> 
> Incorporated since 1922, UIC is a worldwide professional association representing the railway sector and promoting rail transport globally, by developing and facilitating all forms of international cooperation among members and sharing best practices.
> 
> ...


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2017/12/313323/myhsr-corporation-awarded-membership-uic


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> A main depot located north of the Iskandar Puteri station for all HSR trains maintenance and a heavy maintenance base to be located near the Muar station, responsible for the maintenance of the HSR track, power supply and signalling systems.
> https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...bmit-rail-project-final-proposal-spad-q1-2018











https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...oposal-alignment-kl-singapore-high-speed-rail


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *TENDER UPDATE 2017:*
> *Appointment Date/Awarded To*
> 
> 26 July 2016
> ...


*TENDER UPDATE 2017:*

13 June 2017







Jurukur Perunding Services Sdn. Bhd.
*Ground Control Point Survey Works Package 1 for the Kuala Lumpur – Singapore High Speed Rail ('GCP01')*
Establishment of a common reference point between the National Grid, the State Grid and the HSR Project Grid within FT. Kuala Lumpur, Selangor, FT. Putrajaya, Negeri Sembilan and Melaka as well as installation and construction of monuments / markers at identified areas.

13 June 2017







Teraju Ukur
*Ground Control Point Survey Works Package 2 for the Kuala Lumpur – Singapore High Speed Rail ('GCP02')*
Establishment of a common reference point between the National Grid, the State Grid and the HSR Project Grid within Johor and up to the Malaysia – Singapore international border as well as installation and construction of monuments / markers at identified areas.

21 September 2017







Acorn Marketing & Research Consultants (M) Sdn. Bhd.
*Public Inspection Data Collection and Reporting*
Provide an analysis of the information gathered and describe the findings from the data mining and reporting, as well as to develop a clear and effective date collection methodology for the HSR Public Inspection (PI) roadshow.

21 September 2017







Innate Ideas Sdn. Bhd.
*360 Hawkeye View Programme*
Develop a virtual tour interactive programme that captures a 360 aerial panoramic view of the KL-SG HSR stations, maintenance facilities and alignment using drones.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

MyHSR Corp's Ground Control Point Survey





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fC5CGlkRww


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Public Inspection








>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

BANDAR MALAYSIA STATION









http://www.myhsr.com.my/kl-sg-hsr/public-inspection


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

BANGI-PUTRAJAYA STATION









http://www.myhsr.com.my/kl-sg-hsr/public-inspection


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SEREMBAN STATION









http://www.myhsr.com.my/kl-sg-hsr/public-inspection


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

AYER KEROH STATION









http://www.myhsr.com.my/kl-sg-hsr/public-inspection
















http://www.myhsr.com.my/clients/MyH...tation_Designs/watermark-Centre/Melaka_01.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

MUAR STATION @Pagoh University Town









http://www.myhsr.com.my/kl-sg-hsr/public-inspection


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

BATU PAHAT STATION









http://www.myhsr.com.my/kl-sg-hsr/public-inspection


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

ISKANDAR PUTERI STATION









http://www.myhsr.com.my/kl-sg-hsr/public-inspection


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Benefits of KL-Singapore high-speed rail outweigh potential environmental costs: Report*
27 Dec 2017 07:30PM










The concept design for Iskandar Puteri station along the KL-Singapore HSR. (Photo: MyHSR) 



> SINGAPORE: The Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High-Speed Rail (HSR) project will have several short-term environmental concerns, but the long-term benefits on commuter safety and carbon emissions provide a "strong justification" for the project, an environmental impact assessment report showed on Wednesday (Dec 27).
> 
> In a report commissioned by MyHSR Corporation, the group responsible for the development and implementation of the project, it was noted that air, water and noise impacts, soil erosion and sedimentation are among the short-term environmental concerns.
> 
> ...


https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...re-high-speed-rail-outweigh-potential-9813318


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

JURONG EAST STATION
Aecom wins Singapore station design









https://www.newcivilengineer.com/latest/aecom-wins-singapore-station-design/10017479.article


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*China pulls out big guns for KL-Singapore railway bid*
26 Dec 2017



> CHINA has put together its biggest ever railway team to bid for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High-Speed Rail (HSR) project, Chinese financial magazine Caixin reported.
> 
> The Beijing-based publication said the strong line-up led by China Railway Corporation (CRC) will include China Railway Group Ltd, China Railway Construction Cooperation, China Communication Construction, CRRC Corporation Ltd, China Railway Signal & Communication Corporation Ltd, China Investment Cooperation and The Export-Import Bank of China.
> 
> ...


https://www.themalaysianinsight.com/s/29434/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Japan stands good chance of winning KL-SG HSR project, says Envoy*
January 3, 2018 @ 8:34pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: Japan stands a good chance of winning the tender for the Kuala Lumpur–Singapore High-Speed Rail (KL-SG HSR) project, despite an expected strong competition from its closest rival, China.
> 
> Japan’s Ambassador to Malaysia Dr Makio Miyagawa in a business radio interview yesterday said the country was offering its best HSR proposal and technology to both Malaysia and Singapore.
> 
> ...


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...d-chance-winning-kl-sg-hsr-project-says-envoy


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MyHSR Corp awards HSR social impact project to ERE Consulting*
Friday, 5 Jan 2018



> KUALA LUMPUR: MyHSR Corporation Sdn Bhd (MyHSR Corp) *has awarded the social impact assessment contract* for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail project to ERE Consulting Group Sdn Bhd.
> 
> It said on Friday that ERE Consulting – which has experience in conducting social impact assessments for equivalent projects such as the MRT one and two and also the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) phases one and two – was awarded the contract after an open tender exercise which was launched in November 2017.
> 
> ...


https://www.thestar.com.my/business...roject-to-ere-consulting/#Ue35MPJddtfU4XC7.99


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


https://www.thestar.com.my/business.../myhsr-sg-hsr-call-for-assets-company-tender/


----------



## derUlukai (May 31, 2007)

will every train stop at every station on the way or are there direct nonstop trains between the terminal stations planned? if so, will it be possible for them to pass through the intermediate stations with full speed?


----------



## Paolonutini98 (May 26, 2017)

derUlukai said:


> will every train stop at every station on the way or are there direct nonstop trains between the terminal stations planned? if so, will it be possible for them to pass through the intermediate stations with full speed?


The diagram below shows the types of services offered .









I believe most of the intermediate stations will be quad tracked to allow express trains to pass.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> ISKANDAR PUTERI STATION
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> http://www.myhsr.com.my/kl-sg-hsr/kl-sg-hsr-station-concept-designs


http://goodyfeed.com/kl-sg-high-speed-rail-chio-youll-go-kl-just-ride/






















































http://www.straitstimes.com/story-source/ann?page=14


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PUTRAJAYA-BANGI/SEREMBAN


----------



## Satan Kafanski (Jun 25, 2017)

What about the deadlines?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://newpropertyboard.com/news/sg-kl-hsr-project/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

AYER KEROH STATION


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

MUAR/BATU PAHAT STATION


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

BANDAR MALAYSIA TERMINUS STATION


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Malaysia-Singapore ties tested by high-speed rail contract*

https://www.reuters.com/article/sin...ted-by-high-speed-rail-contract-idUSL4N1P72OV

By Praveen Menon and Aradhana Aravindan

KUALA LUMPUR/SINGAPORE, Jan 15 (Reuters) - The leaders of Malaysia and Singapore are expected to discuss plans for a high-speed rail project linking their countries during summit talks on Tuesday, as a deadline to award the multi-billion dollar project nears.

The high-speed rail valued by analysts at about $17 billion is the biggest project undertaken by the Southeast Asian neighbours in recent years, and will test a relationship that has been frosty since the end of the colonial era in the 1960s.

It also could expose broader tensions over China’s growing influence in the region, as the two leaders must choose between competing bids from Chinese and Japanese rivals, as well as European and South Korean firms.

A joint tender for the company that would build, operate and finance the trains and the rail assets closes on June 29, and a decision is expected by the end of the year.

“It (the preferred bidder) could be a source of difference,” said Associate Professor Ja Ian Chong of the Department of Political Science at National University of Singapore.

“But the issue is whether this difference is something where a compromise can be found and I think that’s very hard to tell at this point.”

Given his close ties to Beijing, rejecting a Chinese bid would be tough for Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak, who will hold talks with his Singaporean counterpart, Lee Hsien Loong, in Singapore on Tuesday.

Beijing has pumped billions into Malaysia over the last two years, as Najib looked to tackle massive government debt and appease voters ahead of national elections this year.

Najib’s government handed a $13 billion rail project to China last year that links peninsular Malaysia’s east and west.

Singapore, on the other hand, has had difficulties recently in its relationship with China over Taiwan and the disputed South China Sea islands.

China Railway Corporation would lead a consortium of Chinese companies bidding for the massive project, one diplomatic source in Kuala Lumpur told Reuters.

For Japan, JR East would head a consortium that includes Sumitomo Corporation, Hitachi Ltd, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and NEC Corp, the source said.

South Korea’s consortium would include Hyundai Rotem Co and Hyundai Engineering and Construction , another source familiar with the bidding said.

China’s key competitive advantage is its lower construction cost, said Corrine Png, the CEO of transport research firm Crucial Perspective.

Japan, on the other hand, has a long record of building and operating high-speed rail and wants to counter Chinese influence in Southeast Asia, which has been backed by mega-projects under Beijing’s Belt and Road Initiative.
TESTY NEIGHBOURS

About 90 percent of the rail network is in Malaysia, and Najib’s government has agreed to pay for its share of the line itself. Yet to be decided, however, are other costs like building and maintaining the rolling stock.

“The formula is, whatever you need to build from your station right up to the international boundary, it’s your cost,” said Abdul Rahman Dahlan, a minister in Najib’s government.

Discussions between officials from the two countries had gone smoothly so far, he added.

“It’s moving, our timeline is on. I don’t see any big issues at the moment,” he said, when asked about the project’s timeline.

Singapore was part of Malaysia after the end of British colonial rule but they separated acrimoniously in 1965, clouding diplomatic and economic dealings for decades.

The countries have wrangled previously over wider political issues as well as smaller matters like water supply and road tolls, but those frosty ties have thawed under Najib and Lee.

The rail project is a symbol of these closer relations. With a top speed of over 300 kph (186 mph), it is scheduled to be completed by 2026 and will cut the travel time between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore to about 90 minutes from the current four- to five-hour road journey.

Malaysia said on Sunday that the two nations will sign an agreement for a rapid transit system linking the busy crossing between Malaysia and Singapore during the leaders’ retreat.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Assessment of HSR bids will be fair, open and transparent*
By Rizalman Hammim - January 16, 2018 @ 7:42pm










Datuk Seri Najib Razak said the process will be a multi-dimensional one as it will not only take into account the issue if technology transfer and cost, but also the project’s longevity and life cycle cost, maintenance and especially local content. (pix by ZAIN AHMED)


> SINGAPORE: Bids for the Kuala Lumpur - Singapore High-Speed Rail (HSR) will undergo a comprehensive assessment process that is fair, open and transparent.
> 
> Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak said the process will be a multi-dimensional one as it will not only take into account the issue if technology transfer and cost, but also the project’s longevity and life cycle cost, maintenance and especially local content.
> 
> ...


https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...nt-hsr-bids-will-be-fair-open-and-transparent



> https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...e-review-linkeduas-toll-rates-next-says-najib


----------



## Paolonutini98 (May 26, 2017)

Anyone interested in reading the EIA of this project may read it here. 

http://www.myhsr.com.my/kl-sg-hsr/environmental-impact-assessment


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Those stations are beautiful!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Update: station renamed 
Bangi-Putrajaya > Sepang-Putrajaya
Ayer Keroh > Melaka









www.myhsr.com.my/kl-sg-hsr/project-overview


----------



## Paolonutini98 (May 26, 2017)

*YTL, Naza join fray for HSR project*


> PETALING JAYA: Two more joint ventures (JVs) involving local companies have joined the fray to bid for the job of project delivery partner (PDP) to oversee the civil works portion of the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high-speed rail (HSR) project.
> 
> Sources said the YTL group has teamed up with the SIPP group to bid for the job of PDP, while the other JV that has thrown in its hat is the one between Naza Group and China Communications Construc-tion Co Ltd (CCCC).
> 
> ...


----------



## zainudin_ab (Jun 25, 2014)

Paolonutini98 said:


> The diagram below shows the types of services offered .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it just like our existing ERL system.


----------



## XNeo (Jul 4, 2006)

estimate time travelling from KL station to Muar station ?.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

China and Japan participate in the international tender for the RM60b KL-Singapore HSR









https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...e-international-tender-rm60b-kl-singapore-hsr


----------



## Paolonutini98 (May 26, 2017)

XNeo said:


> estimate time travelling from KL station to Muar station ?.


The project promoter only publicized time duration of 2 hours for journey from Bandar Malaysia to Iskandar Putri and vice versa via Domestic Service. Since muar is roughly at the middle of the route, i guess one hour?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL-Singapore HSR


xtemujin said:


> *[Exclusive] 60 job packages of KL-Singapore HSR up for grabs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Is the project going on time? As I have done the bus trip between Singapore and KL, I'm excited to try the HSR alternative.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Follow tendering update here
http://www.myhsr.com.my/tenders/kl-sg-hsr-project


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Malaysia axes project to build high-speed rail link with Singapore*

https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN1IT0PA

(Reuters) - Malaysia is cancelling a project to build a high-speed rail link between its capital, Kuala Lumpur, and Singapore, and will talk with its southern neighbor about any compensation Malaysia has to pay, Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad said on Monday.

Mahathir, the 92-year-old who triumphed in a general election this month, has made it a priority to cut the national debt and pledged to review big projects agreed by his predecessor that he says are expensive and have no financial benefit.

"It is a final decision, but it will take time because we have an agreement with Singapore," Mahathir told a news conference referring to his scrapping of the project, valued by analysts at about $17 billion.

The project is out for tender and was scheduled to be completed by 2026.

Mahathir said Malaysia may have to pay about 500 million ringgit ($125.63 million) to Singapore to get out of the deal.

Singapore's government did not immediately have any comment on Mahathir's vow to scrap the project.

Companies from China, Japan, South Korea and Europe were eyeing a contract to build, operate and finance the trains and the rail assets, sources close to the bidding process had told Reuters.

Even picking a winner was expected to test ties between Malaysia and Singapore, which have been frosty since the end of the colonial era in the 1960s, against the backdrop of broader tension over China's growing influence in the region.

About 90 percent of the rail network was set to be in Malaysia, including a terminal in Bandar Malaysia, a big property development owned by scandal-hit state fund 1Malaysia Development Berhad (1MDB).

A $1.7 billion deal to sell a majority stake in Bandar Malaysia to a Malaysian-Chinese consortium fell through in May 2017. A year on, the project has failed to attract any buyers.

Mahathir has reopened an investigation into 1MDB following his election victory. It is being investigated in other countries, including the United States.

Properties linked to former prime minister Najib Razak have been searched as part of the investigation, and Najib has given statements to an anti-graft agency.

Najib has long denied any wrongdoing.

Mahathir said his government was also in the process of renegotiating with Chinese partners over the terms of a $14 billion rail deal aimed at connecting the South China Sea at the Thai border in the east with the strategic shipping routes of the Straits of Malacca in the west.

He estimates that Malaysia could cut almost a fifth of its $250 billion national debt and liabilities by scrapping such big projects.


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

I sure as hell hope he and Malaysia can afford to pay the penalties that come with breaking the agreement and contract with Singapore over HSR. Singapore acquisitioned and set aside precious land space (including a lucrative golf club) for this HSR project and built up Jurong East region as a second CBD area in Singapore in anticipation of HSR happening in the first place. There is going to be hell to pay and a lot of bad blood feelings between Malaysia and Singapore even if Malaysia has a legitimate reason to cancel it (spiraling national debt).


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This is beyond crazy! I hope they change their minds


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MRCB-Gamuda, MyHSR Corp calls off signing due to HSR cancellation*
By OOI TEE CHING - June 1, 2018 @ 11:40am










NSTP file photo of Gamuda Group managing director Dato' Lin Yun Ling. [NSTP/MUHAMMAD SULAIMAN]



> KUALA LUMPUR: The signing of documents between the MRCB-Gamuda consortium and MyHSR Corp Sdn Bhd scheduled for today will not take place, following the cancellation of the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail project.
> 
> This was confirmed yesterday in separate filings to Bursa Malaysia, by Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd (MRCB) and Gamuda Bhd.
> 
> ...


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...myhsr-corp-calls-signing-due-hsr-cancellation


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Singaporeans hope Malaysia will consider HSR once economy is better*
By Bernama - May 29, 2018 @ 2:41pm


> SINGAPORE: Hope is mounting here that Malaysia should continue with the High Speed Rail (HSR) project that will link Kuala Lumpur and Singapore by 90 minutes once the country is back on track, financially.
> 
> Monday’s announcement by Malaysian Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad that the project will be scrapped has drawn public debate among netizens on social media.
> 
> ...


https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...alaysia-will-consider-hsr-once-economy-better


----------



## emi172 (Jan 10, 2017)

*Singapore asks Malaysia to clarify its position on KL-Singapore HSR: Khaw Boon Wan*



> SINGAPORE: Singapore has requested that the Malaysian Government clarify its position on the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high-speed rail (HSR) project, Minister for Transport Khaw Boon Wan said in a statement on Friday (Jun 1).
> 
> Mr Khaw's statement is reproduced in full:
> 
> ...


https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...clarify-its-position-on-kl-singapore-10315158


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm all for improving one's bad economy, but how can they not see the benefits of HSR to Singapore and maybe expanding it in the future up to Thailand and China?


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

1772 said:


> I'm all for improving one's bad economy, but how can they not see the benefits of HSR to Singapore and maybe expanding it in the future up to Thailand and China?


HSR to Thailand or China is not very useful. They should really convert MG to SG for cargo. So no change needed to ship the goods to China. even Africa or Indonesia and Vietnam is building new railway with SG but Malaysia and Thailand still spend a lot of money doubling MG.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

cheehg said:


> HSR to Thailand or China is not very useful. They should really convert MG to SG for cargo. So no change needed to ship the goods to China. even Africa or Indonesia and Vietnam is building new railway with SG but Malaysia and Thailand still spend a lot of money doubling MG.


YOU, have you ever thought that the massive conversion of gauge run by KTMB (about 1700 km or just 950 km section from Padang besar to Jahor Baru) has already been enormous. However, the cost of conversion the whole network of Thai railway (4000 km) or just the Southern section (990 km) would cost even more.

It is going to be very rough transition for such a gauge conversion since it require wider land strips - need at least 50-100 meter wide land strips for such reguaguing to be able to accept the wider and higher body of Chinese rolling stocks (not the exported version) - not to mention about the issue of increasing axle load to be at least 25 tons. massive rebuilding of the bridges along with the tunnel detonation to make the tunnel wider while the curve correcting to be at least 1000 meter radius with the gradient not more than 10 in 1000 so that we don't need double headed locomotives or banking locomotives for heavy cargo trains. The high speed version would require even wider curves for sure and the issue of land acquisition in Thailand would be the fight to the bitter end as there are going to be the conflicts of demands - SRT wants the cheap land but the price for expanding existing land strips would cost a lot if it is within municipal areas. even the land outside municipal areas require negotiation from National Park or Armed Forces.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Wisarut said:


> YOU, have you ever thought that the massive conversion of gauge run by KTMB (about 1700 km or just 950 km section from Padang besar to Jahor Baru) has already been enormous. However, the cost of conversion the whole network of Thai railway (4000 km) or just the Southern section (990 km) would cost even more.
> 
> It is going to be very rough transition for such a gauge conversion since it require wider land strips - need at least 50-100 meter wide land strips for such reguaguing to be able to accept the wider and higher body of Chinese rolling stocks (not the exported version) - not to mention about the issue of increasing axle load to be at least 25 tons. massive rebuilding of the bridges along with the tunnel detonation to make the tunnel wider while the curve correcting to be at least 1000 meter radius with the gradient not more than 10 in 1000 so that we don't need double headed locomotives or banking locomotives for heavy cargo trains. The high speed version would require even wider curves for sure and the issue of land acquisition in Thailand would be the fight to the bitter end as there are going to be the conflicts of demands - SRT wants the cheap land but the price for expanding existing land strips would cost a lot if it is within municipal areas. even the land outside municipal areas require negotiation from National Park or Armed Forces.


from the contraction pictures of those countries, it is almost as re-built new. especially if they want to upgrade to Speed of 160 km/h. Malaysia's east coast line will be built SG. Thailand's plan is to build both MG doubling and HSR. the cost will be much more. the future for HSR is not very certain. Thailand and Malaysia have very low population density comparing to other Asia countries. Passenger only HSR is very costly. A mixed SG railway of 200 km/h would be better to server both cargo and passengers. China originally offer loan to Thailand north-east line as 200 km/h mixed line but Thailand wants HSR only. the projected number of passengers a day is only 4000. this is extremely low.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

cheehg said:


> from the contraction pictures of those countries, it is almost as re-built new. especially if they want to upgrade to Speed of 160 km/h. Malaysia's east coast line will be built SG. Thailand's plan is to build both MG doubling and HSR. the cost will be much more. the future for HSR is not very certain. Thailand and Malaysia have very low population density comparing to other Asia countries. Passenger only HSR is very costly. A mixed SG railway of 200 km/h would be better to server both cargo and passengers. China originally offer loan to Thailand north-east line as 200 km/h mixed line but Thailand wants HSR only. the projected number of passengers a day is only 4000. this is extremely low.


For just 140 - 160 kph max speed - rehabilitation at 22.5 ton axle load with BS110 welded steel rail along with 30-60 cm ballast thickness, curve correcting new signal system (including CTC) would do the jobs - already has become part of massive double tracking nationwide program. Massive double tracking will function as commuter for major cities though since High Speed train would stop only at the major station and major stations may not even at the existing stations - along with cargo train since we would not allow cargo trains from China to use the same track at High Speed train.

If double tracking from Hatyai to Padang Besar (45 km) cost about 7.6 billion Baht, the electrification which will come later will cost about 5 billion Baht though


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

cheehg said:


> HSR to Thailand or China is not very useful. They should really convert MG to SG for cargo. So no change needed to ship the goods to China. even Africa or Indonesia and Vietnam is building new railway with SG but Malaysia and Thailand still spend a lot of money doubling MG.


A lot of anti-Chinese and anti-globalization sentiments stoked the fears of many Malaysians' fears of being "connected to/ a euphemism of being a part of" China.

The reality is that the major Southeast Asian cities line up in more or less a virtual north-south alignment, each being between 300 to 600km north or south of each other.

Malaysia may have had reasons for canceling the high-speed rail, but canceling every other rail project... their vote for the new government will haunt them forever.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

ddes said:


> A lot of anti-Chinese and anti-globalization sentiments stoked the fears of many Malaysians' fears of being "connected to/ a euphemism of being a part of" China.
> 
> The reality is that the major Southeast Asian cities line up in more or less a virtual north-south alignment, each being between 300 to 600km north or south of each other.
> 
> Malaysia may have had reasons for canceling the high-speed rail, but canceling every other rail project... their vote for the new government will haunt them forever.


To give the perspective - Let start with Bangkok as km zero
North :
Donmueang - 22 km
Ayutthaya - 71 km
Lopburi - 133 km - end of commuter range up North
Takli - 193 km - dropping point for Chai Nart and near Takli AFB
Nakhon Sawan (Pak Nam Pho station) - 250 km 
Taphan Hin (dropping point for Phetchabun) - 319 km
Phichit (dropping point for Kamphaeng Phet) - 347 km 
*Phitsanuloke - 389 km* - Planned terminus for 1st phase
Uttaradit - 485 km
Denchai - dropping point for Phrae and Nan - 534 km 
Lampang - dropping point to Chiang Rai - 642 km
Lamphun - 729 km - Chiang Mai's suburb
Chiang Mai - 751 km

North East: 
Saraburi - 112 km 
Kaeng Khoi - 125 km
*Nakhon Ratchasima - 264 km* - Planned terminus for 1st phase
ฺBuriram - 376 km
Surin - 419 km
Sisaket - 515 km
Ubon Ratchathani - 575 km
Bua Yai - dropping point for Chaiyaphum - 345 km
Khon Kaen - 449 km
Udonthani - 568 km
Nong Khai - 621 km

East :
Chachoengsao - 61 km 
Prachinburi - 130 km
Kabin Buri - 161 km
Aranyaprathet - 245 km
Sri Racha - 130 km
Pataya - 155 km

South : 
Nakhon Pathom - 64 km
Ban Pong - dropping point for Kanchanaburi for those who do not take the train to Nam Tok - 84 km 
Ratburi - 117 km - another dropping point for Kanchanaburi for those who do not take the train to Nam Tok 
Phetburi - 167 km
*Hua Hin - 229 km* - Planned terminus for 1st phase
Prachuab Khirikhan 317 km
Chumporn - 474 km
Surat Thani - 651 km
Thung Song - 767 km
Phatthalung - 862 km
Hatyai - 945 km 
Padang Besar - 990 km 
Kanchanaburi - 133 km
Suphanburi- 158 km
Trang - 845 km
Nakhon Srithammarat - 832 km


----------



## CItricash (Mar 12, 2012)

cheehg said:


> Wisarut said:
> 
> 
> > YOU, have you ever thought that the massive conversion of gauge run by KTMB (about 1700 km or just 950 km section from Padang besar to Jahor Baru) has already been enormous. However, the cost of conversion the whole network of Thai railway (4000 km) or just the Southern section (990 km) would cost even more.
> ...


 I agree with you.MG is out of date now.Even original like british rail doesn't use it anymore.but we still use this gauge in 21 century.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

CItricash said:


> I agree with you.MG is out of date now.Even original like british rail doesn't use it anymore.but we still use this gauge in 21 century.


I think if the MG still in shape. keep it. but if you need speed a lot of money to double and modernized it, it is not ideal. The capacity is low. If it is only used for urban public transportation, MG is still ok. 

Maybe it is better to build a third rail for the existing MG so it can be used for both. and add another rail of the SG to be a double line. Once the old MG loco and cars are up to the life span. The whole system can be all SG. It is easier to be just one system same gauge on HSR and legacy lines.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

cheehg said:


> I think if the MG still in shape. keep it. but if you need speed a lot of money to double and modernized it, it is not ideal. The capacity is low. If it is only used for urban public transportation, MG is still ok.
> 
> Maybe it is better to build a third rail for the existing MG so it can be used for both. and add another rail of the SG to be a double line. Once the old MG loco and cars are up to the life span. The whole system can be all SG. It is easier to be just one system same gauge on HSR and legacy lines.


Yah - MG in Thailand is still in shape - what to be done are

1) Massive electrification nationwide
2) the setup of electric / DMU commuter to serve major cities
3) network expansion to cover virtually every corner of Thailand - not to mention about more connections with neighbors.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

CItricash said:


> I agree with you.MG is out of date now.Even original like british rail doesn't use it anymore.but we still use this gauge in 21 century.


There has never been any metre gauge in Britain, or much use of narrow guage at all for anything other than isolated or industrial lines.

There is no reason to say metre guage is out of date, there is lots around the world (and Japan mostly uses 1067mm guage). Metre guage is fine for freight - look at Vale in Brazil or the long container trains run in Malaysia and Thailand. Local commuter trains such as KTM commuter are fine too, the carriages are not really any different size to other commuter trains around the world.

The two big reasons for changing guage from metre gauge are to connect with neighbouring countries which use a different guage, or to run high speed trains, but as KTM do you can run metre guage trains at speeds which are much faster than road transport so it's only above ~160km/h that metre guage becomes unsuitable. So there is no reason to change the whole network for the sake of it


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Thales keen on bidding rail signaling for KL-SG HSR*
By John Gilbert - April 2, 2019 @ 11:23am










Thales senior executive vice president Pascale Sourisse receives an award for the ‘Most Outstanding Industrial Collaboration Programme’ from Malaysia’s Prime Minister Tun Dr. Mahathir in recognition of Thales’ contribution to furthering Malaysia’s defence offsets policy.



> LANGKAWI: Thales Group, a global defense, security, transportation and aerospace company, will bid for rail signaling contract for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (KLSG HSR) project once both the Malaysian and Singaporean governments give the project the green light.
> 
> Senior executive vice president Pascale Sourisse said the company's rail signaling solutions will suit the HSR project well.
> 
> ...


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/04/475217/thales-keen-bidding-rail-signaling-kl-sg-_hsr_


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MyHSR to appoint tech consultant to review KL-SG HSR cost reduction options*
By Bernama - April 8, 2019 @ 6:53pm



> KUALA LUMPUR: MyHSR Corporation Sdn Bhd (MyHSR Corp) plans to appoint a technical advisory consultant (TAC) to review the technical aspects of the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) project’s cost reduction options.
> 
> The TAC will review and validate the proposed infrastructure assets within Malaysia, such as alignment, stations and HSR maintenance facilities, the company said in a statement today.
> 
> ...


https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2019/04/477405/myhsr-appoint-tech-consultant-review-kl-sg-hsr-cost-reduction-options


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

They can build a 250km/h class HSR. The cost should be much lower.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*TENDER IS BACK!*








http://www.myhsr.com.my/tenders/kl-sg-hsr-project



















*MyHSR Corp seeks technical advisory consultant for KL-Singapore HSR line*
8 APRIL 2019



> KUALA LUMPUR (April 8): MyHSR Corp Sdn Bhd is seeking a Technical Advisory Consultant (TAC) for the suspended Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High-Speed Railway line (HSR).
> 
> In a statement today, MyHSR Corp, which was set up in 2015 to undertake the development and implementation of the railway line, said it will carry out an open tender to appoint the consultant, who will review the technical aspects of its recommended option for the project following its revision by the Malaysian Government.
> 
> ...


http://www.myhsr.com.my/resource/ne...advisory-consultant-for-kl-singapore-hsr-line


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

An aerial view of construction site of the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high speed rail terminus in Jurong East (Singapore).









https://www.todayonline.com/singapore/terms-kl-spore-hsr-postponement-fair-khaw



> https://www.kcap.eu/en/projects/v/jurong_lake_district/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bandar Malaysia revived with some changes


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MyHSR Corp to complete KL-SG HSR project review by year-end*
Syahirah Syed Jaafar June 28, 2019 18:10 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (June 28): After completing two open tender exercises, MyHSR Corp Sdn Bhd will now proceed with the project review exercise for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail, expecting to complete it by year-end.
> 
> In a statement today, the government agency said it has just completed two separate open tender exercises to appoint its Technical Advisory Consultant (TAC) and Commercial Advisory Consultant (CAC) for the rail project.
> 
> ...


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/myhsr-corp-complete-klsg-hsr-project-review-yearend


----------



## daeng_jal (Jul 13, 2008)

cheehg said:


> They can build a 250km/h class HSR. The cost should be much lower.


Read somewhere that it depends on the soil conditions. If it's good, then a 350km/h system only cost 30% more. Though on average on China it's cost almost double.

Probably rather than a downgrade just shift it further inland?


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

daeng_jal said:


> Read somewhere that it depends on the soil conditions. If it's good, then a 350km/h system only cost 30% more. Though on average on China it's cost almost double.
> 
> Probably rather than a downgrade just shift it further inland?


They've to cut the number of stations served to as little as 3: Singapore, Malacca, Kuala Lumpur for example. One can see from THSR, that the more stations they open, the slower the average speed of the train services.

One must also consider, that the straight line distance from Changi Airport to Kuala Lumpur is 289km.

Personally, I believe that Malaysia needs to first evaluate domestic demand forecast. Malaysia is not immune to Paris Agreement, and it must either switch everyone to electric cars, or increase public transportation usage. What will this switch in behavior do to existing urbanization?


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^I think that's a problem in a lot of countries--the U.S. is the most glaringly obvious example, but there are plenty of others.

If people already have invested in cars--which are anywhere and everywhere _not_ cheap--then they already have a disincentive to spend yet more money on a high-speed train ticket to travel long distances. The only country which has seemed to really nail down broad spectrum decarbonization of transport is Japan, which has lots of electric commuter trains and, more importantly, cities designed around pedestrians and cyclists, while also making automotive ownership expensive. 

Even South Korea, most European countries, and China, have allowed too much autocentric development--either in the form of suburbanization or tower-in-the-park style residential developments--to really reap the greatest decarbonization benefit of high-speed rail. 

China's high speed rail system is really only flourishing because of the particular security concerns it has over mass air travel (ignoring the inarguable logistical problems of domestically flying around 1.3 billion people); most of its developments follow the Korean model of suburban towers-in-the-park, albeit often arranged near public transport.

I don't know what Malaysia's development patterns are like, but if it's going to invest billions in HSR, and continue to embark of mass transit like I know Kuala Lumpur is, it would be wisest to ensure new developments are as pedestrian and cyclist-friendly as possible.


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ given the Malaysian urban landscape (which in Google Maps looks like no less than absurdly automaniac park(-ing-)ocalypse) then there's a lot of work to do for them. There are a lot of possibilities for them to introduce more sidewalks and cycle paths, which imho should be at the expanse of parking. We had that in Eindhoven in 1965 or Rotterdam until the 1980s. All turned into skyscrapers and pedestrian zones. Both railway stations were heavily upgraded in the process. Now we see a multitude of passengers embarking on these trains. (230k inhabitants, 20 trains/hour all directions combined, and 610k inhabitants, 36 trains/hour).


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Construction sector on cusp of boom?*
By Amir Hisyam Rasid - July 8, 2019 @ 10:28am


> KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia’s construction sector may be on the cusp of a boom as multi-billion ringgit infrastructure projects are expected to be announced in the next 12 months.
> 
> The projects are expected to be the next major catalysts for the sector-linked stocks to rise higher, boosting the index’s upturn that began early this year on news that the RM44 billion East Coast Rail Link was revived.
> 
> ...


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/07/502472/construction-sector-cusp-boom


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

The Polman said:


> ^^ given the Malaysian urban landscape (which in Google Maps looks like no less than absurdly automaniac park(-ing-)ocalypse) then there's a lot of work to do for them. There are a lot of possibilities for them to introduce more sidewalks and cycle paths, which imho should be at the expanse of parking. We had that in Eindhoven in 1965 or Rotterdam until the 1980s. All turned into skyscrapers and pedestrian zones. Both railway stations were heavily upgraded in the process. Now we see a multitude of passengers embarking on these trains. (230k inhabitants, 20 trains/hour all directions combined, and 610k inhabitants, 36 trains/hour).


I think trying to sell the public on cycling in Malaysia is a long-shot, there's really two kinds of suburb in Malaysian cities. Modern ones, which have been built to be completely car-centric, and old-style city centres, which are basically cycle death-traps. The other factor is climate. In an equatorial climate, cycling is deeply unattractive - after 10 minutes pedaling you'd just be absolutely drenched in sweat.

But, yep, something has to give, and actually I think KL is (slowly) on the right track. Since RapidKL became a thing, the bus network has become more logical, easier to use and is gradually getting more integrated with both light and heavy rail. 

If they stay the course and keep plugging away at it with tighter integration and more feeder services where rail is present and express services where it isn't, then we can get real progress. Electric cars are also important, but is a hard political sell, unless and until Proton and Perodua roll out electric models.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.myhsr.com.my/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*TENDER UPDATE 2019:*
*Commercial Advisory Consultant ('CAC'):* Awarded to Ernst & Young (EY) (June 2019)
To develop a new business model, develop updated ridership forecasts, and update the benefits assessment that the project will bring to Malaysia.
*Technical Advisory Consultant ('TAC'):* Awarded to Minconsult Sdn Bhd (May 2019)
Review and validate the technical and cost element of the Initial Recommended Option’s (infrastructure assets within Malaysia) that was developed by MyHSR

http://www.myhsr.com.my/tenders/kl-sg-hsr-project


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Two key events unfolded in 2Q19 which could pave the way for the recommencement of the Kuala Lumpur (KL)-Singapore(SG) high-speed rail (HSR) project in May 2020. 

First, MyHSR Corp called for a Technical Advisory Consultant (TAC) and a Commercial Advisory Consultant (CAC) tender. Second is the revival of the Bandar Malaysia. The revival would be timely for construction as it will ensure a growth agenda during the mid-term of the PH-led government. From an economic standpoint, the project would appear feasible given that the KL-SG flight route remains the world’s busiest.

As the first cross-border HSR in ASEAN, the huge income disparity between Malaysia and Singapore could lead to significant economic spillover impact to less developed cities in Malaysia along the proposed HSR alignment.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Japan seeks leaner management in HSR bid*
The organisation structure, which Japan sees as ‘very complicated’, involves 5 companies created just to run the HSR project
Wednesday, August 28th, 2019
by ALIFAH ZAINUDDIN & SHAHEERA AZNAM SHAH/ pic by MUHD AMIN NAHARUL












> JAPAN has proposed for a leaner management structure as part of its cost-cutting plan for the deferred Kuala Lumpur (KL)-Singapore high-speed rail (HSR) project.
> Japanese Ambassador to Malaysia Dr Makio Miyagawa said Tokyo has engaged with representatives from Malaysia and Singapore on a simplified organisation structure that would eliminate overlaps, which in turn could reduce the cost to build the 350km rail line.
> 
> He also said the proposed system which was put forward before Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad became the prime minister for the second time last year “was very complicated” and “complex”.
> ...


https://themalaysianreserve.com/2019/08/28/japan-seeks-leaner-management-in-hsr-bid/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Report: Putrajaya’s proposed new economic corridor could revive HSR project sooner*
Wednesday, 20 Nov 2019 10:20 AM MYT BY R. LOHESWAR


> KUALA LUMPUR, Nov 20 — The federal government could resume the postponed high-speed rail (HSR) project with Singapore sooner than expected if a new planned development blueprint is passed by the *national Economic Action Council (EAC)*, according to The Straits Times (ST)
> 
> Citing anonymous government officials, the Singapore daily said the new plan aims to create a network of economic centres stretching from Bandar Malaysia — the Malaysian end of the shelved HSR project — here all the way south to Johor.
> 
> ...


https://www.malaymail.com/news/mala...e-hsr-project-s/1811552#.XdY6uIAqC8A.whatsapp


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


*IWH secures RM371m loan from CIMB for Bandar Malaysia project*
NAZUIN ZULAIKHA KAMARULZAMAN / THEEDGEMARKETS.COM
November 22, 2019


> Iskandar Waterfront Holdings Sdn Bhd (IWH) has secured a RM371 million financing facility from CIMB Bank Bhd to part-finance the investment by a consortium comprising IWH and China Railway Group Ltd (CREC) in the Bandar Malaysia project.
> 
> The statement quoted IWH executive vice-chairman Tan Sri Lim Kang Hoo as saying that given the strategic location of Bandar Malaysia, the company is highly confident that the project has the prospects of *becoming the country's foremost integrated transportation and financial hub.*


https://www.edgeprop.my/content/1613712/iwh-secures-rm371m-loan-cimb-bandar-malaysia-project


----------



## Vishek (Jun 19, 2020)

I think the architectural style looks really good but can't help wonder whether they're supposed to be open air? I feel that a monsoon could flood the entire station if it came from a specific direction.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Private sector in Malaysia, Singapore keen to be involved in HSR — business council*
Bernama
August 07, 2020 14:14 pm +08








Private sector in Malaysia, Singapore keen to be involved in HSR — business council


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 7): The private sector in Malaysia and Singapore is very keen to find out how it could be involved in the new plans for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High-Speed Rail (HSR), says the Malaysia-Singapore Business Council (MSBC).The council has requested that both governments strive...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## Sallonian (Jun 9, 2017)

I was interested on this project, since 2014 and I followed the project thereafter. But I can hardly find any news about the project, except for Wikipedia, which is not regularly updated. 

As far as I know conservative prime minister Najib Razak wanted the project to go ahead, but PM Mahathir Mohamad tried to cancel the project, then indefinetely delay it. 

What about the current leadership of the country? Is PM Muhyiddin Yassin in favor of the completion of the project? Is it expected that construction receives a green light by the end of the year and the project actually getting ahead? And what would be a realistic completion date? Would this project to more High-Speed Lines especially in the north of the country?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sallonian said:


> I was interested on this project, since 2014 and I followed the project thereafter. But I can hardly find any news about the project, except for Wikipedia, which is not regularly updated.
> 
> As far as I know conservative prime minister Najib Razak wanted the project to go ahead, but PM Mahathir Mohamad tried to cancel the project, then indefinetely delay it.
> 
> What about the current leadership of the country? Is PM Muhyiddin Yassin in favor of the completion of the project? Is it expected that construction receives a green light by the end of the year and the project actually getting ahead? And what would be a realistic completion date? Would this project to more High-Speed Lines especially in the north of the country?


MyHSR Corp








MyHSR Corporation | Homepage


MyHSR Corp is a company incorporated in 2015, wholly owned by the Minister of Finance Incorporated. As the Government of Malaysia’s project delivery vehicle for the KL-SG HSR, MyHSR Corp is responsible for the development and implementation of the project.




www.myhsr.com.my





MyHSR Corp 2020








Newsroom - Resource


Newsroom




www.myhsr.com.my


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MyHSR Corp calls for two tenders to appoint consultants for KL-S'pore HSR*
*Bernama*
August 26, 2020









MyHSR Corp calls for tenders to appoint consultants for KL-S'pore HSR


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 26): MyHSR Corporation Sdn Bhd (MyHSR Corp) is launching two tenders to procure the services of consultants to assist with regulatory submissions to the relevant authorities in relation to the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (KL-SG HSR) project. This is in accordance...




www.theedgemarkets.com





*UEM Edgenta keen on HSR project*
By Farah Adilla
August 28, 2020 @ 3:11pm


















UEM Edgenta keen on HSR project | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: UEM Edgenta Bhd is keen on participating in the Kuala Lumpur - Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) project and will bid when the opportunities arise, its managing director and chief executive officer Syahrunizam Samsudin said.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*HSR full speed ahead*
Saturday, 29 Aug 2020


















HSR full speed ahead


Will the revival of the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore high-speed rail project bring about multiplier benefits to the economy as claimed?




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

UEM Edgenta banking on railway projects


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*PROJECT TENDERS 2020:*
Section 4 Land
EIA - Environmental Impact Assessment
SIA - Social Impact Assessment
HIA - Heritage Impact Assessment
















KL-SG HSR Project - Tenders


KL-SG HSR Project




www.myhsr.com.my


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bandar Malaysia HSR Terminus*
@ former Sungai Besi Royal Malaysia Air Force (RMAF) base
KUALA LUMPUR


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Jurong East HSR Terminus*
SINGAPORE


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *PROJECT TENDERS 2020:*
> EIA - Environmental Impact Assessment
> SIA - Social Impact Assessment
> HIA - Heritage Impact Assessment
> ...


*UPDATE:*
















KL-SG HSR Project - Tenders


KL-SG HSR Project




www.myhsr.com.my


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*CGS-CIMB Research: Mega projects worth RM143b may be rolled over into Budget 2021*
8 October 2020
In a note today, the research house said the projects included the Kuala Lumpur-*Singapore High-Speed Rail (HSR), which is expected to cost RM68 billion*, and the Mass Rapid Transit Line 3 or MRT3 (RM45 billion).
Others are the Penang Transport Master Plan (RM18 billion), Serendah-Port Klang Rail Bypass (RM8.3 billion), Johor Baru-Singapore Rapid Transit System (RTS) (RM3.16 billion) and Phase 1 of the Pan Borneo Highway (RM600 million).

CGS-CIMB pointed out that these potential mega-projects were likely be part of the Economic Recovery Plan (ERP) and the 12th Malaysia Plan (12MP).

In another development, it said the expiry of the end-December review period for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore HSR was unchanged.

*It said YTL Corporation Bhd and Malaysian Resources Corporation Bhd (MRCB) remained its preferred plays as they were likely earlier beneficiaries of the civil works package and the development of HSR’s terminus in Bandar Malaysia, respectively.*









CGS-CIMB Research: Mega projects worth RM143b may be rolled over into Budget 2021


KUALA LUMPUR, Oct 8 — Six mega-projects worth RM143.06 billion, announced under Budget 2020, may potentially be rolled over into the upcoming budget given...




www.malaymail.com




















KL-SG HSR Project - Tenders


KL-SG HSR Project




www.myhsr.com.my


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL-SG HSR (350 km)











https://www.rsis.edu.sg/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/PR181024_Profitability-of-the-KL-Spore-High-Speed-Rail.pdf


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Another tender was awarded!
















KL-SG HSR Project - Tenders


KL-SG HSR Project




www.myhsr.com.my






> Section 4 (act 486) means...
> An approximately 500m width of land along the KL-SG HSR corridor for study purposes i.e. soil investigation, survey, etc.
> 
> https://www.myhsr.com.my/clients/My..._Fact_Sheets/English/Land_Acquisition_FAQ.pdf


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPCOMING TENDERS!


















KL-SG HSR Project - Tenders


KL-SG HSR Project




www.myhsr.com.my


----------



## thebeatlesalways123 (Apr 22, 2017)

when will construct, but its hard because right now malaysia constructing ETS to johor bahru


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The HSR line is more economic impact than ETS since it is direct connect with Singapore while ETS is only terminate at JB Sentral. No need to worry because the HSR project will be include upcoming national budget 2021 








Upcoming ETS terminate station in 2022 @ JB Sentral station, now only served by KTM intercity (DMU class 61) from Kelantan.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MBAM hopes govt increase infrastructure spending in 2021 Budget*
By Azanis Shahila Aman
November 5, 2020 @ 3:43pm
President Foo Chek Lee said the association is proposing the government to resume all mega such as *MRT3, KL- Singapore High Speed Rail and JB-Singapore RTS.*









MBAM hopes govt increase infrastructure spending in 2021 Budget | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: The Master Builders Association Malaysia (MBAM) hopes the government to increase project spending and inject capital to create and roll out new projects, especially the one that benefits the masses and general public.




www.nst.com.my





Seems these 3 projects are the main priority for the next annual budget!!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.rsis.edu.sg/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/PR181024_Profitability-of-the-KL-Spore-High-Speed-Rail.pdf


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysia and Singapore to announce details of HSR ahead of Dec 31 deadline*
Emir Zainul
December 02, 2020 21:29 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (Dec 2): Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin and his Singapore counterpart, Lee Hsien Loong, said this in a joint press statement after they held a video conference call.











Malaysia and Singapore to announce details of HSR ahead of Dec 31 deadline


KUALA LUMPUR (Dec 2): Malaysia and Singapore will announce further details on the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) project in due course, the Prime Ministers of the two countries said today.Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin and his Singapore counterpart, Lee Hsien Loong, said this in a joint...




www.theedgemarkets.com





















Leaders of Singapore, Malaysia hold talks on HSR project; announcement on further details to be 'made in due course'


SINGAPORE: Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong and Malaysia's Prime Minister Muhyiddin Yassin spoke on the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High-Speed Rail (HSR) project, in view of the Dec 31, 2020 deadline for the second and final extension of the suspension of construction.Both Prime Mini




www.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## Sallonian (Jun 9, 2017)

So should we expect the project to break ground sometime early in 2021?


----------



## 33Hz (Jul 29, 2006)

That chart is laughably wrong. Population density of France is about 104 people per km^2 and Germany 233 people per km^2


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malaysia seeks HSR changes, including direct connection to KLIA


THE Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) project has again been put under the spotlight after a spokesman for Singapore’s Transport Ministry told The Straits Times that Malaysia has sought some changes. The sought changes come with only a month left to Singapore’s “final extension” of a...




www.theedgemarkets.com












Gamuda upbeat of achieving RM10bil order book in FY21 | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Gamuda Bhd is upbeat about achieving RM10 billion of order book in the year ending July 31, 2021, mainly from its bids in Penang and Australia.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA*. It is official, the agreement has been terminated.

You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *KL-Singapore HSR project terminated after agreement lapses, both countries to proceed with 'necessary actions
> By Amir Yusof
> 01 Jan 2021 09:16AM
> (Updated: 01 Jan 2021 09:50AM)
> ...


source: KL-Singapore HSR project terminated after agreement lapses, both countries to proceed with 'necessary actions'


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysia to study viability of domestic high-speed rail*
By Adib Povera
January 1, 2021 @ 1:54pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia will carry out a detailed study *to explore all opportunities including the viability of a domestic high-speed rail (HSR) project*, Minister in the Prime Minister's Department Datuk Seri Mustapa Mohamed said.
> 
> This comes in the heel of the cancellation involving the multi-billion Kuala Lumpur-Singapore HSR project after both nations failing to agree on the changes raised by Malaysia on the project by the expiry date of the project agreement which was at midnight of Dec 31.
> 
> ...











Malaysia to study viability of domestic high-speed rail | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia will carry out a detailed study to explore all opportunities including the viability of a domestic high-speed rail (HSR) project, Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department Datuk Seri Mustapa Mohamed said.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## daeng_jal (Jul 13, 2008)

MYHSR: feasibility on the domestic only project would be completed in 6 month


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Dead again ?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE: 14/10/2021
In terms of the high-speed rail (HSR), Mustapa shared that *a study has been conducted and it is ready for submission to the Cabinet on alternatives* — a domestic HSR from Kuala Lumpur to Iskandar Puteri — following the lapse in bilateral agreement between Singapore and Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

daeng_jal said:


> MYHSR: feasibility on the domestic only project *would be completed in 6 month*


*KL-Johor HSR study done, awaiting Cabinet submission*
Nicholas Chung October 14, 2021 12:00 PM


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

ex Chief Minister (ex Metri Besar of Jahor Baru - UMNO man) Kuala Lampur - Jahor Baru High Speed train without further extension to Singapore is not viable at all and it is a waste of resources by the poor vision of Pakatan Harapan and Perikatan Nasional - even after allowing Jahor Baru - Singapore LRT to function as a feeder for that High Speed train 








KL-JB route for HSR project not viable, says Khaled Nordin


JOHOR BARU: Reviving the High Speed Rail (HSR) project without Singapore would be a waste of resources and has no economic value, says a former Johor mentri besar.




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Wee: Talks to revive KL-Singapore HSR to start in 2Q22*


> KUALA LUMPUR (March 14): On the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High-Speed Rail (HSR) project, Wee said the ministry was tasked to hold discussions with the Singapore government under new terms, adding that the discussion was still in the early stages.
> 
> He explained that the ministry was preparing to hold initial discussions with Singapore in *the second quarter of this year.*











Wee: Talks to revive KL-Singapore HSR to start in 2Q22; JB-Singapore RTS about 10% complete


KUALA LUMPUR (March 14): The Rapid Transit System (RTS) project is currently almost 10% complete, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Dr Wee Ka Siong.He said the land acquisition process has been completed and the infrastructure design has also been finalised while earthworks, utility diversion...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malaysia, Thailand agree to set up joint special committee to discuss HSR project


SINGAPORE (May 17): Malaysia and Thailand have agreed to set up a joint special committee to discuss the finer points related to planning, route and other technical aspects of the proposed Bangkok-Kuala Lumpur High-Speed Rail (HSR) project.It will be headed by the Ministry of Transport...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

nazrey said:


> Malaysia, Thailand agree to set up joint special committee to discuss HSR project
> 
> 
> SINGAPORE (May 17): Malaysia and Thailand have agreed to set up a joint special committee to discuss the finer points related to planning, route and other technical aspects of the proposed Bangkok-Kuala Lumpur High-Speed Rail (HSR) project.It will be headed by the Ministry of Transport...
> ...


Better see if High Speed train connecting three airport along with high speed train that connect to Lao - China Railway is working at all. if so, that Southern line will be implemented in 3 phases
1. Bang Sue grand central - Hua Hin at Bo fai airport
2. Hua Hin at Bo fai airport - Surat Thani
3. Surat Thani - Padang Besar


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

For Malaysia, ECRL is more expensive project than HSR since connecting 2 ports between different sea is more dramatically valuable economy project because Malaysia is maritime oriented nation.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*HSR back on the cards but with different alignment *












> THE government is undertaking a study on the feasibility of the multibillion-ringgit High Speed Rail (HSR) project and is considering a new alignment running up north linking either Penang or Bangkok in Thailand to Johor, sources say.
> 
> “It’s at the pre-feasibility stage, so it’s still early days, but yes, it is being looked at. Maybe a decision will be made after a proper feasibility study a year or two down the road, at the earliest,” one source says.
> 
> When asked if the train will run from Penang or Bangkok, the source says that the options are still being considered.


Source:








HSR back on the cards but with different alignment


THE government is undertaking a study on the feasibility of the multibillion-ringgit High Speed Rail (HSR) project and is considering a new alignment running up north linking either Penang or Bangkok in Thailand to Johor, sources say.“It’s at the pre-feasibility stage, so it’s still early days...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysia hopes to speed up revival of KL-Singapore HSR project, says PM*
Bernama August 23, 2022 00:20 am +08


> PUTRAJAYA (Aug 22): Malaysia hopes to speed up the revival of the terminated High Speed Railway (HSR) project with Singapore at the earliest date, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Ismail Sabri Yaakob said.
> 
> He said currently, Transport Minister Datuk Seri Wee Ka Siong is in discussions with his Singaporean counterpart S. Iswaran on the matter.
> 
> ...











Malaysia hopes to speed up revival of KL-Singapore HSR project, says PM


PUTRAJAYA (Aug 22): Malaysia hopes to speed up the revival of the terminated High Speed Railway (HSR) project with Singapore at the earliest date, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Ismail Sabri Yaakob said.He said currently, Transport Minister Datuk Seri Wee Ka Siong is in discussions with his...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------

